# LOST the final season spolier thread



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

For those that have seen it only :

no need for spoiler tags here enter at your own risk


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 4, 2010)

Interesting theory over on DS, regarding Juliet - 



> Juliet sets off the bomb in the past, except it doesn't explode, it merely releases an EM pulse - we didn't see an explosion remember, and the warhead was in poor condition.
> 
> This pulse catapults our time-lost protagonists back into the present (x), yet throws Juliet even further into the future, where time has been corrected (y) (ignore the paradox for now).
> 
> ...



This would definitely explain how she knows "it worked" and give the actress a recurring role.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 4, 2010)

I watch the show and I have barely any idea what that means.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

I have missed all this , i called my mate last night and had a good discussion about the premier. This is the only show where I can have a decent discussion. 

LOVE IT


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 4, 2010)

Sadken said:


> I watch the show and I have barely any idea what that means.



Basically it means that Juliet starts flashing through time like Desmond did after he blew up the hatch.

During these flashes she will interact with her 'Constant' (most likely Sawyer, as Penny was for Desmond) and may see the future and how her actions pan out in the long term.

Eventually this flashing takes it's toll on her body and her consciousness returns to the point at which we see her die in Sawyer's arms.

I think.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 4, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> I have missed all this , i called my mate last night and had a good discussion about the premier. This is the only show where I can have a decent discussion.
> 
> LOVE IT



Battlestar Galactica, dude.  Or the Wire.  Honestly, I love Lost but it's not the best show to be made in the last few years.  Top five though, particularly season 3 onwards when, for me, it went stellar.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 4, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Basically it means that Juliet starts flashing through time like Desmond did after he blew up the hatch.
> 
> During these flashes she will interact with her 'Constant' (most likely Sawyer, as Penny was for Desmond) and may see the future and how her actions pan out in the long term.
> 
> ...



Gotcha.  

I think I need to re-catch up on the Desmond thing cos it's vague in my head atm.  

How gutted will we all be when this is completely over?  Some great characters have been created.  I've had real affection for Sawyer, Hurley, Jin. Daniel and others and, throughout, I have badly, badly wanted to make sweet love to Kate all night long.  I would sabotage all attempts to get off the island if I were stuck on it with her.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 4, 2010)

Sadken said:


> Battlestar Galactica, dude.  Or the Wire.  Honestly, I love Lost but it's not the best show to be made in the last few years.  Top five though, particularly season 3 onwards when, for me, it went stellar.



TBH, I think it's less about 'quality' and more about fan theory / extra information surrounding the show.

Even though it is the better crafted show, there's only so much theorising a person can do on The Wire, whereas Lost allows a lot more free-form discussion of various sci-fi / philosophical sources.

If they end it right, Lost will be the network show people remember and discuss for years to come.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sadken said:


> Battlestar Galactica, dude.  Or the Wire.  Honestly, I love Lost but it's not the best show to be made in the last few years.  Top five though, particularly season 3 onwards when, for me, it went stellar.



dunno loved BSG but never discussed it as much as Lost , i havent seen The Wire tho so i may check that out..


----------



## Sadken (Feb 4, 2010)

Is that just cos there weren't so many BSG fans around?  I had to resort to getting my girlfriend into it in the end cos I had nobody to talk to about it but then we were able to engage in fevered speculation re: the final five etc.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sadken said:


> Is that just cos there weren't so many BSG fans around?  I had to resort to getting my girlfriend into it in the end cos I had nobody to talk to about it but then we were able to engage in fevered speculation re: the final five etc.




Not really the mates ( on and off here ) who i discuss BSG with are the same ones i discuss Lost with. I think there are far more tangents to Lost than Battlestar and Lost now has the chance ( and already has imo )to clear up loose ends which unfortunately BSG didnt


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Christian's coffin "disappearing" yet! Or where the hell Desmond went.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 4, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> Not really the mates ( on and off here ) who i discuss BSG with are the same ones i discuss Lost with. I think there are far more tangents to Lost than Battlestar and Lost now has the chance ( and already has imo )to clear up loose ends which unfortunately BSG didnt



Interesting pov - what did you think wasn't tied up by BSG?  I guess the beauty of Caprica is they can resolve stuff from BSG in prequel form.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Jack bleeding from neck did they all have that but not look, could have been an injection to delete memory s of island and Dharma.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

Spoiler: for bsg soz



i felt really empty at the end of BSG , i wasnt happy with the harbinger bit with starbuck , the plan was never really resolved properly for me ( actually most of the points Atomic Suplex stated in the caprica thread i agree with ) but thats not to say i didnt love it


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh, and did anyone notice the Dharma shark again in the underwater view of the island?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah but i couldnt see if it had the logo on it ( as well documented wasnt meant to be there in the s1 finale but could be on it for continuity )


----------



## Sadken (Feb 4, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> i felt really empty at the end of BSG , i wasnt happy with the harbinger bit with starbuck , the plan was never really resolved properly for me ( actually most of the points Atomic Suplex stated in the caprica thread i agree with ) but thats not to say i didnt love it.



Personally, I felt pretty happy with the end of it myself.  I am still mourning though.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 4, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Oh, and did anyone notice the Dharma shark again in the underwater view of the island?



more to the point the four toed statue was under water so the Island is affected by global warring, or the Island was move to deeper waters.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 4, 2010)

On the monster and body possession - remember that Christian's body was apparently possessed.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 4, 2010)

Please note this is a Lost spoiler thread, not a BSG, so be careful please, me and the missus are only up to the middle of series 2.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 4, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Interesting theory over on DS, regarding Juliet -
> 
> 
> 
> This would definitely explain how she knows "it worked" and give the actress a recurring role.



But the writers have shot it down.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 4, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Please note this is a Lost spoiler thread, not a BSG, so be careful please, me and the missus are only up to the middle of series 2.



Soz.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 4, 2010)

Regarding the missing passengers (i.e. the ones we didn't see), are we meant to assume that none of them were on the plane?

Ana-Lucia, Eko, Libby, Michael, Walt and Shannon (damnit, I wanted to see her again!).

We don't see Claire on the plane either, but I assume she has just travelled from Oz to LAX when we see her in the taxi with Kate.

Side Note - Can we tell if Claire is meant to be pregnant in that scene?

I wonder what the significance is (apart from actor's schedules)?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 4, 2010)

Shameless cut and paste from the old thread but I want your input to my theory....


Some people are proposing that the new timeline is temporary, a bubble reality. They think it was spawned by the bomb or something and it will eventually burst and disappear. I don't buy it. I think the arguments in favor of it are that we're stuck with the island underwater and nobody knows anything about the island - it essentially doesn't exist to the characters - unless as you say the Others come into play. But how would the Others find any significance with the old crew? Also it appears that things in the new timeline are disappearing - Desmond, coffin, suitcase of knives.

Another theory is the new timeline is actually the end of the show. It's the same original timeline but we're awaiting a trigger event that makes it happen. I don't buy this one either. For one thing the writers have said the timelines are separate.


The island being underwater in the new reality does give us a reason for why the ship The Black Rock was beached far inland in the old reality. It could be some natural phenomena with the island.



I think that the two timelines are independent realities that have always existed. I think we're dealing with 2 sides of the universe, 2 realities - a light one and a dark one. I know I'm making a big jump in combining the realities with the yin/yang. We certainly have two sides of everything, a light and dark one and we have 2 realities (that we know) but it doesn't have to be true that they are each the same.

I think the smoke monster is from the dark reality. He was imprisoned on the island for some reason and seems to want no part of it. Jacob, otoh, believes in some higher purpose with the island. The smoke monster doesn't seem to be evil at all and neither does Jacob. Jacob believes in changing something stepwise by bring pawns to the island which the monster thinks is futile. The monster seems to believe that the light side is hopeless and there's nothing good of it (his discussions with Ben). In season 5 he said, "you're still trying to prove me wrong" to Jacob. "They come, fight, they destroy, they corrupt......it always ends the same" Jacob responds that, "It only ends once. Anything that happens before that is just progress." What ends? A game of backgammon?

If Jacob and the monster are counterparts in respects to each others worlds what could Jacob be up to? Is Jacob trying to reach a nirvana and trying to prove to the monster it can be done? I had always assumed that Jacob and the monster were competing for a single goal but Jacob seems like a one man Dharma Initiative and the monster simply wants to go home. If the island is a nexus between the two realities what would Jacob get by oneupping the dark half?

I know I'm making a huge assumption about the other reality being the dark half of the universe but the show did present us with opposites just as we'd expect. But why would Jack's neck bleed if the new reality is independent of the original? Could it be that the plane was in proximity to the nexus where the Oceanic crash occurred?


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 4, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> But the writers have shot it down.



Where?


----------



## Structaural (Feb 4, 2010)

Sadken said:


> Soz.



s'right


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 4, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Regarding the missing passengers (i.e. the ones we didn't see), are we meant to assume that none of them were on the plane?
> 
> Ana-Lucia, Eko, Libby, Michael, Walt and Shannon (damnit, I wanted to see her again!).
> 
> ...



Yes I think it's supposed to be that in the new reality they just aren't there.

I think Claire is there to give up Aaron and I've been trying to put together any reason why Aaron might be important in the new reality...but can't.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 4, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Where?



They said that that each timeline is to be viewed as separate (I don't have a link to it).  The Juliet theory is saying there is only one timeline.  


Although they didn't used the term 'separate' it's what I got from the interview Structaural posted up - http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/02/02/lost-premiere-damon-carlton/


----------



## Structaural (Feb 4, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Regarding the missing passengers (i.e. the ones we didn't see), are we meant to assume that none of them were on the plane?
> 
> Ana-Lucia, Eko, Libby, Michael, Walt and Shannon (damnit, I wanted to see her again!).
> 
> ...



I guess it would have been hard to show Walt now that he's a mahoosive teenager now, I was thinking that those that have died weren't aren't there, but then there's Boone and Charlie so that's not right. 
Shannon I think they wanted, but she's like a propa actress now, doing films and stuff. Anyway there's no beach scene so she's superfluous now 

Anna-Lucie and others were in the tail section, so maybe they'll come back to that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Regarding the missing passengers (i.e. the ones we didn't see), are we meant to assume that none of them were on the plane?
> 
> Ana-Lucia, Eko, Libby, Michael, Walt and Shannon (damnit, I wanted to see her again!).
> 
> ...



boone said shannon wasnt on the plane when he was talking to locke ana-lucia , libby eko were in the back , we didnt see them til s2 so maybe they will turn up later in the season , as for mike and walt , who knows......


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 4, 2010)

Sadken said:


> How gutted will we all be when this is completely over?  Some great characters have been created.  I've had real affection for Sawyer, Hurley, Jin. Daniel and others and, throughout, I have badly, badly wanted to make sweet love to Kate all night long.  I would sabotage all attempts to get off the island if I were stuck on it with her.



Amen, except substitute Ana-Lucia for Kate.

My sister cried for two hours after the freighter blew up with Jin on it. I didn't know whether to laugh scornfully or join her.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 4, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> My sister cried for two hours after the freighter blew up with Jin on it. I didn't know whether to laugh scornfully or join her.



Sisters are so fucking crazy, man.  Mine's completely batshit herself.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 4, 2010)

otoh Octagon, arguing against my interpretation  - it would be neat to have the old-school Others like Widmore brought into the picture in the new timeline.  I was thinking that a psychic connection would be another way.  

There just doesn't seem to be enough time left for all this with 1 season.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 4, 2010)

Sadken said:


> Is that just cos there weren't so many BSG fans around?  I had to resort to getting my girlfriend into it in the end cos I had nobody to talk to about it but then we were able to engage in fevered speculation re: the final five etc.



Ive said this before (and too many time perhaps) but speculating BSG just became annoying when we found out the writers never even knew what was coming next. At least (apparently) lost has always had a conclusion, it's just been stretched out in places (really obviously pointless ones now that we can watch the series recap).


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 4, 2010)

not read the whole thread or the old one, but is there many bible theories on this? Jacob and the other dude, good V's Evil etc?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 4, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> not read the whole thread or the old one, but is there many bible theories on this? Jacob and the other dude, good V's Evil etc?



There's been a lot of biblical stuff in the show.  I don't know how much it'll play into the big picture.  "God loves you as he loved Jacob" might work with the Jacob and Esau story a little.  The guy that played the smoke monster does look older than the guy that played Jacob.  In the bible Esau was the older brother of Jacob but ironically he served Jacob.  

some wiki


> Rebekah was extremely uncomfortable during her double pregnancy and went to inquire of God why she was suffering so. The Midrash says that whenever she would pass a house of Torah study, Jacob would struggle to come out; whenever she would pass a house of idolatry, Esau would agitate to come out.[5] She received the prophecy that twins were fighting in her womb and would continue to fight all their lives, and after they became two separate nations. The prophecy also said that the older would serve the younger; its statement "one people will be stronger than the other" has been taken to mean that the two nations would never gain power simultaneously: when one fell, the other would rise, and vice versa. Traditionally, Rebekah did not share the prophecy with her husband.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacob


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 4, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 4, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> boone said shannon wasnt on the plane when he was talking to locke ana-lucia , libby eko were in the back , we didnt see them til s2 so maybe they will turn up later in the season , as for mike and walt , who knows......



I have had a feeling that Walt is gonna be in some of the last scenes, ever since they started talking about how they had already filmed some of them. I couldn't think of another reason besides for doing that unless they were worried about a character looking too old by the time season 5 came around, and the only person they can't make look younger is Walt.

Edited to add: they said Jack was in those scenes, and therefore the "only one" who knows how it ends, but I think Walt is in them too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> I have had a feeling that Walt is gonna be in some of the last scenes, ever since they started talking about how they had already filmed some of them. I couldn't think of another reason besides for doing that unless they were worried about a character looking too old by the time season 5 came around, and the only person they can't make look younger is Walt.
> 
> Edited to add: they said Jack was in those scenes, and therefore the "only one" who knows how it ends, but I think Walt is in them too.





Spoiler: for walt



ive heard about this but wether its gospel or not will remain to be seen


----------



## sim667 (Feb 4, 2010)

Im working on the basis that the island is a representation of the gates of hades, the smoke (which is called cereberus) was the multi headed dog protector of hades, in this case cereberus can take the form of the dead. Also in the bible it says that cereberus would let people into hades, but not let them leave.

In the bible iirc jacob spends time in hades, prior to going to the kingdom of heaven

The river styx in hades could make people invulnerable/immortal, obviously this could relate to the river ont he island and the pool in the temple.

More in depth comparison here

E2A: The four toed statue would be a statue of cereberus....... dogs have four toes


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 4, 2010)

So the whole thing is just turning out to be a bible loving wankathon?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 4, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> So the whole thing is just turning out to be a bible loving wankathon?



A little bit, but the link i had in my last post does make it quite clear that it would make the idea of the 'others' into a sidestory.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 4, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Im working on the basis that the island is a representation of the gates of hades, the smoke (which is called cereberus) was the multi headed dog protector of hades, in this case cereberus can take the form of the dead. Also in the bible it says that cereberus would let people into hades, but not let them leave.
> 
> In the bible iirc jacob spends time in hades, prior to going to the kingdom of heaven
> 
> ...



I've entertained that quite a lot, though i think Lost are going to go with a complete hodge-podge of mythology incorporating all sorts. But we'll see eh?

Sawyer as the catcher of Cerebus? - he's a bit of a hercules archetype (bit of bastard, trickster, strong and heroic). It's a stretch..


----------



## sim667 (Feb 4, 2010)

Structaural said:


> I've entertained that quite a lot, though i think Lost are going to go with a complete hodge-podge of mythology incorporating all sorts. But we'll see eh?
> 
> Sawyer as the catcher of Cerebus? - he's a bit of a hercules archetype (bit of bastard, trickster, strong and heroic). It's a stretch..



Do you reckon the girl who had the baby (baby aaron cant remember her name) would connotate persephone?


----------



## Structaural (Feb 4, 2010)

creepy claire? I'd have to read up on it, gotta go shop now


----------



## sim667 (Feb 4, 2010)

Structaural said:


> creepy claire? I'd have to read up on it, gotta go shop now



thats the one!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 4, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> So the whole thing is just turning out to be a bible loving wankathon?



Having an arab Jesus dressed in black is a nice touch though


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 4, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> So the whole thing is just turning out to be a bible loving wankathon?



I think it's normally referred to as 'religious allegory'. It's reasonably common in art and culture...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2010)

sim667 said:


> More in depth comparison here




That was a good read


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 4, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Sawyer as the catcher of Cerebus? - he's a bit of a hercules archetype (bit of bastard, trickster, strong and heroic). It's a stretch..



Humm, but maybe they are all gods of some sort. 

Anyone ever watched the Evangellion series? Yes I know it was a cartoon but I think it merged science and bible mythology pretty well. It was another series like lost that could generate a huge amount of discussion. I even ended up reading a book on all the religious bits and bobs. The whole thing was incredibly well done. The only bad bit were the constant barrage of winging children. Ugh.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 4, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> I think it's normally referred to as 'religious allegory'. It's reasonably common in art and culture...



Well they do say that the Bible is the greatest *story* ever told so it's fitting I guess


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 4, 2010)

Is the Lost Supper the worst publicity shot of the whole show?  

I can't figure what it's supposed to mean.  








http://www.pbpulse.com/tv/lost/2010/01/05/new-lost-cast-pic-has-fans-in-clue-searching-mode/


----------



## sim667 (Feb 4, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Is the Lost Supper the worst publicity shot of the whole show?
> 
> I can't figure what it's supposed to mean.
> 
> ...



Well there's a couple of things on the website, firstly there 2 different shots, one of them they're all looking at john locke, one straight at the camera.....

The comments say that sayid is in the place of jesus, which isnt the case afaik......... What I did notice, is that claire is in the image.

Two things ive noticed is there's 14 people in the image, not 13, so either that means something, or they just thought fuck it and shot the image anyway.

The other thing ive noticed (and this is probably really really anal) in many christian paintings we find these towers (particuarly in the byzantine era works) and in later works representation of the towers (notice in da vinci's image the background is split into three, and the two divisions represent the towers....... this is also the case in modern works such as dali's representation of the last supper).

The towers or representation of, are the inclusion into the towers (joachim) and Boaz, these originally were the pillars that stood at the entrance to solomons temple, now iirc correctly they are phallic symbols, Jachin stands on the left and represents the giver (i.e. the male) and boaz stands on the right and represents the reciever (i.e. the female), in this image there is a palm tree where the male (jachin) would have stood, but there's no female representation in the image, or no palm tree or predominant upstanding item that relates to boaz (the female)......... With the lack of fertility on the island could this be symbolic?

Btw its been a good few years since i wrote my dissertation on the development of signs and symbols in christian religious imagery, so i may have remembered a little bit wrong, but I am pretty sure that what I described is correct......

E2A: Its probably the worst publicity shot ive ever seen.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 5, 2010)

I pity the fool that is enslaved by time and space!


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 5, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Well there's a couple of things on the website, firstly there 2 different shots, one of them they're all looking at john locke, one straight at the camera.....
> 
> The comments say that sayid is in the place of jesus, which isnt the case afaik......... What I did notice, is that claire is in the image.


Strange why they'd move Claire and Miles around like that.  If it was just for aesthetics then why 2 photos and why was it okay in the other photo?  I did catch that they have the light on the right side and the sun is setting it seems.  Is that a rock suspending between Ben and Sun?  What is that about?  It's the weirdest thing in the pic.

Ilana has big upper arms.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 5, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Strange why they'd move Claire and Miles around like that.  If it was just for aesthetics then why 2 photos and why was it okay in the other photo?  I did catch that they have the light on the right side and the sun is setting it seems.  Is that a rock suspending between Ben and Sun?  What is that about?  It's the weirdest thing in the pic.
> 
> Ilana has big upper arms.



I noticed that, with my tower theory, that could represent a wilted tower of boaz?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 6, 2010)

stole this from another board....  




How to Make a Peanut Butter Sandwich, by the Losties

Jack
1. Gather ingredients
2. Point gun at ingredients and shout "HOW DO I MAKE A SANDWICH OUT OF YOU?!?!?"
3. Breathe heavily through your nose as though you were about to hit ingredients
4. Give up and make the sandwich yourself, and eat it bitterly

Kate
1. Make separate sandwiches, one with peanut butter and one with jelly
2. Take a bite of the peanut butter sandwich, declaring it the best
3. Take a bite of the jelly sandwich, declaring it the best
4. Repeat steps 2 and 3 ad infinitum
5. Follow peanut butter or jelly sandwich into grave danger

Sawyer
1. Throw the jar of jelly at wall, sneering "I don't need no sandwich"
2. Call the mascot on the jar of peanut butter lots of clever nicknames
3. Huff and puff and stomp around and grumble a lot
4. When no one's looking, make perfect, even, symmetrical peanut butter and jelly sandwich and sit in a corner, enjoying every bite

Locke
1. Sit idly by, believing that the ingredients will find a way to make a sandwich out of themselves
2. Lose faith and make the sandwich anyway
3. Realize that you were the instrument by which the ingredients chose to make a sandwich after all
4. Run around the room and grab everyone's knives, insisting that their sandwiches will do the same in time

Hurley
1. Make sandwich
2. Eat sandwich
3. Repeat steps 1 and 2 ad infinitum

Sayid
1. Procure 23 milligrams of uranium-20
2. Set hadron supercollider to eight megajoules
3. Program a sandwich-making macro using Cobol or Visual Basic
4. Act all tough-like

Desmond
1. Eat sandwich
2. Call the sandwich "brother"
3. Place peanut butter slice over jelly slice
4. Spread jelly on the other slice
5. Spread peanut butter on one slice
6. Take two slices of bread, a jar of peanut butter and a jar of jelly

Ben
1. Steal someone else's sandwich
2. Claim you coerced them into making the sandwich for you all along
3. Say you'll tell them everything if they make you another sandwich
4. Stare at them all creepy-like

Libby
1. Lay out plans for one of the most intricate, fascinating, and delicious sandwiches of all time
2. Just as you start making it, get shot

Danielle
1. Apply peanut butter
2. Disappear for eight months
3. Apply jelly
4. Disappear for eight months
5. Eat sandwich

Claire
1. Mmmmmmm, peanut butter

Darlton
1. Make a peanut butter and jelly sandwich
2. Have someone take a bite, then tell them it's a baloney sandwich
3. Make up a whole bunch of other shit, then say you had planned it all along
4. Buy a few yachts


----------



## Structaural (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Sunray (Feb 6, 2010)

As time (sic) has passed I'm becoming more and more convinced that Episode 5 season 4 the constant is the most revealing episode in the entire show and it goes a long way to explaining many of the things that are going on and the basis for the main story arc.

I just watched it again and I think I could be right.  Brilliant bit of writing if its true.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 6, 2010)

Sunray said:


> As time (sic) has passed I'm becoming more and more convinced that Episode 5 season 4 the constant is the most revealing episode in the entire show and it goes a long way to explaining many of the things that are going on and the basis for the main story arc.
> 
> I just watched it again and I think I could be right.  Brilliant bit of writing if its true.



I just watched the constant again because of your post and I agree.  My first thought about the trick the writers made with Desmond seemingly vanishing from the plane was that he'll be important in the new timeline.  

Thing is - I do believe this new timeline is a separate timeline.  It works well with the theory about the effect of the bomb in 77.  And the bomb theory works well with Occam's razor.  The new timeline can't just go off on its own and still remain pertinent to the show.  It has to connect with original time somehow.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm going to rewatch that then....

Something that's been troubling me lately. If the 'incident' was the drilling into the anomaly, whether combined with the nuke or not, then they are saying that the Swan was built _after_ the incident to contain the energy. 

Which contradicts the Swan orientation tape and the fact that there's an 'incident room' with fallen over reactors and stuff. According to the Swan orientation tape, the Swan was built, experiments began and _then_ the incident happened. 
I guess it's as simple as Pierre Chang is lying about the fact there was an incident _after_ it was built and the incident room is false, maybe to convince whoever into definitely pressing the button.
or they've messed up a bit...


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 6, 2010)

Good point.  Could it be that when the bomb went off the energy dropped and things calmed down for a while?  They build the Swan during this time and are surprised when the energy emission cycles start up again.  So when the implosion starts happening they have to find a way to calm it before total destruction. 

It seems crazy that they'd be able to find a solution in time to save themselves.  But then we're supposed to believe that anyway I guess.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 6, 2010)

I hate this show.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 10, 2010)

Meh


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 10, 2010)

Dogen and Lennon are getting on my nerves.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 10, 2010)

ETHAN!!!!


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 11, 2010)

So their the Others, Wasn't Ben team call the others Is there two set of others!  

And Japanese bloke Side kick that Ed Byrne ?
what Japanese bloke called 

 ending when Charlie going to popup



> How to Make a Peanut Butter Sandwich, by the Losties


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 11, 2010)

What???


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 11, 2010)

Sunray said:


> As time (sic) has passed I'm becoming more and more convinced that Episode 5 season 4 the constant is the most revealing episode in the entire show and it goes a long way to explaining many of the things that are going on and the basis for the main story arc.
> 
> I just watched it again and I think I could be right.  Brilliant bit of writing if its true.



Also a magnificent bit of telly in its own right. Could certainly have implications for how the two alternate timelines might come to be resolved...


----------



## Structaural (Feb 11, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> So they're the Others, Wasn't Ben's team called the others too. Are there two set of others!
> 
> And is the Japanese bloke's Sidekick that Ed Byrne ? [no]
> what is the Japanese bloke called [Dogen]
> ...



He's dyslexic Atomic, try a bit harder.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 11, 2010)

I enjoyed that episode a lot more on second viewing, now that I've got over the fact that it wasn't as action packed as the first. They're setting some shit up... and i guess all our main characters will get a centric episode or two and Kate's off island adventures were more exciting than anyone else's. I've always like Kate's character though (and her face).

I noticed that the noise they use between flash 'sideways' is from the pilot episode when the plane first starts to creak and groan before breaking up, dunno if that's important. Lots of Star Wars allusions in it ('they didn't ask me any questions'). I wonder if we'll see that dude from the workshop in the island flashbacks at some point (he had the same colour eyes as Kate, strange how he helped her out after having a gun pointed at him).

Bible-wise, someone on a another list was talking about Jacob represents the Serpent and MIB 'God' or the 'angel with the flaming sword of truth' as it relates to the garden of Eden, as Jacob gives the humans choice and wants them to think about it where's MIB wants them to do what they always do and must follow fate. Bit like Pullman's His Dark Materials...

But no real insight, it was a good character based episode though on second viewing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2010)

dilute micro said:
			
		

> Is the Lost Supper the worst publicity shot of the whole show?
> 
> I can't figure what it's supposed to mean.
> 
> ...



It was better when BSG did it...but then BSG had such an excellent ending so perhaps it's not fair to compare?


----------



## Structaural (Feb 11, 2010)

Next one looks good:


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 11, 2010)

If the old Sawyer and Kate are back then I want the old Ben to come back.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 11, 2010)

Its definitely a different tac to other seasons.  There is a really hostile feel to it. Everyone on the Island is really aggressive and emotional.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 11, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It was better when BSG did it...but then BSG had such an excellent ending so perhaps it's not fair to compare?



I do hope you are in jest.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2010)

Structaural said:


> He's dyslexic Atomic, try a bit harder.



Not clear without an explanation. (mind you now I look at the name. . . .)

Just for the record, I was diagnosed as dyslexic in school and had a lot of trouble with it and am not trying to be anus about it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2010)

Sunray said:


> I do hope you are in jest.



He must be trollin'


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 12, 2010)

Sunray said:


> I do hope you are in jest.



I liked it, all the people I know (the ones that got me into the show) liked it too. Don't see what the issue is really...


----------



## Structaural (Feb 12, 2010)

Sunray said:


> Its definitely a different tac to other seasons.  There is a really hostile feel to it. Everyone on the Island is really aggressive and emotional.



The Others seems to know what to do if Jacob is killed but I bet it's never happened before. They've always been an aggressive bunch of cunts though - see Widmore breaking that guys neck in 1954. I hope we'll find out why...

I like this review of the last episode:
vozzek from DarkUFO


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2010)

Structaural said:


> The Others seems to know what to do if Jacob is killed but I bet it's never happened before. They've always been an aggressive bunch of cunts though - see Widmore breaking that guys neck in 1954. I hope we'll find out why...
> 
> I like this review of the last episode:
> vozzek from DarkUFO




Those vossek things are always pretty good


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 12, 2010)

> But hey, I'm not here to convince anyone. If you want to believe the alternate timeline has nothing to do with the previous events we've seen for the last five years, go crazy. - vozzek



The main question I have is if they're going to play it as both timelines being connected then just how are they connected?  The writers can really drop the ball with this.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 12, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> So their the Others, Wasn't Ben team call the others Is there two set of others!
> 
> And Japanese bloke Side kick that Ed Byrne ?
> what Japanese bloke called - *Dogen*



Right I  now have name for Japanese bloke the temple leader - Dogen

*Questions*

Dogen his translator is that Ed Byrne the Irish comedian?

Dogen's people from Temple are called the others are they the same group as Ben's people also called others ?

Jacob told Hurley to got to Temple to save Sayid when they were all in the Temple they barracked the door the stop the black smoke from getting in !

Isn't the black smock Jacob?


----------



## Structaural (Feb 12, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Right I  now have name for Japanese bloke the temple leader - Dogen
> 
> *Questions*
> 
> ...



No it's John Hawkes (Sol from Deadwood),

Yeah, I guess so as Aldo was guarding Kate back when she was in gaol with Sawyer on the other island (put there by Ben). But this lot seem to be Temple dwellers and have yet another leader (Dogen).

yes they did - they also seemed to surround the place with the unknown powder/ash (or iron filings as there seems to be an electromagnetic quality to old Smokey).

Most unlikely, the Black Smoke is the Man in Black, now John Locke's Doppelganger.


----------



## al (Feb 12, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Dogen's people from Temple are called the others are they the same group as Ben's people also called others ?



I thought that 'others' was just a recurring theme throughout the series and pretty much every group has been referred to as and also referred to different ones as 'the others'. Everyone that's not in your group is an 'other'


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 12, 2010)

mm
not seen Deadwood

ta for clearing some bit up. Structaural


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 13, 2010)

I knew I should have stuck to painting.    This shows Lost fans are willing to fork out some cash for art that might not even make sense in the long run.


oil on canvas
26 x 36 inches
$3,500.00 - SOLD






that's not all

http://lostundergroundartshow.blogspot.com/


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 13, 2010)

w t f  

5 x 5 inches each, framed
$350.00 each
ALL SOLD


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 14, 2010)

^ like bottom left Hugo in camper van


----------



## Jenerys (Feb 14, 2010)

Structaural; said:
			
		

> Most unlikely, the Black Smoke is the Man in Black, now John Locke's Doppelganger.



I'm under the impression the black smoke is both Jacob and the JL doppelganger in their true forms


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2010)

So we have not seen these temple guys before? WHy was the air hostess one of them? Why won't any cast member ever answer a direct question. Why aren't the gang badgering these temple guys for more info, it's obvious they think the losties are important, they should just blurt out the plot, why not?


----------



## Structaural (Feb 14, 2010)

LilJen said:


> I'm under the impression the black smoke is both Jacob and the JL doppelganger in their true forms



Why's that then?


----------



## Jenerys (Feb 14, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Why's that then?



Just a hunch


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 15, 2010)

Are you saying there are 2 smoke monsters Jen?  You don't have some spoiler info do you?


----------



## Structaural (Feb 15, 2010)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Just a hunch



Ah, that's all we have really 

Yeah, there is that faint possibility, that what Locke saw the very first
time was Jacob's true form...

Who knows eh?


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 15, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So we have not seen these temple guys before? WHy was the air hostess one of them? Why won't any cast member ever answer a direct question. Why aren't the gang badgering these temple guys for more info, it's obvious they think the losties are important, they should just blurt out the plot, why not?



The air hostess was dragged off into the jungle a few seasons ago by the others... she's obviously become part of the gang. I assume there are others all over the island - like Mikhail in his place or the girls who were in the underwater station that Charlie drowned in...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2010)

jer said:


> The air hostess was dragged off into the jungle a few seasons ago by the others... she's obviously become part of the gang. I assume there are others all over the island - like Mikhail in his place or the girls who were in the underwater station that Charlie drowned in...



Does this mean I should watch all those seasons I didn't watch?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 15, 2010)

I just got out of district court this morning and I gotta tell what I saw.  After I and about 15 others were standing in line watching people get wanded at the entrance doorway in walks this girl, maybe 17, who was the epitome of a Kate.  She looked like Kate, was thin like Kate, same figure as Kate exactly.  She even had that deviant rebellious air about her and appeared as if she was a regular at the court routine, in fact she looked relaxed and upbeat.  I thought to myself what a world of trouble.  Doesn't Evangeline Lilly fit her character to a tee?


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 15, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Does this mean I should watch all those seasons I didn't watch?



Might be an idea 

Zombie Season 3 is awesome.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't know if I have it in me.


----------



## Jenerys (Feb 15, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Are you saying there are 2 smoke monsters Jen?  You don't have some spoiler info do you?



Yeah, I guess I am. 

I have a hunch that Jacob was the smoke monster we first saw, and now the JL guy is back and we know he is a smoke monster. 

So, they are both god-like beings that usually run around looking like smoke, but can take on human forms if they find the right vessel. 

And Jacob thinks humans are decent and JL doesnt. So JL set out to prove that he could get one of Jacob's biggest worshippers, like Ben Linus, to kill him...and so the story began.

Of course, this is all just a hunch


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 16, 2010)

LilJen said:


> Yeah, I guess I am.
> 
> I have a hunch that Jacob was the smoke monster we first saw, and now the JL guy is back and we know he is a smoke monster.
> 
> ...



It's possible.  People have suspected there was more than one monster since the pilot episode.  It seemed far fetched at the time but now it doesn't.  Since I'm still a devout mirrormatterist I want to see Jacob as a white monster but anything is on the table at this point.  

At least this infection stuff is making some sense.  I take from this Claire really did die from the explosion in Eggtown.  That's why Miles was looking at her at the campsite.  He sensed she was being possessed.  I'm thinking the whispers or whatever they are is what is possessing people...maybe.  I don't think it's MiB alone as people are saying.  It would make sense that MiB would have followers just the same as Jacob.  Maybe MiB's followers are the whispers or spirits and that's where "home" is for MiB.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 16, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't know if I have it in me.



I wouldn't bother, I reckon by the end of this series it'll be worth looking back over the whole series as certain weird shit will have an explanation. Or not... depends...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 17, 2010)

LilJen said:


> I'm under the impression the black smoke is both Jacob and the JL doppelganger in their true forms



Good call. Pretty sure that was proven tonight.
Waaaaay better episode than th past 2 thank god.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 17, 2010)

Note to self: don't go on spoiler thread, if latest episode hasn't been watched.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 17, 2010)

Great episode!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 17, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Note to self: don't go on spoiler thread, if latest episode hasn't been watched.



hmm i have real trouble with that .

Its currently on my pc waiting to be watched but cant really get away with it til lunch


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 17, 2010)

now that was a good episode but still full of wtf ?

im not so sure about the candidate stuff , i dont trust that bloke 


and is jacob actually all that good?

and who cant Flocke kill due to the rules ? 

Sawyer ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 17, 2010)

also it seems the tyimeline splintered off long ago , if Ben is a teacher in the alt timeline then did he ever come to the island ? im thinking not. I think his mother surviced childbirth so there fore roger never went to the island. If this is the case then when did the split in realities happen ?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 17, 2010)

Richard's proper shitting bricks ain't he?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 17, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> also it seems the tyimeline splintered off long ago , if Ben is a teacher in the alt timeline then did he ever come to the island ? im thinking not. I think his mother surviced childbirth so there fore roger never went to the island. If this is the case then when did the split in realities happen ?



That's if it splintered at all.  It's not known yet is it?

Fwiw, I've seen the light and dark are reversed in the new timeline.  It looks as if both the spiritual or death side and the alt timeline are possible representations of the dark.  Maybe the spiritual realm is shared between the different timelines. 

If Lost is only about two god like beings playing a game it's going to be a disappointment for me.  I want there to be a consequence or a greater point to it all.  It seems that there is since the smoke monster is being held against his will and Jacob has made no indication that he is held there the same as MiB.


What special ability is it for people to see Jacob?  If that kid was Jacob and Sawyer could see him then why shouldn't the monster had known Sawyer could if simply being a candidate meant that you could see Jacob?  There must be something more going on.
So what does Jacob get if a new protector is found?  Does he get to leave?


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't have question this week. was aright.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 17, 2010)

Didn't Ilana say that Lapitus might also be a 'candidate'


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, she did.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 17, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Fwiw, I've seen the light and dark are reversed in the new timeline.



  Its reversed in the original timeline too.

What the hell is going on?




At least we can all be happy about a skankless episode though I admit I guess she does add something to it all, maybe.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 17, 2010)

We've seen all this before with the Swan and pushing the button.  Now it's a question of the island being important or not as then when it was whether the button pushing was important or not. 

Dave was talking the same type thing to Hurley as the smoke monster is to Sawyer...and near a cliff no less.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 17, 2010)

Holy cow,

I just saw on a board that the little blond boy has 4 toes.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 18, 2010)

But not all the surnames were shown in the cave. I wonder what that means if anything?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 18, 2010)

This thread needs more pictures of Ilana.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 18, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> We've seen all this before with the Swan and pushing the button.  Now it's a question of the island being important or not as then when it was whether the button pushing was important or not.
> 
> Dave was talking the same type thing to Hurley as the smoke monster is to Sawyer...and near a cliff no less.



Yes, but this time they were climbing down "jacob's ladder" !!!


Another thing I can't quite understand is the hidden meaning in MIB/Locke throwing the "Black Rock" into the sea. What does that mean (other than his side has won for now)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 18, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Yes, but this time they were climbing down "jacob's ladder" !!!
> 
> 
> Another thing I can't quite understand is the hidden meaning in MIB/Locke throwing the "Black Rock" into the sea. What does that mean (other than his side has won for now)



He threw the whie rock into the sea IIRC, presumably representing Jacob's team. Very significant that I'm sure, remember Locke and his backgammon counters back in the pilot episode?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 18, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> He threw the whie rock into the sea IIRC, presumably representing Jacob's team. Very significant that I'm sure, remember Locke and his backgammon counters back in the pilot episode?



Yes, you're right. Sorry. But still, the white rock and the black rock....what does this mean as far as  the reference to the slave ship?


----------



## Structaural (Feb 18, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Its reversed in the original timeline too.
> 
> What the hell is going on?
> 
> ...



Actually we're not all sexist dick heads mate.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 18, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Actually we're not all sexist dick heads mate.



She was certainly off doing something typical.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 18, 2010)

i read this on Dark ufo , and it seems to make sense with regards to when ( or indeed if ) the reality split occured:

THE BUTTERFLY EFFECT

"Anthony Cooper must have still killed Sawyer's parents," you say, "because that happened before the jughead goes off in 1977 and launches the ATL. So everything up until 1977 is the same in both timelines."

Not so. If in 1977 the incident created an alternate reality where the island is destroyed from that point forward (as was the case, I believe), then everything after that point will be different. We know that in 2004, 815 won't crash, and there's no island for it to crash on, anyway. Since our heroes aren't on the island, they don't do any Frozen Wheel time-traveling. We know that the time flashes of season 5 brought them as early as 1954, though possibly much earlier as they were in several unknown times, at least one of which featured the Statue of Tawaret still standing.

Thanks to the Butterfly Effect (the scientific theory, not the awful Ashton Kutcher movie), it is believed that even minuscule changes can cause widely different events, the metaphor being that a butterfly flapping its wings can cause minute changes to the weather and atmosphere and bring about a hurricane in some other part of the world. Basically, because Sawyer, John, Juliet, Miles, Charlotte and Daniel never visit the past, they completely change it from the earliest point they visit and onward. So in the ATL, anything and everything can be different, regardless of when it happened.

That's assuming that the ATL is a parallel reality rather than just some point in the future of the main reality, which is a theory that seems to be gaining steam. There's also some evidence that even if this is an alternate reality, it has less to do with the jughead and more to do with Jacob's death. These may be valid, but I can't wrap my head around how they work in practice, so for now I'm going with what we've got, and what we've got is Juliet saying "It worked" in response to what I believe was the jughead reset plan.'


kinda works for me


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 18, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Yes, you're right. Sorry. But still, the white rock and the black rock....what does this mean as far as  the reference to the slave ship?



I don't know about the ship but the white and black rocks kept balance.  Chunking one or the other away means an imbalance.  If Jacob has kept the cave on the cliff with the black rock balancing the scale then it argues that Jacob needs MiB, which is cool with me because it suggests there's more going on that a simple game between the two.  The balanced scale stands out as odd since the light/dark thing has been reversed (even on the scale itself) - check out the artwork on the walls and the direction people are going on the beach, Locke falling on the ground etc....  Before this season, travel was from right to left especially on the beach.  Now it's left to right, from light to dark.


I was thinking MiB might have been Magnus Hanso's body but he and Alvar Hanso don't look much alike.  Magnus is thought to be buried on the island according to the blast door map.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 18, 2010)

Want to go home?

Hell? yes!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 18, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> Richard's proper shitting bricks ain't he?



When Richard Alpert panics you know the world is in serious shit


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 19, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> I don't know about the ship but the white and black rocks kept balance.  Chunking one or the other away means an imbalance.  If Jacob has kept the cave on the cliff with the black rock balancing the scale then it argues that Jacob needs MiB, which is cool with me because it suggests there's more going on that a simple game between the two.  The balanced scale stands out as odd since the light/dark thing has been reversed (even on the scale itself) - check out the artwork on the walls and the direction people are going on the beach, Locke falling on the ground etc....  Before this season, travel was from right to left especially on the beach.  Now it's left to right, from light to dark.
> 
> 
> I was thinking MiB might have been Magnus Hanso's body but he and Alvar Hanso don't look much alike.  Magnus is thought to be buried on the island according to the blast door map.



Hmm, well you've kind of lost me as far as the right to left thing and I don't even remember who Magnus Hanso is.

As far as throwing the rock, it might not be symbolic of a bad thing. On the one hand, yes, there was a need to keep things in balance while there were people on the island...kind of like the need to press the button...yes, it did work to keep the energy from building up, but was it the best solution? In other words, if you go back and get rid of the whole dilemma, there is nothing to keep in balance or prevent. If Jacob's game of bringing people to the island has ended, then as MIB says, it's just an island and who cares about good or evil forces on it? The boars and the polar bears?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 19, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Hmm, well you've kind of lost me as far as the right to left thing and I don't even remember who Magnus Hanso is.
> 
> As far as throwing the rock, it might not be symbolic of a bad thing. On the one hand, yes, there was a need to keep things in balance while there were people on the island...kind of like the need to press the button...yes, it did work to keep the energy from building up, but was it the best solution?* In other words, if you go back and get rid of the whole dilemma, there is nothing to keep in balance or prevent. *If Jacob's game of bringing people to the island has ended, then as MIB says, it's just an island and who cares about good or evil forces on it? The boars and the polar bears?



That's a good point.  You'd think that something big like that has to happen. 

What if the island really is only an island but the rest of the universe is what's special?  And all this time we've been amazed at this strange island.  The thing that got me was the smoke monster only threw Jacob's rock away.

Left and right has always been paired with light and dark.  It's left-handed light vs right-handed dark (mirror matter).  If you look at things such as paintings you'll see it, like the flower paintings in Locke and Hellen's house this past show (but it's reversed this season) it was in Jack's apartment with a landscape painting....just all over the place, lighting of faces, opening of eyes, whatever, just tons of stuff.  Early in the series you'll see people and things going from right to left which probably signifies the spiritual side of it all, becoming aware.  It's coming out of darkness to the light.  Now it's reversed.  Left is dark and right is light this season.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 20, 2010)

Lennon + Richard Alpert (his co-authored book The Psychedelic Experience based on the Tibetan Book of the Dead) 

Lennon writes Tomorrow Never Knows (based on Alert's book) which starts off with the same drone we used to hear early in the series but don't hear anymore.

Turn off your mind, relax and float down stream,
It is not dying, it is not dying

Lay down all thought, surrender to the void,
Is it shining? Is it shining?

That you may see the meaning of within
It is being, it is being

Love is all and love is everyone
Is it knowing? Is it knowing?

That ignorance and hate may mourn the dead
It is believing, it is believing

But listen to the colour of your dreams
Is it not living, is it not living

Or play the game "Existence" to the end
Of the beginning, of the beginning

 hmm

I've read much of Alpert's book but can't really place anything.  There's got to be something with all this.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2010)

Did I hear Richard call the smoke monster Michel?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 22, 2010)

dont think so


----------



## Structaural (Feb 22, 2010)

Maybe the flash sideways are an iteration of the 'loop' with Jacob dead (and no touching). Or not

I'm rewatching Catch 22 from Series 3 - goes well after the last Desmond episode referenced on here. Darlton are supposed to be big comic book fans (Damon co-wrote the Wolverine-Hulk mini-series) and there's lots of talk of how Flash is better than Superman (who relies on brute strength whereas Flash can go between different realities) - maybe like Desmond... maybe there's only one of him...

or not many anyway 'Now Brother, you're one of us'... says the priest in the picture with Eloise, to Desmond (this must mean more than we thought at first)...


----------



## Structaural (Feb 22, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> That's a good point.  You'd think that something big like that has to happen.
> 
> What if the island really is only an island but the rest of the universe is what's special?  And all this time we've been amazed at this strange island.  The thing that got me was the smoke monster only threw Jacob's rock away.
> 
> Left and right has always been paired with light and dark.  It's left-handed light vs right-handed dark (mirror matter).  If you look at things such as paintings you'll see it, like the flower paintings in Locke and Hellen's house this past show (but it's reversed this season) it was in Jack's apartment with a landscape painting....just all over the place, lighting of faces, opening of eyes, whatever, just tons of stuff.  Early in the series you'll see people and things going from right to left which probably signifies the spiritual side of it all, becoming aware.  It's coming out of darkness to the light.  Now it's reversed.  Left is dark and right is light this season.



is that Jack breaking a mirror?:

http://abc.go.com/shows/lost


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 23, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Maybe the flash sideways are an iteration of the 'loop' with Jacob dead (and no touching). Or not
> 
> I'm rewatching Catch 22 from Series 3 - goes well after the last Desmond episode referenced on here. Darlton are supposed to be big comic book fans (Damon co-wrote the Wolverine-Hulk mini-series) and there's lots of talk of how Flash is better than Superman (who relies on brute strength whereas Flash can go between different realities) - maybe like Desmond... maybe there's only one of him...
> 
> or not many anyway 'Now Brother, you're one of us'... says the priest in the picture with Eloise, to Desmond (this must mean more than we thought at first)...



So some reality travelers.  I'd like to see that.  

Maybe the original timeline is the alternate loop and, as Charlie's tattoo and the book in the Swan, _An Occurrence at Owl Creek Bridge_ would suggest, we've been misunderstanding everything we've seen so far. 

Yeah that looked like a mirror to me.  I like Jack when he gets pissed off.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 23, 2010)

I think the universe course corrects but if a big enough 'rock' is dropped into the time stream it creates alternative timelines until these can be reconciled (see Faradays deleted scene in one of the last episodes of season 5), which take a bit longer. The jughead detonation being a massive rock. The alternative stream goes back in time as well as forward hence in it's attempts to avoid paradox so Ben never made it to the island etc..
It could be not just a mirror universe but many alts being reflected between two mirrors, at the moment of 'choice': like schroedinger's cat there are many universes, after the choice is made they collapse back into the main timeline ('tapestry') or something. 
I like the idea that Jacob and the MIB are from the future - some experiment went wrong and sent them back into the far past where they've created loads of mythologies in their quest to get back to their future 'home', they've become 'gods' as punishment for their time crimes. But they always did this as WHH too. Or not, of course.
Man, that'll teach me to get stoned and read http://losthematheory.com/default.aspx last night...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 23, 2010)

My prediction for tonight's episode is....

It will be Richard Alpert centric in some way, maybe his back story?

If not, maybe Jacob or MIB centric


This is all probably wrong though, and it will be a Jack episode like others r saying


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 24, 2010)

oooh , that wasnt bad for a Jack ep , even tho he still continues to be a twat , Claire being badass was pretty cool , as were the numbers in yet another iteration. The flash-sidewards seem to all about redemption ( i think ).

The cliff hanger makes me want for next week to hurry up ( first time this season )

Still havent got a clue what going on tho


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 24, 2010)

Claire put Aaron down that night at the camp site and walked away with Christian.  Sawyer and Miles found him in the grass crying a number of yards away.  Now she thinks the Others have him.    For Claire to become possessed she would have had to have been dead.  And that makes sense because of how Miles was looking at her giving her that 'you're dead' look. 

At first I was thinking maybe we were looking at an original Claire who thinks she lost her baby but with the smoke monster dropping by I think she's got to be the possessed Claire.

I've got to watch this one again.  I don't have a clue either.


fwiw, I think Kate would beat the shit out of Claire.  Oh this meet up is going to be good.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 24, 2010)

An ok episode. I was surprised they didn't even show who David's mom is.  I don't see how it could be anyone we already know. It's obviously not Kate, nor is it Juliet, cause she has to meet Sawyer for coffee. I also don't think it was his ex wife. Hmm, who could it be?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2010)

Where can I find this one? My usual isn't working.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 24, 2010)

its on ninjavideo.net ( streaming )


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 24, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> An ok episode. I was surprised they didn't even show who David's mom is.  I don't see how it could be anyone we already know. It's obviously not Kate, nor is it Juliet, cause she has to meet Sawyer for coffee. I also don't think it was his ex wife. Hmm, who could it be?




I dont think its going to matter or they would have made more of it imo


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 24, 2010)

It running dry how many esp in the season.
I don't see that there going to be answers to all questions.

Why would Claire kill Kate for looking after Airn - (baby) ! Think back didn't Claire die on the beach. 

Claire popup when lock when to meet Jacob in cabin 

Download or stream Files size 230 MB
http://stagevu.com/video/rtxitcjgsudd


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 24, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> I don't see that there going to be answers to all questions.
> [/url]



I sincerely hope there aren't answers to all the questions - cos that would be very boring.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 24, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Why would Claire kill Kate for looking after Airn - (baby) ! Think back didn't Claire die on the beach.




claires been claimed so therefore lost it


----------



## Structaural (Feb 25, 2010)

Vozzek69 is back (after his house burnt down  )

http://darkufo.blogspot.com/2010/02/things-i-noticed-lighthouse-by-vozzek69.html

interesting take on the role of water and mirrors...


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 26, 2010)

Vozzek69 needs to accept mirror-matter.  There's more going on than just black and white.

We saw in the original timeline people changing or being both good and bad all wrapped in one.  Kate, for instance, was selfish but looked out for other people, even to the extend of bringing up Aaron.


----------



## madamv (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone care who Wallace is?

I paused the telly to see who was at 108 degrees that Hugo had to set the dial at.    His name was also crossed out so I wonder if the whole thing was just a set up for Jacks reaction..


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 3, 2010)

Safe enough to assume Aaron is a threat to the smoke monster's plan in a long term sense anyhow.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 3, 2010)

I think wallace is going to be desmond, also that he is the one who is coming, that sayid is supposed to kill?


----------



## Jenerys (Mar 3, 2010)

Isn't Desmond's last name Hume?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, but I just have a feeling but its probably wrong as usual.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 3, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Yes, but I just have a feeling but its probably wrong as usual.



  Everybody is wrong more often than not.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 3, 2010)

However, I do have reasons. Desmond's probably coming to the island for some reason, right? He's also very important. And the Wallace/scottish connection. I also don't see them introducing another important character, and since #108 is arguably the most important number....well, you see where I'm going, right.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been busy moving to a new town and haven't kept up on the details.

Desmond is 108, right?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 4, 2010)

No, "Wallace" is....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 4, 2010)

What's 108?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 4, 2010)

WTF is going on now... was some good smoke monster shit last night... but WTF now?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2010)

The producers have said that this season is in 3 acts ( cant remember where i heard it tho ) So we should be coming to the end of Act1 , hopefully it will kick up a gear


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 4, 2010)

is there massive breaks again? fuking hope not, i just want it over with NOW!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2010)

No Breaks that ive heard of and only 12 eps left


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a niggling feeling that what is good is bad and what is bad is good. Know what I mean?


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 4, 2010)

I think there is no good or bad.  Judging by actions alone it is impossible to distinguish the Jacob gang from the smoke monster's. Mirror matter would say the same thing.  To anyone from the dark half of the universe the light side might appear to be nothing but bad and vice versa. 

Only thing is Jacob seems to place some value in the smoke monster being around while the smoke monster doesn't appear to want Jacob anywhere near him.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dogen - What was the point about the baseball when fell to floor when he was trying to kill ######## Did it mean something or nothing.

He got some move him and #### in fight scene


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 4, 2010)

yeah i thought the same, the baseball means something like... 

maybe it was his kids?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think it was a subtle reminder from Jacob that Dogen couldnt kill thingy as he was a candidate


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 4, 2010)

yeah but he's dead... or maybe thats the reason he had to make jack do it then?


----------



## Structaural (Mar 4, 2010)

The baseball was his kid's, probably given him or allowed to keep by Jacob, but yeah what ruffneck said... I think that letter said that if any of the candidates die then everything is fucked. Not that it's going particularly well for the Others at the moment.... that was a dark episode, I can't help thinking that Smocke's promises are like the devil's promises in Bedazzled...


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 4, 2010)

lost is a remake of the 1967 classic?

would be awesome 

"You realize that suicide's a criminal offense. In less enlightened times they'd have hung you for it."


----------



## Structaural (Mar 4, 2010)

'Now, then, what'd you like to be first? Prime Minister? Oh, no, I've made that deal already. '


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 4, 2010)

I have to say I don't quite buy Sayid's apparent transformation into evil Sayid. Lost isn't usually given to heroes-esque chracterisation fuck ups like that, so for now we can assume that smoke monster dude has better means of persuasion up his sleeve than simple bribery. 

The stuff with Sayid's family also drew further attention to the fact that Naveen Andrews simply doesn't look arabic


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 4, 2010)

The thing that got me was the Ajira bunch showing up at just the right time.   They could have done that better.  This episode seemed rushed.  Lighthouse was slow.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 4, 2010)

I liked that bit, it cracked me up when Miles couldn't keep the door shut to what I thought was the smoke monster and Illana kicks it open and strolls in


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 5, 2010)

Did anybody notice how flushed Claire looked as opposed to how she typically looked early in the series while on the beach?  Ever since the beginning she has always creeped me out partly because she seemed to have some mascara and lip stick going on while the other women looked like they had none as you'd expect given the situation of being stranded on an island.  I even doubted myself thinking maybe it was just the contrast of her fair complexion.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 5, 2010)

Has anybody noticed the decline in caliber of theories and ordinary banter at lostpedia?     I've never rated it tops anyway.  ABC's theory forum was better and to the point but so many people have vanished all over the net.  I thought as the show neared the end theories would start connecting and making more sense.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 5, 2010)

i got to www.4815162342.com ,  , thats usually quite good , but has been a bit poor lately

But Dark ufo is tops ( and UK too  )


----------



## Augie March (Mar 5, 2010)

For my money, the last 10 minutes or so of the new episode are up there with some of the best moments of Lost.  

I'm loving this season so far with the lines being drawn now for the big final battle, it all feels very Ragnarok.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 5, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Did anybody notice how flushed Claire looked as opposed to how she typically looked early in the series while on the beach?  Ever since the beginning she has always creeped me out partly because she seemed to have some mascara and lip stick going on while the other women looked like they had none as you'd expect given the situation of being stranded on an island.  I even doubted myself thinking maybe it was just the contrast of her fair complexion.



She just has some dark foundation/bronzer now to make her skin look dirty and weathered.


----------



## Augie March (Mar 6, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> No, "Wallace" is....



...the kid Flocke and Sawyer saw in the jungle. 

Maybe.


----------



## Santino (Mar 6, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> I have to say I don't quite buy Sayid's apparent transformation into evil Sayid. Lost isn't usually given to heroes-esque chracterisation fuck ups like that, so for now we can assume that smoke monster dude has better means of persuasion up his sleeve than simple bribery.
> 
> The stuff with Sayid's family also drew further attention to the fact that Naveen Andrews simply doesn't look arabic



Sayid's always done bad things, right from the very beginning. He tortured Sawyer in the first series because he thought he had some insulin, even though he had no proof.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2010)

Santino said:


> Sayid's always done bad things, right from the very beginning. He tortured Sawyer in the first series because he thought he had some insulin, even though he had no proof.



He wasn't doing that for his own good was he? He thought it was the only way to help someone else...


----------



## Augie March (Mar 6, 2010)

Thing is though, he died and was brought back to life by the man in black. I'm thinking a similar thing may have happened to Claire. Their death should have been the end, but since they were brought back, maybe they now owe a debt somewhat to him and end up taking the dark path.

As I've said, I like this season because the characters are all being made to take  their position on the chess board, either black or white, for the final battle. It has that epic kinda feel to it, which is cool. It'll be interesting to see on which side of the board some of the more ambigious characters like Ben, end up.


----------



## Santino (Mar 6, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> He wasn't doing that for his own good was he? He thought it was the only way to help someone else...



He always thinks he's doing things for the best, but he's very quick to be persuaded to start hurting people. Look how long he killed people on Ben's orders.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 6, 2010)

I've figured Lost out!!!!



Spoiler: this video helped me see





There really is no choice!  Choice is only an illusion, like pain, like death!!!  The guy that started the whole thing was _ALREADY_ covered with paint.  

IN FACT THEY ALL WERE!  We didn't catch it because we didn't know what it was all about.  It was never hidden from us.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Stigmata (Mar 7, 2010)

^nice

Sayid has the 'sickness', like Rousseau's bf did. He's not the free agent he thinks he is.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 7, 2010)

Augie March said:


> ...the kid Flocke and Sawyer saw in the jungle.
> 
> Maybe.



Hmm. I actually know who that is from being accidentally spoiled. I'm not saying any more, unless someone really wants to know.

Also, I know something about the David's mother situation, though I don't know who it is. 


 This message brought to you by Miss Caphat, vaguely spoiling your Lost experience since 2008.


----------



## mr_eko (Mar 8, 2010)

why don't you put it in spoiler tag?  isn't that what they are meant to be used for?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 8, 2010)

possibly cos this is the spoiler thread ?


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 8, 2010)

In that case...


MiB is Jack's father.  Jack and Kate are brother and sister.  So were Charlotte and Daniel.  Sawyer and Juliet were first cousins.   

What a mess.

It's good to know who you're related to before you go and get yourselves stranded on an island in the Pacific.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 8, 2010)

Nonsense sir


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 8, 2010)

I miss Juliet 

and that makes me sad.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 8, 2010)

mr_eko said:


> why don't you put it in spoiler tag?  isn't that what they are meant to be used for?



Ooh, are you going to hit me with your Jesus stick if I do it again, Mr. Eko?

Sorry, I would have used the spoiler code if I'd posted that from my pc, actually I don't think I would have cause I don't like actually spoiling people. People can pm me if they really want to know what I was talking about.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 9, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> I miss Juliet
> 
> and that makes me sad.



She always looks to me, like she's just sneaked a silent fart out.


----------



## Augie March (Mar 9, 2010)

Excellent. I've just read that dickless is going to be in this season.


----------



## al (Mar 9, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> I miss Juliet
> 
> and that makes me sad.




nope, thank fuck she's gone - she was annoying the shit out of me and turning Sawyer into a pathetic weepy mincer....

I can't help but think she'll turn up with that face later on in the series though...


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 9, 2010)

Structaural said:


> She always looks to me, like she's just sneaked a silent fart out.



Juliet DOES NOT fart.


----------



## Jenerys (Mar 9, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> I miss Juliet
> 
> and that makes me sad.



I wonder what her original nose looked like?


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 9, 2010)

The Island healed it


----------



## mr_eko (Mar 9, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Ooh, are you going to hit me with your Jesus stick if I do it again, Mr. Eko?
> 
> Sorry, I would have used the spoiler code if I'd posted that from my pc, actually I don't think I would have cause I don't like actually spoiling people. People can pm me if they really want to know what I was talking about.



hehe nah i was just curious about why don't you put the information about the kid in a spoiler tag.  Then people could just click that if they wanted to know rather than having to you a PM.


----------



## Augie March (Mar 9, 2010)

Augie March said:


> Excellent. I've just read that dickless is going to be in this season.



I just wish that some poster could've replied to this with: 'Is this true?'

Then I could've replied: 'Yes it is true. This man has no dick'.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 9, 2010)

Who or what is Wally Wick?


----------



## Structaural (Mar 10, 2010)

I really enjoyed that one, emotional.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 10, 2010)

Echoes of Sayid's episode there, once again we see that without Jacob meddling in their lives people end up making better choices. Is Jacob's plan worth all of this nonsense or is he the real wrong 'un after all? Even Ilana seems to have her doubts...

"I'll have you"

...there's not a lot I find genuinely moving on TV shows, but that line was up there 

Cliffhanger was a bit obvious though. Ben saying "the sea at our backs" was a dead giveaway.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 10, 2010)

mr_eko said:


> hehe nah i was just curious about why don't you put the information about the kid in a spoiler tag.  Then people could just click that if they wanted to know rather than having to you a PM.





I know but, sometimes you just go "oh boy a shiny button I think I'll click it" and then regret it later...I was trying to spare people...
Last call for people who want to know who the blond boy is.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 10, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> "I'll have you"
> 
> ...there's not a lot I find genuinely moving on TV shows, but that line was up there



Ben and Ilana, sittin' in a tree....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 10, 2010)

nooo put THAT in spoiler tags man , as that is a spoiler from a few eps time


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 10, 2010)

great episode tho , the end really felt like season 1 and the end ( even tho the periscope looked a bit plastic ) was cool.

alos Jack becoming a man of faith was interesting....


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 10, 2010)

> Searching for videos with keywords "Lost S06E07"


http://stagevu.com/search?for=Lost+S06E07&in=Videos

We up to eps 7 right ?


----------



## Structaural (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, just 10 left I think


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 10, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Ben and Ilana, sittin' in a tree....



TBH, I think Ben's cute.  I always have gone for teh evil dweebs.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol evil dweebs. Yeah, I think he's pretty cute too.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 10, 2010)

Ben's great. I bet the actor has a ball playing him.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 11, 2010)

Best actor in it I reckon, he made that episode.

Ben tribute:
http://darkufo.blogspot.com/2010/03/ben-linus.html


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 11, 2010)

When Grand Master Widmore gets on shore it's going to be kung fu city 70s style.  

Oh man it would be cool if they'd overdub the dialogue.  That's what I'd do if I was a writer.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow. What an ep. The next 10 are going to be great, I can feel it in my bones!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 12, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Ben's great. I bet the actor has a ball playing him.



But he really wanted to play Hurley


----------



## pboi (Mar 13, 2010)

the actorchoice playing Ben was a master stoke imo


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 13, 2010)

This video (Lost: In Memorium) always makes me cry!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 16, 2010)

I am so excited for Lost tonight! The first Tuesday in weeks where I'm not gonna be so tired that I'm struggling to stay awake for 9:00. Yay


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 16, 2010)

pfft , i have to wait until 7am to wastch it ( GMT )


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 16, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> I am so excited for Lost tonight! The first Tuesday in weeks where I'm not gonna be so tired that I'm struggling to stay awake for 9:00. Yay



I have to work tonight.  I'm running a pizza party for some frat jerk-offs.  So I'm going to miss it!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 16, 2010)

Do you actually watch it at 7 am though?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 16, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I have to work tonight.  I'm running a pizza party for some frat jerk-offs.  So I'm going to miss it!




 sad!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 16, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Do you actually watch it at 7 am though?



yes , earlier if i wake up at 6am


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 16, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> yes , earlier if i wake up at 6am



Odd. I can't imagine doing that, I think I'd wait and watch it at night.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 16, 2010)

Maybe  powerful romance will save the series


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 16, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Odd. I can't imagine doing that, I think I'd wait and watch it at night.




im an early riser , no not odd at all


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 17, 2010)

Omg! Boat happy Claire!


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 17, 2010)

What's boat happy Claire?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 17, 2010)

Boat Happy Claire was hysterical and smokey locke had to slap her!
(Do a search for "boat happy" on u75 if you still don't understand)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 17, 2010)

It was nice to watch at 7am but im not sure if i actually enjoyed the episode..


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 17, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Boat Happy Claire was hysterical and smokey locke had to slap her!
> (Do a search for "boat happy" on u75 if you still don't understand)



I did a search and I still don't understand.  This thread ranks 3rd. 

All I know about Claire at this point is that she managed to gain 5 pounds while roughing it in the jungle for the past 3 years.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 17, 2010)

DM, did you actually read the other threads? I think the one to read is called "freaked out" and you just have to read it, and you really should.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay I read freaked out.  All I saw was the term 'boat happy' used in conversation but not actually defined.  


Urbandictionary says this..



> "a hysterical condition that can arise from cramped conditions on a boat. this causes such a severe panic attack that it can put fellow passengers in danger. in these circumstances, it is legal for the captain to shoot and incapacitate the boat happy person to prevent further injuries and death."


----------



## Structaural (Mar 17, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> It was nice to watch at 7am but im not sure if i actually enjoyed the episode..



Nah, I just finished it, not a great episode, just setting the scene a bit I suppose. No real answers and a bit of a obvious episode (no really need for the slow pan to Widmore - we knew he was on the sub from last week), I'd already worked out Sawyer was a cop from the trailer. 

I hope the end isn't gonna be as crap as the 3rd Matrix film. 

More allusion to Flocke being Esua though (Rebecca, his mum conspired against him so that Jacob was blessed and he wasn't).


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 17, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Okay I read freaked out.  All I saw was the term 'boat happy' used in conversation but not actually defined.
> 
> 
> Urbandictionary says this..



Arrrrrggggh! *bangs head against desk*
Its an urban75 joke, you either didn't read the thread or.....*gives up*


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 17, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Nah, I just finished it, not a great episode, just setting the scene a bit I suppose. No real answers and a bit of a obvious episode (no really need for the slow pan to Widmore - we knew he was on the sub from last week), I'd already worked out Sawyer was a cop from the trailer.
> 
> I hope the end isn't gonna be as crap as the 3rd Matrix film.
> 
> More allusion to Flocke being Esua though (Rebecca, his mum conspired against him so that Jacob was blessed and he wasn't).



Flocke's not Esau, the show isn't called Lost Bible Studies! 

I actually liked the episode a lot. Probably because of Charlotte, she's one of my faves, and Liam, hinting at the return of Chahlie. Also because I was always in favor of the reset/alternate reality thing and its starting to make more sense IMO. I also like the Kate and Sawyer dynamic, 
 I guess all of my opinions are enough to get me banished off an island of Lost fans but hey, they're just my opinions. Makes sense that a lot of people hated it tho.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 17, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Arrrrrggggh! *bangs head against desk*
> Its an urban75 joke, you either didn't read the thread or.....*gives up*



I skimmed over that thread and nothing in it seemed funny at all.  "boat happy" didn't appear till the 4th page.  I imagine if somebody's going hysterical then they've probably got a good reason.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 17, 2010)

> Searching for videos with keywords "Lost S06E08"
> No videos were found.


 stagevu.com getting slack


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 17, 2010)

needs moar Ben


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 17, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> I skimmed over that thread and nothing in it seemed funny at all.  "boat happy" didn't appear till the 4th page.  I imagine if somebody's going hysterical then they've probably got a good reason.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 17, 2010)

Structaural said:


> I'd already worked out Sawyer was a cop from the trailer.



Squee!  Did he wear a _uniform_?  Please tell me they showed him in a uniform.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 17, 2010)

No uniform, but he shows off the goods a few times this episode.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 18, 2010)

Slightly meh episode, the alternate universe bits are becoming a bit formulaic now with the whole character flaw -> crisis resulting from same -> realisation -> redemption thing. 

Sawyer's back on top of his game in island-universe though, playing Widmore and Smokey for chumps. I kinda thought Widmore and Smokey would turn out to be on the same team but I guess they ain't...

...but then Smokey did kill off a load of Widmore's goons back in series 4 IIRC. Gods on crutches this show is complicated


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't get why Widmore wants to get rid of smokey? Is Widmore really 300 years old as well or something? More fucking questions than answers as it goes on!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 18, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> I don't get why Widmore wants to get rid of smokey? Is Widmore really 300 years old as well or something? More fucking questions than answers as it goes on!



He wants the island for his own nefarious ends no doubt. The presence of an all powerful smoke monster thingy probably puts a bit of a dent in his plans.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 18, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> He wants the island for his own nefarious ends no doubt. The presence of an all powerful smoke monster thingy probably puts a bit of a dent in his plans.



But Smokey wants to leave of his own addmision. Can't they just have a cup of tea and be gentlemen about it? 

Bur srsly, I don't think smokey's "leaving the island" is as simple as he puts it. I.E. not a case of just leaving but something else will happen as a result of that?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 18, 2010)

has anyone got a link to the newest one to stream online? It doesnt seem to be on stagevu...... and everywhere else asks me to fill in some shitty survey.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 18, 2010)

sim667 said:


> has anyone got a link to the newest one to stream online? It doesnt seem to be on stagevu...... and everywhere else asks me to fill in some shitty survey.



www.ninjavideo.net


you have to install a divx applet but i watched it on there yesterday morning


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 18, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> But Smokey wants to leave of his own addmision. Can't they just have a cup of tea and be gentlemen about it?
> 
> Bur srsly, I don't think smokey's "leaving the island" is as simple as he puts it. I.E. not a case of just leaving but something else will happen as a result of that?



Maybe leaving requires the destruction of the whole island. Maybe the sunken island in the alternate universe is what happens if Smokey leaves. The alternate universe seems to be one with no interference from Jacob, so maybe in that world Jacob was killed off long ago and Smokey successfully escaped already...


----------



## sim667 (Mar 18, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> www.ninjavideo.net
> 
> 
> you have to install a divx applet but i watched it on there yesterday morning



cheers,

im on a work computer, so hoope i can get it to work.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 18, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> Maybe leaving requires the destruction of the whole island. Maybe the sunken island in the alternate universe is what happens if Smokey leaves. The alternate universe seems to be one with no interference from Jacob, so maybe in that world Jacob was killed off long ago and Smokey successfully escaped already...



Good point!


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 18, 2010)

Jacob and the smoke monster are the same person!!!!!


That's why we haven't heard MiB's name yet.

The only way Claire and Aaron figure into the "crazy mother" story the smoke monster was talking about is that the smoke monster and Jacob have a similar past.  There is a bad Aaron (not reared by Claire) and a good Aaron (reared by Claire) but they exist in two different timelines.  On the island we see the bad Jacob stuck with good Jacob.  It's Yin Yang only the dark half sees no value in the light half and wants to get back to his own timeline.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 18, 2010)

Interesting. Maybe in the end the 2 timelines will meld and people will be as they are off the island but with all their memories of the island? that's not exactly a theory of mine, just what I would imagine if your theory ends up being true.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 18, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Jacob and the smoke monster are the same person!!!!!
> 
> 
> That's why we haven't heard MiB's name yet.
> ...



I'm gonna go out on a limb and say: bollocks

It's like the Matrix all over again- the fan theories are inevitably going to be more interesting than what the writers finally come up with.


----------



## Jenerys (Mar 18, 2010)

It's Richard Alpert's story next week


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 18, 2010)

LilJen said:


> It's Richard Alpert's story next week



About time too


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 19, 2010)

off topic



ruffneck23 said:


> www.ninjavideo.net
> 
> you have to install a divx applet but i watched it on there yesterday morning



I get this from ninjavido site / Lost 6x08 Recon (HD 720p) 

File]:[url#http://capitanosch7.org/cgi-bin/klp[/url]
Malware Name: JSrontexi-AC [Trj]
Malware type: Trojan Horse

edit url so not work


----------



## Structaural (Mar 19, 2010)

Trailer for next weeks Alpert centric eppy, it's going to be great I reckon after this weeks meh:



DM, I've heard that theory too, be a bit fight club if that's the case. My favourite out there, woohoo, theory is that the smoke monster is a Faraday hybrid (created by the Incident warping the foetus in Eloise's womb) 'cause he's a 'son of a bitch'   (I just noticed Breaking Bad is back in 2 days, where's that thread?)


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 19, 2010)

I knew I probably wasn't the first to think the smoke monster and Jacob were the same person.  I hadn't seen it anywhere.   

There's got to be a zinger and there's got to be something with MiB's name being  secret. 


Back when Richard was badass I wanted to learn about his past but now it seems like serious yawnage.  Unless it tells us more about Jacob.  It's probably too early to expect more info on the island.  I suspect that will be last.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 19, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> off topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats strange , never happened to me....


----------



## Structaural (Mar 19, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> I knew I probably wasn't the first to think the smoke monster and Jacob were the same person.  I hadn't seen it anywhere.
> 
> There's got to be a zinger and there's got to be something with MiB's name being  secret.
> 
> ...



I'm hoping for many flashbacks to the 1800s, backstories on Magnus etc, and how the Black Rock ended up where it did. I doubt I'll get all of them though...

Interesting that every ship/plane that ended up taking people to the island had someone in 'chains' (Alpert, Kate and Sayid)


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 19, 2010)

Spoiler: This is in the future right? :o



Sawyer & Miles as cops. Sawyer as a cop what a lot of shit


----------



## yardbird (Mar 20, 2010)

Please Notice:
In episode #7, Ben changes dad's oxygen bottle.
In and out of the cupboard - with ONE hand


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 21, 2010)

What happened to the good music on Lost? 

like this


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 24, 2010)

what a great episode , Richards story finally told and answers galore 


depending on who you believe....


----------



## Structaural (Mar 24, 2010)

That was excellent, baptism, communion, immortality, hell, the devil, they are layering up the biblical stuff, well Ricardo was a Catholic.
Tenerife also the site of the worst plane crash...
Really good episode.

Man, spoilt for tv at the mo, Lost, Breaking Bad, The Pacific and getting through Generation Kill, Mad Men and BSG- just finished Deadwood, there's loads of them actors in Lost.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 24, 2010)

nothing on stagevu.com again  Yet


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 24, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> It's like the Matrix all over again- the fan theories are inevitably going to be more interesting than what the writers finally come up with.



I had a dump this morning that was better than both matrix sequels put together. 
How they could fuck up so badly beggars belief and devalues the original. It will massively kill the whole lost legacy if the screw it up.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 24, 2010)

Can't find anywhere to stream the current ep!


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 24, 2010)

Found it- bit of a corker. I liked that Hurley got to do something important.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 24, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Found it- bit of a corker. I liked that Hurley got to do something important.



My money is on Hurley being the new Jacob.

That, or at the end they'll have a revolving series of Jacobs as each of the 6 end up dead.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 24, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Found it- bit of a corker. I liked that Hurley got to do something important.



A "corker" eh? Was that a pun?  

Great episode.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 24, 2010)

A minor interesting detail that suggests that perhaps the writers DO plan ahead after all- according to the original casting notes Richard was supposed to be played by a black actor. Which makes a lot more sense if he's supposed to be a former slave.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 24, 2010)

That was the best episode since season 2.

Maybe Jacob is the good guy - and maybe there are good guys and bad guys.

Awesome acting job by Nestor Carbonell.


----------



## FoxyRed (Mar 25, 2010)

If Sawyer was a Policeman and working with the Korean geezer before he went on the Island.... how come they didnt recoginise eachother on the island?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 25, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> If Sawyer was a Policeman and working with the Korean geezer before he went on the Island.... how come they didnt recoginise eachother on the island?




It's an alternate timeline, the plane did not crash.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> If Sawyer was a Policeman and working with the Korean geezer before he went on the Island.... how come they didnt recoginise eachother on the island?




have you been watching the same show as everybody else ?

if so you would know


----------



## FoxyRed (Mar 25, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> It's an alternate timeline, the plane did not crash.



I know that. But Sawyer would have been a Cop BEFORE he even went on the flight that crashed, but seeing as the flight crash didnt happen he went  back to his job after the trip...and his partner/boss whatever was the Korean Guy. he would have been his partner/boss whatever before.
So they would have known eachother.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 25, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> I know that. But Sawyer would have been a Cop BEFORE he even went on the flight that crashed, but seeing as the flight crash didnt happen he went  back to his job after the trip...and his partner/boss whatever was the Korean Guy. he would have been his partner/boss whatever before.
> So they would have known eachother.



Yeah but we have no idea what is causing the alternate time line so of course it seems normal to them. In the Island timeline they had never met each other before.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 25, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> I know that. But Sawyer would have been a Cop BEFORE he even went on the flight that crashed, but seeing as the flight crash didnt happen he went  back to his job after the trip...and his partner/boss whatever was the Korean Guy. he would have been his partner/boss whatever before.
> So they would have known eachother.



He's a criminal in the 'normal' timeline, just as Jack doesn't have a son, Hurley is unlucky and Miles is a rip-off merchant and the island isn't under water.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 25, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> I know that. But Sawyer would have been a Cop BEFORE he even went on the flight that crashed, but seeing as the flight crash didnt happen he went  back to his job after the trip...and his partner/boss whatever was the Korean Guy. he would have been his partner/boss whatever before.
> So they would have known eachother.



 First of all, the "korean guy" is Miles....
As far as your question I had to read yr post 6 times to understand what you're asking. Ok
The alternate reality/sideways flashes are what the losties' lives would have been like if Jacob had never touched them, and the island didn't have the same power,  NOT what would have happened if the plane never crashed. The plane not crashing is a result of that, not the cause of the new timeline.
Therefore they all have different lives in the alternate reality. Jacob never touched Sawyer and gave him the pen (which he wrote his "dear mr. Sawyer" letter with) so he never became a con man, and instead he became a cop. 
Imo if you can't remember that Sawyer was the farthest thing from a cop before the original plane crash, I suggest starting over from the beginning.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 25, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> The alternate reality/sideways flashes are what the losties' lives would have been like if Jacob had never touched them, and the island didn't have the same power,  NOT what would have happened if the plane never crashed. The plane not crashing is a result of that, not the cause of the new timeline.



I'm not so certain that the alt realities hinge on Jacob.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, they hinge on whatever happened in the series 5 finale, to be more clear. The bomb detonating. In any case, something happened to change history, and it wasn't just the plane not crashing.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 25, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Well, they hinge on whatever happened in the series 5 finale, to be more clear. The bomb detonating. In any case, something happened to change history, and it wasn't just the plane not crashing.



The bomb exploded in the 1970 island timeline, so things would have diverged from that point onward.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 25, 2010)

Right. But it seems like the Losties lives went on different paths because of Jacob not choosing them to come to the island in the alternate timeline.


----------



## FoxyRed (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for explaining it to me


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 25, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Right. But it seems like the Losties lives went on different paths because of Jacob not choosing them to come to the island in the laternate timeline.



One thing the writers have said is that they want us to note the actors are basically the same in the alt timeline as in the original timeline.  Sawyer still can't get over Sawyer, Kate is still trash, Jack is still fixing things....  Does handing young Sawyer a pen so he can write a letter make him want revenge or was revenge already in his mind letter or not?  

Maybe the writers do want it to be Jacob.  I don't know.  There's something about it that doesn't seem right to me. What happened to Jacob in the alt timeline?  If these people are candidates then why didn't he act on that and visit them in alt timeline past?  This suggests Jacob wasn't there or these people aren't candidates and that possibly means the alt timeline didn't start with the bomb. 


Whatever the case is with that at least mirror matter still holds.  It will either be explained or shot down in show 14 when Jacob and Mib's history is revealed.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 25, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Sawyer still can't get over Sawyer, Kate is still trash, Jack is still fixing things....  Does handing young Sawyer a pen so he can write a letter make him want revenge or was revenge already in his mind letter or not?



I'm not at all shocked by the concept of Sawyer being a cop.  I used to work in a cop shop and most of the guys there could have easily gone the other way.  A few of them used being a cop as an excuse for doing whatever the hell they wanted to do.  It doesn't automatically make you a good guy (or a bad guy, for that matter).


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh, so you're taking his side now, Yuwipi?  I feel betrayed.

Anyway, I think you guys are overthinking it. Its been pretty much spelled out that Jacob, by "touching" the Losties, set them on their course to the island. Its what Jacob does. 
At this point, I don't think there's going to be a more complicated answer to why they didn't end up on the island in the alternate timeline.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 25, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Oh, so you're taking his side now, Yuwipi?  I feel betrayed.
> 
> Anyway, I think you guys are overthinking it. Its been pretty much spelled out that Jacob, by "touching" the Losties, set them on their course to the island. Its what Jacob does.
> At this point, I don't think there's going to be a more complicated answer to why they didn't end up on the island in the alternate timeline.



No, I wouldn't take _HIS_ side!  This is Dilute were talking about.  I just wasn't shocked that Sawyer could be a cop.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 25, 2010)

Phew!


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 25, 2010)

Sides?  

It may well be the case that I'm not right.  But deep down in your heart you want me to be right.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2010)

Spoiler: title of the final epsiode



The End



he he


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 25, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> Spoiler: title of the final epsiode
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's hardly likely.  They're making _way_ too much money for that.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 27, 2010)

Somebody's got an interesting theory whether it's right or not.  

Curing MiB.

http://forum.lostpedia.com/my-theory-jacob-mib-conflict-t52650.html


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Somebody's got an interesting theory whether it's right or not.
> 
> Curing MiB.
> 
> http://forum.lostpedia.com/my-theory-jacob-mib-conflict-t52650.html



I like that. 

It's weird how the characters we've been following all this time have suddenly become bit part players in the big fight between a dead guy and a cloud of smoke. For there to be any point to the last five seasons the losties have to be the key to the show's resolution somehow, hence Jacob refusing to tell Jack or anyone else what they have to do.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 31, 2010)

Fell behind on my viewing and watched the latest 3 episodes in one go last night.

That last episode was breathtaking stuff, almost a near monologue from Nestor Carbonell and he pulled it off brilliantly.

A little concerned about the whole Good v Evil thing being built up though, I hope that's just misdirection.

Also, was it just me, or were there several out-and-out homages / allusions to Buffy episodes in this episode (specifically Becoming, I Only Have Eyes For You and the whole Evil infecting & corrupting mankind if it is allowed to escape from 'Hell' as a result of the guardian being removed)?


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 31, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> A little concerned about the whole Good v Evil thing being built up though, I hope that's just misdirection.
> 
> Also, was it just me, or were there several out-and-out homages / allusions to Buffy episodes in this episode (specifically Becoming, I Only Have Eyes For You and the whole Evil infecting & corrupting mankind if it is allowed to escape from 'Hell' as a result of the guardian being removed)?



Concerned about a vanilla ending?

I don't know the first thing about Buffy.  


What can Desmond do?  He's special we know that, but what can he do besides toggle between realities?  There's some things in this last episode that have me confused.  Whats the deal with Sun not speaking english?


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 31, 2010)

What can Desmond do: he can push the button.
Whats the deal with Sun not speaking english? : she hit her head so now she can't talk Ben asked who did this not how did this happen. Sun just said Lock so Ben think Lock hit Sun over the head.

I remember when I use to watch the episode more then once, but now they a bit dull.

8 more to go


----------



## Structaural (Mar 31, 2010)

I enjoyed that episode, not much could come close to last weeks, but I liked it. I think they get better on 2nd viewing. 

Here's a good few pages on the duality and red themes in the show:

http://www.thingsinoticed.com/vozzeks-book-sample-chapter.pdf


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 31, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> What can Desmond do: he can push the button.
> Whats the deal with Sun not speaking english? : she hit her head so now she can't talk Ben asked who did this not how did this happen. Sun just said Lock so Ben think Lock hit Sun over the head.



Desmond can do anything! 

Well, he can see flashes of the future anyway. 


Last night's episode was very odd...so many odd things. Did someone call Jin Jacob or was I just imagining things? Also why did Ilana look at Richard like she was swooning?
Oh, also I love the comments (on other sites) about Sun being stacked, when that was clearly a body double, lol.

I think her speaking Korean is either evidence of the 2 realities merging, or they are just trying to make us think that is what's happening to throw us off track.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 31, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> I think her speaking Korean is either evidence of the 2 realities merging,



I've thought they were going to do that since Juliet saying 'it worked'.  

I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 31, 2010)

Yep, could very well be the case.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 1, 2010)

Actually I need to word that differently.  I was thinking more that they'd communicate between the separate realities meaning there would be info going between them.  But maybe they might merge physically.  Jack's scratches on the plane were hard to explain except by some kind of connection between the two realities.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 1, 2010)

Desmond's immune from fate, Faraday said he was the only one who could change the future. Everyone else's path is preordained, hence their inability to change the past.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 1, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Oh, also I love the comments (on other sites) about Sun being stacked, when that was clearly a body double, lol.



No wai!

Who's got the bigger boobs, Sun or Locke?

'The Package' - Desmond's porn name


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 1, 2010)

Structaural said:


> 'The Package' - Desmond's porn name



Nice!  or Jin's?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 1, 2010)

Ohhhh it's getting exciting. 7 more to go and then FIN.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 5, 2010)

I just had a thought: maybe Des is gonna be from sideways flash world, and will have no idea what's going on?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 6, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> I just had a thought: maybe Des is gonna be from sideways flash world, and will have no idea what's going on?



Something is up with Desmond that's for sure.  They did that disappearing thing on the plane for a reason even if he didn't disappear and it was only a message for us.  It looks like the writers are playing everything straight so far which is a disappointment. 

If MiB loses it had better be because he was defeated flat out and not by someone on his side defecting at the last second.  

Oddest line from last show was Sayid talking about how he didn't feel emotion or whatever.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 6, 2010)

i have a feeling that Des will end up pushing the button again and this will keep MIB trapped


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 6, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Something is up with Desmond that's for sure.  They did that disappearing thing on the plane for a reason even if he didn't disappear and it was only a message for us.  It looks like the writers are playing everything straight so far which is a disappointment.
> 
> If MiB loses it had better be because he was defeated flat out and not by someone on his side defecting at the last second.
> 
> Oddest line from last show was Sayid talking about how he didn't feel emotion or whatever.




re: Desmond, good call

re: the writers, I actually think they are doing exactly what they should, people are whining about not getting answers this season, and the writers are actually giving them, but in their typical style of leaving the answers open to debate and suspicion so as not to bore us. 

re: Sayid, I think that was another straightforward one. It was just meant to be an account from a character we "trust" as to what it feels like to go through the "change".


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 6, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> i have a feeling that Des will end up pushing the button again and this will keep MIB trapped




Isn't the button gone?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 6, 2010)

it is for now but this is lost we are talking about


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 6, 2010)

We've got to see Desmond's story and Penny's wtf story.  I'm sure kidnapping Desmond didn't set well with her.

I've got a lot of faith in Widmore.  I think he's going to be a bad mofo.  The only person that would worry me on MiB's side is Sayid.  Of course the smoke monster himself is the baddest thing on the island (and I believe the awesomest monster ever imagined). 

Interesting thing, a long time ago people were talking about how the second island was significant for being separate from the main one and now we see that it is as far as the smoke monster is concerned.  Am I the only one that likes the smoke monster?  I sort of feel sorry for him.  If I could be the smoke monster I'd totally camp out in washington dc and I would pwn pwn pwn.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 6, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> I think her speaking Korean is either evidence of the 2 realities merging, or they are just trying to make us think that is what's happening to throw us off track.



If the two realities merge it could be that Jabob and MIB will merge as well.  In some religious circles there is a thought that God and the Devil are two split apart halves of the same being.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Am I the only one that likes the smoke monster?  I sort of feel sorry for him.



I too like the smoke monster. He's got some classic bad guy dialogue going on and making him into Locke was a masterstroke IMO.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 6, 2010)

I like him but I don't _like him_ like him. 

It's been pointed out by some that he doesn't kill people for being inherently bad, rather he scans them, finds what he can use to exploit and manipulate them, and kills them when it's not working for him anymore.
As in the case of Eko...he manifested as Yemi, but found that was not having the desired effect, so he killed him (Eko)


----------



## Sunray (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out what the MiB did to get the ability to kill Jacob.

Who was sitting in the rocking chair the 1st time that Ben supposedly introduced Lock to Jacob,  If I remember, there was a circle of dust around that hut.  Was it broken?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 7, 2010)

Sunray said:


> Was it broken?



I'm getting to where I can't remember.  I thought it was broken, broken before Ilana saw it.  Somebody help me.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 7, 2010)

yes, you are correct


I suggest Lostpedia if you are trying to remember something


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 7, 2010)

Whoa! Now That was an Episode!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2010)

and a button was mentioned !!! ( admittedly not the one i was thinking ) 

Things are starting to come together!!

the thing with charlie in the car was quite mental..

The only thing i found strange was Des' reaction to Sayid at the end....

but all in all a good ep!!!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, I thought that what you said was going to happen was happening in the beginning of the show....I thought they were building a new (Swan station?) complete with a button for Des to push!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2010)

Im still not convinced that that isnt going to happen ( and i havent read any spoilers..... )


----------



## Structaural (Apr 7, 2010)

Ooh that was a good one, not many revelations, just a good bit of drama. Good to see Charlie and mumbling Dan.

I think Desmond went with Sayid because he trusts him more, he's got no reason to trust Widmore - who just almost incinerated him. He doesn't know Sayid has gone over to the dark side. Uh oh. 
Also he's all 'whatever happens, happens, man'.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm wondering what good will it be once Desmond does meet everybody on the manifest.  Are they going to hold hands? 

Both Charlie and Daniel are dead in the original reality so what do they get out of any choice that might be made unless there is a pre-swan reset button?  If Desmond has to make a sacrifice it's probably going to be that he has to give up Penny or has to be a button pusher pre-Oceanic crash.

Now I'm really interested in just who these elites are, Eloise, Widmore, Ilana...  Why do they know more than anybody else?  Are they allowed to see the script and learn everybody else's part?


----------



## Structaural (Apr 7, 2010)

It is strange, we still don't know how Eloise got off the island - so maybe she also had a Desmond type thing happen. I dunno, all will become clear I guess (through a glass darkly though).

Anyone think that Eloise charity ball will have all the 06 in attendance somehow...

Next week's is a Hurley centric episode and then we've got a week off.


----------



## FoxyRed (Apr 7, 2010)

Lost is really starting to loose its appeals. Thank god it is nearly over..... 

Can anyone imagine having to go back and watch it all over again? I would rather slit my wrists.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 7, 2010)

It's not for you. It's not much fun for the cursory viewer.

Depending on the ending, I'll either watch it all over again or never ever have anything to do with it...


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 7, 2010)

A Hurley centric episode at this point had better be good.  

Hopefully it'll be like the Dave episode.


----------



## pboi (Apr 7, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Lost is really starting to loose its appeals. Thank god it is nearly over.....
> 
> Can anyone imagine having to go back and watch it all over again? I* would rather slit my wrists.*



please


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2010)

beat me to it


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 7, 2010)

That was rather dramatic.  What appeals did lost have before that it doesn't have now?


----------



## pboi (Apr 7, 2010)

nah foxy is never dramatic 

foxy isnt even real!


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 7, 2010)

Hope they don't start using the N word in these last episodes.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 7, 2010)

So what happened with the Polar Bears?


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 7, 2010)

Desmond episode delivers, as usual.

I interpreted his look to Sayid at the end differently, I assumed he knew something Sayid didn't and it suited him to follow (not that he had that much choice mind).

One thing that's been apparent since he started 'flashing', he'll be the key player when it comes to the end I reckon.

And I'm still not sure whether to root for Widmore or not, I can see him and Ben being forced together, which should make for some truly excellent scenes / dialogue.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 7, 2010)

I trust Widmore more than I'm willing to believe Jacob is the good guy.  Right now he appears to be but something is too straightforward about all this.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 7, 2010)

GOd I love Lost. Confusing (although pieces are fitting now...kinda...) and fabulous 

I've no idea who to trust at moment. Jacob is hot though....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> I trust Widmore more than I'm willing to believe Jacob is the good guy.  Right now he appears to be but something is too straightforward about all this.



He _did_ try and kill everone on the island


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 7, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> He _did_ try and kill everone on the island



We all have our reasons for doing things.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 8, 2010)

So far only people who die on the island can see the cross over in the alternate reality? Poor Desmond?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2010)

I think they will all be able to soon enough, there is definitely something about mirros and thier reflections that is starting to twig a bit with them and will do more once Des has shown them what he is about to show them..

did you also notice the painting in alt widmores office ?

The scales


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 8, 2010)

That was one of the best eps for a long time. Just goes to show it should have been a 4 season show rather than 6.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> That was one of the best eps for a long time. Just goes to show it should have been a 4 season show rather than 6.



well dunno about 4 but 5 for def , they should have done away with most of s3 , but saying that werent the first 3 seasons something like 23 eps?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 8, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think they will all be able to soon enough, there is definitely something about mirros and thier reflections that is starting to twig a bit with them and will do more once Des has shown them what he is about to show them..
> 
> did you also notice the painting in alt widmores office ?
> 
> The scales



Yes.  I'm always looking. 

I think it more or less confirms alt Widmore is a Jacobite.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 8, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> He _did_ try and kill everone on the island



Though that was only according to Ben, that truthful fellow.

It was Widmore's team that disabled the gas at the Orchid and really Keamy only seemed to be after Ben. Killing Alex was fucked up, but for some reason or another Widmore wanted her dead from when she was a baby. I still don't trust Widmore though...

Interesting to me is how much knowledge Widmore and Eloise seem to have - they were once leaders of the Others, maybe they were privy to more information than Ben, who was never a 'proper' leader (and it seems took more guidance from the MiB than Jacob) and so was kept in the dark.

It seems Eloise is quite invested in the Alt timeline - probably because her son is alive and well in it.

I think Desmond's sacrifice will be similar to Dogen's - save your wife and child but never see them again. That'll probably go for a few of our Losties.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 8, 2010)

Btw,  mirror matter is still holding up nicely for any doubters out there.  



> Thus this dark island connects the two sides of the universe and is a place of epic duality. Mimicking the ebb and flow of yin and yang, dominance over the island continuously shifts between light, faith-based (see Manichaeism), and dark, science-based, factions. When one side becomes too dominant, its power wanes and the other gains strength. Furthermore, the conflict incorporates a yin-yang-like struggle between the personification of light/life (Jacob) and the personification of darkness/death ("Esau"). As they can't exist without each other, for the conflict to end, both sides must perish or the sides must merge.
> 
> The light side faction is headed by someone who is born on Earth, moves to the island, and loses his or her father; and the dark side is led by someone who is born on the island and moves to Earth (e.g., Hanso, Aaron). These representatives are symbolic of the dots in the yin-yang. There also seems to be a supernatural force that ensures the balance between factions. That force achieves its ends by communicating through ghosts and ensuring the movement of certain people, like Aaron, back and forth. It's probably meaningful that 815, the US Army, Juliet [thanks Christine], and possibly Desmond, may have all arrived on an equinox, when light and dark are most balanced. http://mirrormattermoon.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2009-12-06T12:07:00-05:00&max-results=1



I'm not sure what to think about this supernatural force.  If it exists could this be where the whispers come from?  I'm one that believes Boone was one of the whisperers, judging from the transcripts.  So if you die on the island it's possible to become one of the agents of the supernatural force unless you're infected by the dark?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 9, 2010)

Not reading above because I'm watching Desmond's episode on telly now, but all I can say is bloody hell! Best episode I've seen in a very, very long time. Utterly superb.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 9, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Btw,  mirror matter is still holding up nicely for any doubters out there.
> 
> 
> 
> > *The light side faction is headed by someone who is born on Earth, moves  to the island, and loses his or her father;* and the dark side is led by  someone who is born on the island and moves to Earth (e.g., Hanso,  Aaron).



Or, Sun and Jin's daughter. Who does the surname Kwan in the cave belong to? Neither of them, but their daughter.

So, it's Aaron and the Kwan girl.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2010)

I thought the Kwan girl was born off the island.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah this is why I think if Desmond gets killed then his son is a candidate.  Interesting all the children are roughly the same age.  Aaron is in the running for dark leader. 

So who was warning Kate (in Claire ghost form) to not bring Aaron to the island?  Knee-jerk would say MiB but what if there is a 3rd supernatural overseeing power?  I'm not completely sold on this supernatural lord of the universe yet.  But if something like that doesn't exist then what is ensuring balance?  The show at face value suggests Jacob believes in this balance and maintains it.  But then why is this setup uneven unless the island isn't supposed to be where it's at?  Maybe the island isn't supposed to be in the light universe, here on earth.

According to this little side-theory isn't Jack the only real candidate?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 11, 2010)

I think it's still up in the air whether  Kate and Jack were being told not to bring Aaron back to the island or not to bring Locke back to the island, as the writers were intentionally vague IIrc.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 11, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> I think it's still up in the air whether  Kate and Jack were being told not to bring Aaron back to the island or not to bring Locke back to the island, as the writers were intentionally vague IIrc.



I thought that was before Locke had been killed by Ben.  And then take into account how the psychic in Australia freaked out about who was going to raise Aaron.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 11, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought the Kwan girl was born off the island.



Yeah, that's the point. Their daughter was born off the island, Aaron was born on it. 

The one born on it represents the 'dark', and the one born off represents the 'light', and that's the one who will take Jacob's place, i.e. is a candidate. Kwan is one of the names in the cave of candidates, and every now and again it's asked whether it means Jin or Sun. I don't think it's either of them, it's their daughter.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 11, 2010)

Although, saying that, MiB seems to only be able to inhabit people who died off the island and were brought to it subsequently, so it may not be Aaron in that case. Jacob, well perhaps he will 'inhabit' someone who was born off the island ... oh I don't bloody know!

There's certainly a Jacob = life, MiB = death thing going on.

I find that stuff on mirror matter incredibly compelling.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 11, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> I thought that was before Locke had been killed by Ben.  And then take into account how the psychic in Australia freaked out about who was going to raise Aaron.




http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Timeline:2005_and_beyond

it was later the same day Locke was killed by Ben. Claire said "don't bring him back, Kate" she never said Aaron. Hurley had already given Charlie's message to Jack "You're not supposed to raise him" 

So, it still could mean either thing...(raise him could mean raise Locke from the dead, which is basically what happened)
the thing with the psychic could be a different thing...all I'm saying is again it's vague on purpose. 

Though if MIB is the one manifesting as different people off island, I don't know why he wouldn't have wanted Locke to come back, it would be exactly what he wanted, right?


----------



## Structaural (Apr 11, 2010)

I think it's unlikely that MiB appeared off island as he needs a boat just to get to hydra island.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 11, 2010)

right but then who is manifesting off the island? Jacob usually appears as himself.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 11, 2010)

so far we've seen dead Claire, Charlie, Ana Lucia, and Christian off island just to name the ones I remember. Who/what is doing that?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 11, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> right but then who is manifesting off the island? Jacob usually appears as himself.



This helps argue for a supernatural force that presides over the whole yinyang of the universe.  I'm sure I'm not the first one to ask where these powers that Jacob and MiB have came from if they used to be ordinary humans.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 11, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> so far we've seen dead Claire, Charlie, Ana Lucia, and Christian off island just to name the ones I remember. Who/what is doing that?



I think, at least in the case of Ana Lucia and Charlie, that those were the actual ghosts of the people concerned. Anyone can see Jacob's/MiB's apparitions, but only Hurley can see genuine returning spirits (although Miles can hear them).


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 12, 2010)

In season one jack saw his dad a few times if i recall?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 12, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> In season one jack saw his dad a few times if i recall?



So I guess that was the smoke leading Jack for whatever reason (I can't remember). His coffin was on the plane so his dead body did come to the island.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 12, 2010)

There seems to be some suggestion that Christian is a separate entity from MiB, Claire talks about her dad and 'her friend' (MiB), not sure if he's a 3rd entity or better at ghost manifestation or is sometimes MiB (or Jacob). We'll find out soon enough...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 12, 2010)

i totally forgot about Christian 

but with a name like Christian Shepherd its got to have some relevence ?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 12, 2010)

In the "So It Begins" missing pieces minisode Christian was up and about as soon as the plane crashed to the ground, white shoes and all.  If this gives any clue...   It could be a 3rd supernatural entity.  I don't think it was Jacob.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Structaural (Apr 14, 2010)

Whoa, dude, that was awesome (latest episode).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2010)

I thoroughly enjoyed that , nice to see Michael ( although the answers to the whispers wasnt the most eath shattering)

Libby was lovely and lots of BOOM!!!!

I reckon Des mashed up locke to either , get him to a near death state ( most likely imo )to then start remembering or to be operated on by Jack to see if that triggers the memories.


I think it would be excellent if off island locke started walking again as a result of all this

And poor old Des down the well


----------



## Structaural (Apr 14, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed that , nice to see Michael ( although the answers to the whispers wasnt the most eath shattering)
> 
> Libby was lovely and lots of BOOM!!!!
> 
> ...



Hopefully Des will hit the pocket and shift or something. Or he's dead and that was his sacrifice, but he knows his mission in the Alt.

How much boom? I just knew that was coming with I, I was watching between my fingers, the way she was slamming bottles in that bag... ouch

Yeah there's a good chance Locke will end up in Jack's care, I was not expecting that though, jeesh. He did a Charlie on him. Well Locke didn't love anyone in the normal timeline and he's with his soulmate in the Alt so desperate measures were needed I guess (and maybe some bleed-through of remembering Locke throwing him down a well).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2010)

Structaural said:


> How much boom?




Hurley's BOOM 



Structaural said:


> I just knew that was coming with I, I was watching between my fingers, the way she was slamming bottles in that bag... ouch



I thought it might happen but it actual shocked me , much like Artz boom in S1


----------



## Structaural (Apr 14, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> Hurley's BOOM
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it might happen but it actual shocked me , much like Artz boom in S1



It was a big one for her though, damn (just as she said  'the mib is evil!', boom! - maybe that was his first chance to kill her).



Spoiler: Next weeks promos


----------



## Structaural (Apr 14, 2010)

That music at the end was from Willy Wonkas Chocolate Factory (hmm golden ticket candidates, one chosen to replace Willy at the end, Charlie who turned out to be incorruptible). lol


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 14, 2010)

> Structaural


 2nd link looks like shutter island * plays again


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 14, 2010)

That was very cool. I can't wait to watch this season over again. It's getting very good!


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 14, 2010)

Haven't read the above, only watched the first 10 mins, but - Michael!


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 14, 2010)

Notice Hurley said "alternate universe" and not simply alternate reality. 

In the mental institution the chalk drawing of the island had the sun on its left side which is the way it should be in the original reality.  The light has been on the right side in the alt universe before.

Aren't there supposed to be a lot of deaths from here on out?  That's what I think I remember reading.

Funny how all this mirror matter theory is finding its way into people theories lately when for so long it's been ignored.  I have a bro-inlaw that thinks it's bunk but refuses to read it.


Yeah it's good seeing Michael.  Hopefully we'll see Locke, the real Locke.

And the whispers are the dead but what does that mean?  The transcripts have it right - Boone was a whisperer.  It really looks as if there is a 3rd power involved.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 15, 2010)

The book Hurley found in Ilana's stuff was 'Notes From Underground' by Dostoyevsky unless my Russian fails me...


----------



## Structaural (Apr 15, 2010)

Here's a reasonably interesting riff on the existential themes in tuesday's show:
http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20313460_20360924,00.html


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry Des, it looks like my theory about you dieing was correct. Does this mean Hurley is for the chop too? Mind you the kiss recollection might be different and so might Desmond because of his powers. He is obviously connected to both realities. What will Locke remember? or will he be linked to the smoke monster now? Won't locks ghost now be on the island or do you have to die there?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 15, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Here's a reasonably interesting riff on the existential themes in tuesday's show:
> http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20313460_20360924,00.html



This is the best part of that article.




> Okay, fine. What's your ''genius'' theory for why Sideways Desmond ran down Sideways Locke?
> 
> Again, another scene that left me chilled and baffled, which made me dig it even more. I think we have to wonder if Sideways Desmond is now fully self-aware with all of his Island memories, past, present and future. I don't think Desmond ran down Sideways Locke for revenge. I think it's possible that Desmond tried to kill Sideways Locke to prevent Fake Locke from migrating into Sideways Locke's body, but that strikes me as cruel that Desmond would basically murder an innocent man just to prevent his future corruption. So I'm thinking the most likely scenario for a hero like Desmond is this: I think Fake Locke has been inside Sideways Locke all along, and Desmond tried to kill him to force Fake Locke back into the Island world.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 15, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> This is the best part of that article.



Nah, like I said above. I think Desmond is now fully aware of everything (hence super calm) and was giving Locke a near death experience or at least a fear of death jolt to get the other realities memories. Maybe he will get the other Lockes memories, maybe he will get a mixture of that and the smoke guy.

He looked like he had suddenly realized something at the end.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 15, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> *Sorry Des, it looks like my theory about you dieing was correct.* Does this mean Hurley is for the chop too? Mind you the kiss recollection might be different and so might Desmond because of his powers. He is obviously connected to both realities. What will Locke remember? or will he be linked to the smoke monster now? Won't locks ghost now be on the island or do you have to die there?



I refuse to believe Desmond is dead, he knew something Flocke didn't when he was standing by the well, they wouldn't just 'off' him that unceremoniously (even if there is an awesome Desmond in the alt-reality).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 15, 2010)

Well I guess there is some sort of electro magnetic energy down there, maybe Des can do something with that or is affected by it.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 15, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well I guess there is some sort of electro magnetic energy down there, maybe Des can do something with that or is affected by it.



Yeah, I reckon the electromagnetism will slow his fall and eventually propel him back upwards like a rubber band, and he'll superman his way out


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 15, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> I refuse to believe Desmond is dead, he knew something Flocke didn't when he was standing by the well, they wouldn't just 'off' him that unceremoniously (even if there is an awesome Desmond in the alt-reality).



It did look as if the smoke monster was afraid as much as confused when Desmond called him Locke.  

So what if Desmond was right - what if somehow that actually is Locke?   Something's just way off with how Desmond started acting when he first saw Sayid and then on to the smoke monster.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 15, 2010)

What about what Desmond was saying?  It's the exact same as Bernard and Rose.  The same as Dave too, isn't it?

If that worries the smoke monster, why should it?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 15, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> I thought it might happen but it actual shocked me , much like Artz boom in S1



Did anyone hear the plopping sounds after the explosion as if bits of her were raining down? 

So is it now up to Hurley to protect the candidates? They way he stood up to Richard was awesome. He is normally so meek. But it does remind me of the faction that occurred between Locke and Jack early on in the story.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 15, 2010)

Spoiler: boom


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 15, 2010)

Desmond is still alive in the prview for next week you see him in the well... i think


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 15, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think Desmond is now fully aware of everything (hence super calm) and was giving Locke a near death experience or at least a fear of death jolt to get the other realities memories.
> He looked like he had suddenly realized something at the end.



This


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 15, 2010)

*wow* that's alot of Chicken 

Sun still looking for Jin not going to find him till last episode


----------



## Structaural (Apr 15, 2010)

Someone starting just with season 6 



> Before I get started in my interpretation, I have to say I knew we were in for a treat when the opening had a handsome guy (named Jake) on a plane then immediately took us into the ocean where there was an ancient ruin shaped like a foot.  Dramatic music played.  Cut to commercial.  I immediately raised an eyebrow in confusion.  Of course it was never referenced again in the episode so maybe I am not alone in wondering what that was all about.  As an aside, there was a village with a playground at the bottom of the ocean.  And I mean pretty deep in the ocean.  Are we to believe that an ancient culture had a playground or someone poked a hole in an island and it sank to the bottom of the ocean?  No really.  That wasn’t rhetorical, I don’t know which it is supposed to be



I have never seen LOST


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 16, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Someone starting just with season 6



All anyone needs to know is that there used to be a character named Juliet.

And that there's still a character accurately described as criminal ho.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 16, 2010)

2 pretty good sneak peaks here

 

Be careful of the one below , couldnt find it on you tube and is on a spoiler page of dark ufo , at posting its at the about 1/3 of the way down , so be careful 

http://spoilerslost.blogspot.com/#axzz0lG66L3pu



in fact be so careful i said it twice  , 3 times even


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 16, 2010)

The Willy Wonka one is insane.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## dilute micro (Apr 16, 2010)

There's no earthly way of knowing
Which direction we are going


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 16, 2010)

So the danger must be growing


----------



## Jenerys (Apr 16, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> The Willy Wonka one is insane.



Revenge of the Oompah Loompahs!! That's what it's all about


----------



## Structaural (Apr 17, 2010)

So it sounds like yet another 'candidate' is arriving next week (must be Wallace), bit fucking late, I wonder if we'll know them...


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, fuck you Lost. Fuck. You.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 20, 2010)

Who is David?


----------



## Structaural (Apr 20, 2010)

Jack's son?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 20, 2010)

Anybody got a theory on the final season poster?  

There has to be something there.  The producers had a hand in making it.

Look at the waves in the background.  The crashing wave backdrop is the same picture pieced together 3 times (beginning again at Locke and at Richard) but is different at Desmond where it makes a shark fin shape.  Or if Desmond's section is the original one it's different at Hurley where it's all white with bubbles.  The Hurley section is shorter than Desmond's. 



Locke reminds me of the no-iron clothes ads (that you do actually have to iron truth be told) but there is a reason he's looking in Hurley's direction - to the right.  Juliet?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 20, 2010)

Charlie and Sawyer are in the exact same spot.

Could this mean Sawyer will die?


----------



## Structaural (Apr 21, 2010)

You're obsessed man!

Latest eppy had a lot going on, but was a bit of a set-up episode...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 21, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Jack's son?



How come I don't remember him? 

What's the story with his son?


----------



## Structaural (Apr 21, 2010)

He only exists in the Alt timeline, we don't know who his mother is yet...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 21, 2010)

Structaural said:


> He only exists in the Alt timeline, we don't know who his mother is yet...



I read a spoiler but I forgot who it was. 

[spoiler

sod it


----------



## Structaural (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## dilute micro (Apr 21, 2010)

Sawyer is the one being conned by the smoke monster...

It's interesting so many people are wearing blue when that's the color of the clothing Adam and Eve were wearing, well at least one of them was.  Right now Sawyer, Jack and Kate are wearing blue.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 21, 2010)

Structaural said:


> You're obsessed man!



There has to be a clue in the poster.  The producers don't do something like that unless they're putting a clue in it.  

Something is definitely up with the waves.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 21, 2010)

Sun -  I don't know about her.  Whose baby is it in the alt?  

Why was David dragged into this episode when he didn't do much of anything but setting up himself as a featured character later on maybe?  

If they're drawing his name from biblical names like they've done with other characters then maybe he'll kill Goliath or be the king or something. 

Why didn't Sawyer and criminal ho simply walk out on the rocky point so as to be closer to the boat instead of swimming a longer distance from the sandy shore?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 21, 2010)

Stop it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Why didn't Sawyer and criminal ho simply walk out on the rocky point so as to be closer to the boat instead of swimming a longer distance from the sandy shore?



Jumping off a rocky headland is a shit idea. If there are rocks above sea level chances are there are more rocks below sea level upon which to open one's skull.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 21, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Stop it.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 21, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Why was David dragged into this episode when he didn't do much of anything but setting up himself as a featured character later on maybe?
> 
> If they're drawing his name from biblical names like they've done with other characters then maybe he'll kill Goliath or be the king or something.




Um, I think they just wanted him to be there to remind people Jack has a son in the alt timeline. I highly doubt they're going to develop his character much more.


Oh, and since we call fake Locke "Flocke" shouldn't we be calling fake Claire "Flaire?"


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 21, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Um, I think they just wanted him to be there to remind people Jack has a son in the alt timeline. I highly doubt they're going to develop his character much more.
> 
> 
> Oh, and since we call fake Locke "Flocke" shouldn't we be calling fake Claire "Flaire?"



So why remind people Jack has a son?  So what?  

Couldn't you tell they were trying hard to find dialog for him.  I think they're going to do more with him.  Care to wager a bet?  


Claire - I always had her pegged as trouble.  I do believe she died resulting from the explosion.  Still what about her is fake?  She's no more fake than Sayid.  They're both resurrected kind of Pet Cemetery style.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 21, 2010)

Dude, it was for the casual viewer, whom they pandered to several times during this episode (such as when Kate revealed the reason Sawyer didn't arrest her at the airport, etc, etc)..or because people would have said "where's David?" if he hadn't been in those scenes. 

And no, I do not want to wager a bet because that's too vague. I am sure we will see David again, but I just don't think he's going to have a huge effect or anything...maybe as far as decisions Jack makes but that's probably about it. 

I think you're taking me too literally with the last statement. I did not mean they are fake in the same exact sense that Flocke is, but they are still not themselves, that was all I meant.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 22, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Dude, it was for the casual viewer, whom they pandered to several times during this episode (such as when Kate revealed the reason Sawyer didn't arrest her at the airport, etc, etc)..or because people would have said "where's David?" if he hadn't been in those scenes.



Nobody would have asked where David was.  They could have done all those Jack scenes without his annoying son.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 22, 2010)

Everyone is still aggressive, the common theme is that there is constant mistrust and division.

Like Jacob said, you always have a choice.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 22, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> So why remind people Jack has a son?  So what?



Why not have him there? I think it's worse that they keep making an elephant sized reference to Davids mum "hey just to remind you, you don't know who davids mum is. Look he's on the phone to her . . . Who is she???? You want to know don't you".


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 22, 2010)

a bit of a meh ep , lots of build up , the eternal sawyer/jack  bitch fest 

Now im wondering if Jack is infected or dead after being blown sky high....


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 22, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why not have him there? I think it's worse that they keep making an elephant sized reference to Davids mum "hey just to remind you, you don't know who davids mum is. Look he's on the phone to her . . . *Who is she???? *You want to know don't you".



Can it be anyone else other than Juliet though? That's what I assumed fairly early on, and she hasn't appeared in another capacity yet.....


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 22, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> Now im wondering if Jack is infected or dead after being blown sky high....



I did think that (the infected bit). But then is it just because Flocke saved his life that he is now "one of them"?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 22, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Can it be anyone else other than Juliet though? That's what I assumed fairly early on, and she hasn't appeared in another capacity yet.....



AH yeah, think that's the name I read in the spoiler but I forget who she is. I'm not good with names.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 22, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why not have him there? I think it's worse that they keep making an elephant sized reference to Davids mum "hey just to remind you, you don't know who davids mum is. Look he's on the phone to her . . . Who is she???? You want to know don't you".




Gabriela Busoni


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 22, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Gabriela Busoni



Who is she? 

I'm not good with faces either.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 22, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> AH yeah, think that's the name I read in the spoiler but I forget who she is. I'm not good with names.



  Elizabeth Mitchell? 

How can you not remember who she is?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 22, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who is she?
> 
> I'm not good with faces either.



That was the daughter of the guy that Jack operated on.  She wanted to get it on with Jack.

She and David do favor.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 22, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Elizabeth Mitchell?
> 
> How can you not remember who she is?



Was she Sawyers girlfriend?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 22, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> That was the daughter of the guy that Jack operated on.  She wanted to get it on with Jack.
> 
> She and David do favor.



When? 

She and David do favor?? What does that mean? 

Why did you post a picture of her?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 22, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Was she Sawyers girlfriend?



Juliet?  Yes she was.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 22, 2010)

Just to clarify - 

The picture posted is of a one-episode character (Gabriela) that Jack nearly had an affair with shortly before his wife left him (he operated on her father but was unsuccessful).

Juliet is the blonde 'Other' that both Jack and Sawyer had a thing with and who died setting off the nuke in the S5 finale.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 22, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> I did think that (the infected bit). But then is it just because Flocke saved his life that he is now "one of them"?



I'm really not digging the thought that this might narrow down to a single person saving the entire universe.  If they do it they could have either Desmond or Jack to work with.  Desmond is hard to figure but I think it would be a mistake to think he's a dumbass or has lost his mind.  He could be on to the whole MiB scheme.  Jack is definitely on point.  He may not know everything but he's open minded and thinking critically.  It's entirely plausible that MiB isn't concerned with going somewhere as maybe getting all candidates off the island at which point something happens to further his dark plan.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 22, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> When?
> 
> She and David do favor?? What does that mean?
> 
> Why did you post a picture of her?



Cant remember when.  It's on lostpedia.

They look alike.  

Because - just because.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think MIB wants all the candidates together so he can get them killed all at once....


well thats what id do


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 22, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> I'm really not digging the thought that this might narrow down to a single person saving the entire universe.  If they do it they could have either Desmond or Jack to work with.  Desmond is hard to figure but I think it would be a mistake to think he's a dumbass or has lost his mind.  He could be on to the whole MiB scheme.  Jack is definitely on point.  He may not know everything but he's open minded and thinking critically.  It's entirely plausible that MiB isn't concerned with going somewhere as maybe getting all candidates off the island at which point something happens to further his dark plan.



Could it come from leftfield and be something to do with Sayid? I mean, he did lie to Flocke about killing Desmond and he seemed to have a glint in his eye when confronted about what had taken him so long.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 22, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Could it come from leftfield and be something to do with Sayid? I mean, he did lie to Flocke about killing Desmond and he seemed to have a glint in his eye when confronted about what had taken him so long.



like hurley said , anakin was brought back from the dark sayid


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 22, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think MIB wants all the candidates together so he can get them killed all at once....
> 
> 
> well thats what id do



He could pick them off one by one as smoke man. Mind you I think they said he is not allowed to kill the candidates in the same way he can't kill Jacob.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 22, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Could it come from leftfield and be something to do with Sayid? I mean, he did lie to Flocke about killing Desmond and he seemed to have a glint in his eye when confronted about what had taken him so long.



I want Sayid to be playing Flocke in some way (mainly because Sayid is too badass to be a zombie), but I also fear this will lead to him getting fucked over.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 22, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Cant remember when.  It's on lostpedia.
> 
> They look alike.
> 
> Because - just because.



Nah, it's Juliet. I read it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 22, 2010)

WHat happened to the french woman?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 22, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> WHat happened to the french woman?



Deaded.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 22, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> He could pick them off one by one as smoke man. Mind you I think they said he is not allowed to kill the candidates in the same way he can't kill Jacob.



yeah i dont think he can kill the candidates directly and I dont think using Sayid and Claire is an option. The only one capable would have been Ben but after being manipulated into killed Jacob he wont be up for it either....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 22, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> WHat happened to the french woman?




killed by Keamy and his soldiers in Season 4


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 22, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Juliet is the blonde 'Other' that both Jack and Sawyer had a thing with and who died setting off the nuke in the S5 finale.



Juliet brings over a whole basket full of rolls for dinner.







Juliet has a bottle of rum at just the right time.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 22, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Could it come from leftfield and be something to do with Sayid? I mean, he did lie to Flocke about killing Desmond and he seemed to have a glint in his eye when confronted about what had taken him so long.



True.  I think the producers will have a big surprise for us as this plays out.  He and Claire show the same defiance towards MiB's control. The writers have done the strange Jesus story with Sayid with the purple shirt and resurrection.  He could be the surprise.  He's one of the most yin yang of the whole bunch.

I still look at Jack as being the #1 because of his candidate status - if that actually means anything.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 22, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> like hurley said , anakin was brought back from the dark sayid



Yup. Maybe now Desmond can "touch" people and impact them, like Jacob. Maybe he really has turned into the new Jacob?
On a similar note, I think you are on Flocke's side after he touches you, not after he talks to you...remember all the scenes where he tried to give people a hand (Kate, etc) but they refused to take it? I am worried for Jack because Flocke has touched him.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 22, 2010)

Then again all this "touching" stuff is pretty silly, like playing "cooties" or "tag, you're it!"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 22, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Yup. Maybe now Desmond can "touch" people and impact them, like Jacob. Maybe he really has turned into the new Jacob?
> On a similar note, I think you are on Flocke's side after he touches you, not after he talks to you...remember all the scenes where he tried to give people a hand (Kate, etc) but they refused to take it? I am worried for Jack because Flocke has touched him.



But they have to touch him.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 22, 2010)

This woman's recaps make me laugh (and she knows her stuff - one of the pins on Eloise's lapel are the same as the brand burned onto Juliet way back when)

http://www.theackattack.net/?p=1681


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 22, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> But they have to touch him.



What?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 22, 2010)

Structaural said:


> one of the pins on Eloise's lapel are the same as the brand burned onto Juliet way back when



That's just a tree's bellybutton.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 23, 2010)

Just because I'm losing doesn't mean I'm lost.








Doesn't mean I'll stop.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 23, 2010)

did jack have new tattoo inside of left arm ? only really see when on boat then jumped off.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 23, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> What?



But they have to touch him.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 23, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> did jack have new tattoo inside of left arm ? only really see when on boat then jumped off.



The one with the stars is old.  That's all I thought I saw.

http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Jack's_tattoos


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh god, maybe we'll get another Stranger In A Strange Land episode explaining the new tattoos.......aaaaaarrrghhh


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 23, 2010)

A couple years ago I thought radiohead's lyrics seemed to jibe eerily well with the the goings on of Lost.  Now it appears that Coldplay's lyrics go oddly well themselves.    Is this a coincidence?  First we have to consider that, unlike radiohead's lyrics most of which predate the show, Viva la Vida was produced during he time of the show, 07-08.  Take this song "42".  Obviously it's in reference to the numbers, the last number to be exact - which of course is 42.  The song "Lost" on the same album is another desperately overt connection to the show.  What I'm guessing is Chris Martin simply wants to cash in on the lost train.  And the kicker is after having analysed his lyrics he's got some things wrong and doesn't appear to give a damn about checking lostpedia first.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 23, 2010)

42 is the meaning of life the universe and everything and predates lost by many many years.

Oddly last night I started listening to HGTTG radio show for the first time. 
It's so far exactly the same as the TV show and the book. Fuck knows why it took DA so long to write the TV series.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 23, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> But they have to touch him.




I meant "what?" as in _what did you mean?_, it was not an invitation to repeat exactly what you had already said...(or rather repeat it with a typo, then correct it the next day). Do you have a comment or are you just being odd?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 24, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> I meant "what?" as in _what did you mean?_, it was not an invitation to repeat exactly what you had already said...(or rather repeat it with a typo, then correct it the next day). Do you have a comment or are you just being odd?



Sorry about the typo.

Yeah, I mean that *they* have to touch *him*.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 24, 2010)

Jack is Adam!  

^ this I can feel.

Anybody else feel the same?


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 24, 2010)

Jack died at the end of the last episode right?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 25, 2010)

bi0boy said:


> Jack died at the end of the last episode right?



No way.  He's the man.  They can't kill him.

It can't be Bernard and Rose.  That's too boring.  Since the writers made a point to highlight Adam and Eve again this season they must not intend to leave that little mystery unanswered.  There's got to be more time travel ahead.  "40 to 50 years", as Jack estimated, puts their death back before Dharma and possible before Jughead.  Whichever it is the fix to the problem now is to go back before the loophole and nip it in the bud.  

maybe


----------



## Santino (Apr 25, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> A couple years ago I thought radiohead's lyrics seemed to jibe eerily well with the the goings on of Lost.  Now it appears that Coldplay's lyrics go oddly well themselves.    Is this a coincidence?



Yep.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 27, 2010)

WE GOTS TO GO BACK!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 28, 2010)

for no real reason: the best Lost parody song imvho (about Sayid)
http://lostvideo.net/viewvid.php?vidid=6270


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 28, 2010)

What happened to todays episode? Is there not one this week?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 28, 2010)

No theres a week off , something to do with the network wanting as much of may showing the last few for the ratings or something !!!


fukkers


----------



## yardbird (Apr 28, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> No theres a week off , something to do with the network wanting as much of may showing the last few fot the ratings or something !!!
> 
> 
> fukkers



Thanks- I'll stop searching.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 28, 2010)

Mothering fuckbags. I watch one TV show a week and now they jerk me off. 

Book night again.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 28, 2010)

I dreamt about Lost last night. My good old brain giving me a fix knowing there was not going to be an episode this week.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 28, 2010)

I dreamt the BBC had made a live action TV series of Ponyo in the 80s.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 30, 2010)

been looking LOST S06E14 and LOSTS06E14 thinking it late nothing! wed/thurs or today humm best look at u75 lost thread. 



ruffneck23 said:


> No theres a week off , something to do with the network wanting as much of may showing the last few for the ratings or something !!!




only a week off Good


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 30, 2010)

Some slight spoilers in this picture if you look closely. Don't look closely if you don't want to see them.


----------



## noriise (Apr 30, 2010)

all about the timeline at the back.....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh. I thought it was the Darma beer. Thanks.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 30, 2010)

No way are they that stupid to allow pics of the timeline.  

Somethings got to be up with that.

I mean there's even a green alien sitting on the couch.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 30, 2010)

Such a blatantly staged photo that. Very well done though, reminds me of Mike Wilks' Ultimate Alphabet book. I can't make out much on the whiteboard apart from the episode names and the characters' names.


----------



## dilute micro (May 1, 2010)

Another thing - technically the way the timeline splits in the pic is an incorrect depiction.  If there was a true original timeline it would still be a straight line.  The alt timeline however would either be created at a right angle at the time of the bomb or diagonally as they show (evidence of Jack bleeding on the plane etc...).  

The thing to remember is that Hurley called it an "alternate universe" which is a whole other ballgame than an alt reality.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 1, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Another thing - technically the way the timeline splits in the pic is an incorrect depiction.  If there was a true original timeline it would still be a straight line.  The alt timeline however would either be created at a right angle at the time of the bomb or diagonally as they show (evidence of Jack bleeding on the plane etc...).
> 
> The thing to remember is that Hurley called it an "alternate universe" which is a whole other ballgame than an alt reality.



But the two timelines do reconverge...

I strongly suspect the whole picture is a red herring anyhow.


----------



## dilute micro (May 1, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> But the two timelines do reconverge...



When do they converge?  

Imagine for a sec that the opposite of what they have drawn on their wall is true.  Instead of starting off with one line there are 2 time lines then the bomb connects the two timelines ("universes") momentarily, then they drift apart again.  It's certainly possible.  We may have never seen the other timeline till after the bomb.

What happened to the Dharma timeline after the bomb?  Everything that had happened could still have happened after that point and up to the plane crash.  That's the straight line I was talking about.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 1, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Another thing - technically the way the timeline splits in the pic is an incorrect depiction.  If there was a true original timeline it would still be a straight line.  The alt timeline however would either be created at a right angle at the time of the bomb or diagonally as they show (evidence of Jack bleeding on the plane etc...).
> 
> The thing to remember is that Hurley called it an "alternate universe" which is a whole other ballgame than an alt reality.




It was a inside joke. The exact phrase Hurley used (whatever it was) was what Carlton and Damon had said that nobody should call "it" . 
For someone so obsessed with Lost, you really should listen to more podcasts.


----------



## dilute micro (May 1, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> It was a inside joke. The exact phrase Hurley used (whatever it was) was what Carlton and Damon had said that nobody should call "it" .
> For someone so obsessed with Lost, you really should listen to more podcasts.



You mean like the podcasts when they told us there would be no time travel?


----------



## dilute micro (May 1, 2010)

At this point Lindelof and Cuse have to lead us on wild goose chases or we'll have the next show figured out simply by necessity.  The sketch on their wall shows what everybody believes has happened and also what has to happen for the show to make sense.  It's playing into their hands to bite on such a ridiculous stunt.  Given what we've learned from old podcasts chances are what they want us to think from this photo isn't what they have in mind. 

I'm not entirely against the 'bubble' timeline on their wall.  There are things they could do with that and keep the show at the level it's been.  Right now I'd lean away from it given this photo.  I mean come on.  With imaging software you could probably make out the wording.  That's not to say there isn't any clue in the pic at all.  I bet there is.

The things that are interesting to me are what's on the desk and the design on the cup Lindelof has in his hand.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 1, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> You mean like the podcasts when they told us there would be no time travel?



Um, no. Are you talking about the Official Lost podcast? Which is completely useless? 

I'm gonna assume you are. In that case, fyi, there are dozens of really great Lost podcasts by fans (even Jorge Garcia/Hurley has one) and imo they're way better than trawling the internet for scattered info and theories. They condense all the theories out there, dissect them, get more feedback...it's a case of 1,000 heads are better than one, and sometimes very entertaining.


----------



## dilute micro (May 2, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Um, no. Are you talking about the Official Lost podcast? Which is completely useless?
> 
> I'm gonna assume you are. In that case, fyi, there are dozens of really great Lost podcasts by fans (even Jorge Garcia/Hurley has one) and imo they're way better than trawling the internet for scattered info and theories. They condense all the theories out there, dissect them, get more feedback...it's a case of 1,000 heads are better than one, and sometimes very entertaining.



Most people are wrong so a 1000 heads aren't necessarily better than one...especially when it comes to Lost.  

I don't even post on the theory sites anymore.  They've ended up banning the most brilliant posters and the best theorists are all gone now. 

As Lost closes towards the end I wan't you to realize one thing.  And that is the indisputable fact that mirror matter, the first concept introduced in the show, has been the main theme since day one.  Missy you must be a mirror matterist in order to extract the truest and deepest essence of the show.  Convert now.  Now while you can.


btw, they're either going to kill Desmond or he's going to be the next Jacob or Mib.  What do you think about that?


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 2, 2010)

I think...there are podcasts about all of those things. I agree with some of the mirror stuff, not all. Re: Desmond, I agree with any of those options. Again, all been discussed to death on the boards and podcasts....Seriously _dudey_ (why do you insist on calling me missy, it's incredibly lame) I am trying to help you. After Lost is over, what will you have? Podcasts are the answer! 

Seriously.


The End.


----------



## pboi (May 2, 2010)

its probably to do with your username starting with Miss.


----------



## dilute micro (May 2, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> I think...there are podcasts about all of those things. I agree with some of the mirror stuff, not all. Re: Desmond, I agree with any of those options. Again, all been discussed to death on the boards and podcasts....Seriously _dudey_ (why do you insist on calling me missy, it's incredibly lame) I am trying to help you. After Lost is over, what will you have? Podcasts are the answer!
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...



Podcasts shmodcasts.  

Logic says that people are going to start figuring the big mysteries out and no matter what anyone says the writers can't answer affirmatively to any questions when someone guesses it right.  They're going to lie just like they did about time travel.  

Did you see the interview with Lindelof where he claimed they don't get involved with stuff like the recent cast photo in which Desmond was missing?  And we know that's a lie because they do. 

After Lost is over we'll have the show on DVD.  We'll rewatch it and know what's going on and catch all the subtle clues.  I'm one that thinks we're going to get thrown a big curve ball.


----------



## dilute micro (May 4, 2010)

Wake up Locke.  It's time to get rolling again.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2010)

Boom!!!! The culling begins.....


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2010)

also news just in

The finale has been extended by 30 mins making it a 2.5 hour lostfest !!!!


----------



## TitanSound (May 5, 2010)

Fuckin' A!


----------



## The Octagon (May 5, 2010)

Holy fuck.

The existence of the 'alternate' Losties does soften the impact of those deaths, but still an incredible sequence.

Hurley breaking down almost made me lose it myself, and I rarely do that over TV episodes.

2 and a half hour finale, that's pretty much a 'Lost' movie


----------



## Structaural (May 5, 2010)

Shiiit! *sniff*

3 down, damn that was a fast paced episode - pretty obvious that Flocke had given Jack the semtex though...so Widmore is trying to protect the candidates (not very well though)...


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 5, 2010)

Widmore must be running low on goons by now.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 5, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> Widmore must be running low on goons by now.



There's always more NPCs where they came from.


----------



## TitanSound (May 5, 2010)

I knew Sayid would come good. 

What an episode. I am still cursing season3 though. It was not needed at all!


----------



## Ranbay (May 5, 2010)

did anyone see the screen flash like some test card thingy? 

just after they found the semtex on the sub?


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 5, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Podcasts shmodcasts.
> 
> Logic says that people are going to start figuring the big mysteries out and no matter what anyone says the writers can't answer affirmatively to any questions when someone guesses it right.  They're going to lie just like they did about time travel.
> 
> ...




I don't think you understand what I mean. I'm talking about podcasts by people who are not affiliated with the show. I listen to them to stay informed, and also think they're very entertaining. I brought this up because a lot of the stuff you say has been discussed at length on some of them...you can also call or write in with your theories, etc, etc...I was trying to help, but oh well, your loss.


----------



## dilute micro (May 6, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> I don't think you understand what I mean. I'm talking about podcasts by people who are not affiliated with the show. I listen to them to stay informed, and also think they're very entertaining. I brought this up because a lot of the stuff you say has been discussed at length on some of them...you can also call or write in with your theories, etc, etc...I was trying to help, but oh well, your loss.



I've listened to them before. 

Calling them a loss is a stretch.  

There were some really brilliant posters on abc and lostpedia a long time ago but they've gone.  That's who you should listen to.


----------



## dilute micro (May 6, 2010)

Well criminal ho FINALLY took a bullet...but it missed the vital organs.


----------



## Strumpet (May 6, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> Boom!!!! The culling begins.....


I had a tear in my eye 



ruffneck23 said:


> also news just in
> The finale has been extended by 30 mins making it a 2.5 hour lostfest !!!!


Ohyeaaahhhhh


----------



## dilute micro (May 6, 2010)

So the emphasis is put on Ji Yeon, which puts the emphasis on the children.  ...which implies a length of time to pass.  Maybe Ji Yeon will be hot when she grows up, not that that would matter but might as well. 

Anybody remember the lineage theories way back when?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 6, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Hurley breaking down almost made me lose it myself, and I rarely do that over TV episodes.
> :



"Duuuude"


Don't worry guys, they will all come back to life again soon.


----------



## dilute micro (May 6, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Why was David dragged into this episode when he didn't do much of anything but setting up himself as a featured character later on maybe?



Because the children are going to be important?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 6, 2010)

Did captain wotsit get it as well?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 6, 2010)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 6, 2010)

They'll be back.


----------



## Strumpet (May 6, 2010)

And the gorgeous Sayed


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 6, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> And the gorgeous Sayed



He'll be back too, don't worry.


----------



## dlx1 (May 6, 2010)

what the fuck Sawyer know about bomb 

Sayid should had a look after all he was talking about what wire did what !

Hugo is safe that all that matters and all this is all in his head.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 6, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> what the fuck Sawyer know about bomb
> 
> Sayid should had a look after all he was talking about what wire did what !
> 
> Hugo is safe that all that matters and all this is all in his head.



Oh it's the TV version of Identity. Rats.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 6, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Hugo is safe that all that matters and all this is all in his head.



Not if the writers _want to live_!  Five years for fucking that?!  No way.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 6, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> Such a blatantly staged photo that. Very well done though, reminds me of Mike Wilks' Ultimate Alphabet book. I can't make out much on the whiteboard apart from the episode names and the characters' names.



My mother had that alphabet book. Spent ages going through it too. Never got close to finding everything.


----------



## FoxyRed (May 6, 2010)

Was it on last night???


----------



## TitanSound (May 6, 2010)

If you know where to get it from


----------



## FoxyRed (May 6, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> If you know where to get it from



LOl I do...binsearch  x


----------



## yardbird (May 7, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Was it on last night???



Stream it in divx high quality
1alldivxmovie.com


----------



## dilute micro (May 7, 2010)

Who is that in the top right corner?


----------



## TitanSound (May 7, 2010)

Snow white is it not?


----------



## Strumpet (May 7, 2010)

Belle I think?


----------



## Strumpet (May 7, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> He'll be back too, don't worry.



Hope so. He lights up my screen.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 7, 2010)

beauty from beauty and the beast


----------



## Strumpet (May 7, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> beauty from beauty and the beast



I said that


----------



## The Octagon (May 7, 2010)

Alison Janney!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 7, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> I said that



i didnt know her first name 

great minds tho


----------



## dilute micro (May 7, 2010)

Yeah it's Belle I think. 

So when you add the Christmas picture and the Belle one you get - 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beauty_and_the_Beast:_The_Enchanted_Christmas



> He sends Fife, his small piccolo servant, to break up the merriment between Belle and the Beast, not wanting them to break the spell. He believes that "humanity is overrated" and that he has more use and power in his enchanted form. Fife manages to break up the two, as the couple are making snow angels. However, when Beast sees his "angel" he sees it as a "shadow of a monster" and leaves in fury and depression.



^^ and so forth...

Is Christmas popular in South Korea?  

I've never seen the Beauty and the Beast movies.  This is interesting and since we still don't know the story behind what's going on between Jacob and Mib I guess anythings acceptable theory material.  I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## dilute micro (May 7, 2010)

That's not crazy thinking.  You can bet that when this is over the writers are going to laugh at us and point to clue after clue and say we were too stupid to get it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

Awesome episode.


----------



## Starthrust (May 7, 2010)

I was thinking that Sun would tell Jin to go and raise our daughter instead of them dying together.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

Starthrust said:


> I was thinking that Sun would tell Jin to go and raise our daughter instead of them dying together.



Yeah, me too, but I guess it was always going to happen that way.

I've been reading spoilers. Next week's episode looks fucking marvellous. I can't wait


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, me too, but I guess it was always going to happen that way.
> 
> I've been reading spoilers. Next week's episode looks fucking marvellous. I can't wait




noooooooooooo dont spoiler it . 

ive always done spoilers but not now, not so close


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> noooooooooooo dont spoiler it .
> 
> ive always done spoilers but not now, not so close



Did I say anything? Did I? 

(However, this IS a spoiler thread - stated specifically in the title - so if they do happen - not that I'm about to reveal anything I've learned - you can't say you haven't been warned ...)


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 8, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> I've listened to them before.
> 
> Calling them a loss is a stretch.
> 
> There were some really brilliant posters on abc and lostpedia a long time ago but they've gone.  That's who you should listen to.




How can I listen to them if they're gone 

Nah, I know there are some good boards out there, I just am a podcast addict.

Anyway, for anyone who's interested, my faves are: 

The Transmission http://www.hawaiiup.com/lost/
Jay and Jack  http://www.jayandjack.com/2006/04/03/lost-podcast-aac-ep-127-lockup/

   (the two standard ones, especially the Transmission...highly informative, each one starts with a recap of the show, analysis, listener feedback, and some silliness..the Transmission is done by people who live in Hawaii, so they often have some good spoilers they put in a section at the very end so you can skip over it if you don't wanna hear)

entertaining/sillier podcasts about Lost:

Lost Unlocked

http://lostunlocked.blogspot.com/


Behind the Cutting Edge 
(4 southern boys who swear a lot and are, I'm pretty sure, drinking through the podcast..they also do a Breaking Bad podcast and some other stuff)

http://www.behindthecuttingedge.com/

Lost Lowdown podcast
(2 very sarcastic gay(?) boys who do incredibly looong podcasts..I like them though 'cause they notice everything

http://thelostlowdown.blogspot.com/

Donald Is Lost

(the most creative guy in Lost podcasting...does all kinds of elaborate spoofs with different voices, video podcasts, and a lot more...also a really nice guy..I'm his FB friend, and he was one of the first people to wish me a happy birthday last year ...though I have to say, I have had a hard time listening to him this season because he was really against the flash sideways thing) 

http://www.donaldislost.com/


Those are my faves...there used to be some great UK ones, but many that I used to listen to are no longer podcasting

There is also the Lost Podcasting network, where you can dowload these and many others, but I find it confusing since there are so many, and some are very boring:


http://lostcasts.blogspot.com/


----------



## dilute micro (May 8, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> How can I listen to them if they're gone



Good point.  Well I have listened to fan podcasts. 

They remind me of early morning talk radio and can't stand much of it.  The good thing about boards otoh is there's bound to be at least one Beauty and the Beast expert who could help find whatever clue tptb are hinting at.  

There has to be something there.  How many santas are in South Korea?  Come on.  Notice Ji Yeon is wearing white and is on the left as opposed to her baby sitter who is wearing black (black pantyhose too) and is on the right.  Who takes a pathetic santa picture like that where the kid and Santa have to make room for a big grown up?  They really wanted the baby sitter in the pic.  

Ji Yeon is at a piano which is a lot like an organ like in the Disney movie and she's posing from her left side. Did Jin say Ji Yeon was "beautiful"?  Belle is posing from the left side too.  Or could it simply be MiB can be defeated by weapons-grade adorableness?    If there is some aspect of that movie that they're going to use in Lost then it's our duty to find it.  Big shot producers don't get personally involved with making publicity posters unless they're giving clues and you can bet they're doing it with the Ji Yeon picture like with so much other art work in the show.  They laugh at us because they own us every week.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Did I say anything? Did I?
> 
> (However, this IS a spoiler thread - stated specifically in the title - so if they do happen - not that I'm about to reveal anything I've learned - you can't say you haven't been warned ...)



I wasnt really having a go :;  

I know its a spoiler thread as i started it but my thinking was more for people in the uk who watch it before its shown on sky one


----------



## Jackobi (May 8, 2010)

What I don't understand is why, 



Spoiler: They did this in EP 14



when Lock is immortal and can turn into a black, killer cloud, did Sawyer and the pilot feel the need to risk their mortal lives to capture the submarine?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2010)

Why is this spoiler thread so full of hidden spoilers? 
Be brave.


----------



## Jackobi (May 8, 2010)

Someone mentioned that the episodes are screened on Sky One later than releases from elsewhere. I haven't got a clue when Sky One broadcast it, so could be spoiling it for somebody that hasn't seen the most recent, legitimate broadcast on Sky.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 8, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> Someone mentioned that the episodes are screened on Sky One later than releases from elsewhere. I haven't got a clue when Sky One broadcast it, so could be spoiling it for somebody that hasn't seen the most recent, legitimate broadcast on Sky.



Mm, I've just watched last night's episode from Sky and it has spelled out how the story will end. Maybe I'm just a bit slow, of course & it's taken me this long to figure out the cork in the bottle bit


----------



## krtek a houby (May 8, 2010)

Starthrust said:


> I was thinking that Sun would tell Jin to go and raise our daughter instead of them dying together.



I thought that, too but boy, did I blub like a blouse over the last scene of them.


----------



## Strumpet (May 8, 2010)

^ Same here.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 8, 2010)

Jin used to annoy me but I grew to like him, always liked Sun.

I also kinda thought to myself, they seem to be bumping off the show's "ethnic" characters a bit rapid, like. But maybe I'm reading too much into it!


----------



## Structaural (May 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Did I say anything? Did I?
> 
> (However, this IS a spoiler thread - stated specifically in the title - so if they do happen - not that I'm about to reveal anything I've learned - you can't say you haven't been warned ...)



It's not for spoilers about future episodes, only the last episode, so that people in the US didn't spoil it for those that have to wait another 3 days.

So use the spoiler tag if you're gonna spoil future episodes - please .


----------



## dilute micro (May 8, 2010)

Aaron and Ji Yeon need to have a baby.

They'll all live on the island and bring balance to the universe.







^^^something like that.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 8, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Aaron and Ji Yeon need to have a baby.
> 
> They'll all live on the island and bring balance to the universe.
> 
> ...



Jesus. Look at the pouch on him


----------



## dilute micro (May 9, 2010)

Winding down to the end we can be pretty damn sure it wont be a deus ex machina ending.  If Matthew Fox says it's something nobody has thought of then I take that as they have a huge surprise waiting for us at the end - which would have to be built upon things we've seen already.  

My guess is the timeline is the lie.  Somethings not right about it.  We know somethings not right about it.


----------



## Structaural (May 11, 2010)

Supposed to be a blinder tonight, FDW explained maybe?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 11, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Supposed to be a blinder tonight, FDW explained maybe?



FDW?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Supposed to be a blinder tonight, FDW explained maybe?



Apparently so.

The whole story of Jacob and MiB, the island, Adam and Eve, the lot. In this episode. Srs.

I won't be watching it until Friday on the tellybox, but I'll be following this thread for spoilers


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 11, 2010)

Any bets on who they're going to kack tonight?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Any bets on who they're going to kack tonight?







Spoiler: tonight's episode



No one will die tonight. In fact, none of the regular cast are in it at all tonight. I hear it's all about Jacob and MiB - you see them as kids, see what turned them into whatever they are, see how they got on the island, what the island is, who Adam and Eve are/were, and what the FDW (frozen donkey wheel) is/was. I can't fucking wait *so excited*


----------



## Structaural (May 11, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> FDW?



frozen donkey wheel:


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Spoiler: tonight's episode
> 
> 
> 
> No one will die tonight. In fact, none of the regular cast are in it at all tonight. I hear it's all about Jacob and MiB - you see them as kids, see what turned them into whatever they are, see how they got on the island, what the island is, who Adam and Eve are/were, and what the FDW (frozen donkey wheel) is/was. I can't fucking wait *so excited*



It's just as well.  They need to leave a few or they won't have a finale.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 11, 2010)

Oh cool, so once this eps out of the way we don't have to watch to the end to see king jack slay the dragon and magically bring back all his friends.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 11, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> It's just as well.  They need to leave a few or they won't have a finale.



Fingers crossed for Blakes 7 stylee.


----------



## dilute micro (May 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Spoiler: tonight's episode
> 
> 
> 
> No one will die tonight. In fact, none of the regular cast are in it at all tonight. I hear it's all about Jacob and MiB - you see them as kids, see what turned them into whatever they are, see how they got on the island, what the island is, who Adam and Eve are/were, and what the FDW (frozen donkey wheel) is/was. I can't fucking wait *so excited*



Doesn't mean no one dies.


----------



## dilute micro (May 12, 2010)

Tonight we'll know the extent of mirror matter in the whole scheme of the show.   

As a plot device it can be said to have done its job.  If they let it stay alive then it's probably going to figure into the finale and be what the show was about all along instead of just the show's backbone.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2010)

well i dont know about you but i was extremely dissapointed by that but saying that i was very sleepy when I watched it


----------



## Structaural (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, was a bit low on details, not sure what I think about it, more to come next week I'd imagine, but I was expecting more answers... intriguing though


----------



## dlx1 (May 12, 2010)

writers must had a day off


----------



## TitanSound (May 12, 2010)

FFS. 2 eps left and more questions instead of answers


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 12, 2010)

meh x 10


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 12, 2010)

So now there is shit going on before the shit. Screw you the writers.


----------



## dilute micro (May 13, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Yeah, was a bit low on details,



Yeah like the blue clothes on one of the Adam and Eve skeletons.


----------



## dilute micro (May 13, 2010)

It's hard not to believe that Jacob's mother wasn't for real about the light and preserving the island.  The question is if MILF mother wasn't able to leave the island as fake mother said then why kill her?  Maybe it was the opportunity to get a replacement.  Somehow she must have seen the chance in the two babies.

The writers switched the biblical Jacob and Esau by having Jacob be the oldest.  That their mother loved the youngest the best was still true to the biblical story.  So MiB doesn't have a name.  Who doesn't have a name? 

What the island is is still unexplained but I think mirror matter seems to only be the most prominent theme of the show.  Hopefully we'll get more on this later.

MiB doesn't seem so evil now that's for sure.


----------



## bi0boy (May 13, 2010)

I'm expecting a Monty Pyhton and the Holy Grail type ending.


----------



## Structaural (May 13, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> It's hard not to believe that Jacob's mother wasn't for real about the light and preserving the island.  The question is if MILF mother wasn't able to leave the island as fake mother said then why kill her?  Maybe it was the opportunity to get a replacement.  Somehow she must have seen the chance in the two babies.
> 
> The writers switched the biblical Jacob and Esau by having Jacob be the oldest.  That their mother loved the youngest the best was still true to the biblical story.  So MiB doesn't have a name.  Who doesn't have a name?
> 
> ...



There certainly seems to be little difference between Jacob and him, other than Jacob the mummies boy is fine and dandy where he is with no curiosity and MiB seems to be more knowledgeable and curious and probably doesn't like sewing. I wonder if he had a lover in that village too as he mentioned that to Sawyer (losing someone he loved).

Seemed to me she represented the smoke monster and the 'light' side and possibly replaced herself with two brothers (or she was only the smoke monster but then I don't understand the wine thing with Jacob if that was the case). How else did she fuck up that village? The whole thing could be seen as a long-con by her, to be replaced by them as she was tired. She certainly exhibited plenty of Smokey behaviour, like lying and braining people. As to wiping out entire populations, is that a Jacob thing (to protect the source) or a MiB thing? (who ordered the purge on Dharma Init.)
I'd not get too hung up on that mirror matter thing. Darlton have already said they hated the midichlorians explanation for the Force, so they're not necessarily going to explain 'the source'. If they do I bet it's going to be vague.  Unless Faraday gets a few more speaking lines. 

Didn't Jacob come across as a simple gullible fool, how's he changed? Or has he?

I wonder if Widmore is after the Source and if Desmond is immune to it?

Does the MiB have a name that has been forgotten, or did he remain the nameless one? He keeps asking everyone 'do you know who I am?'

Sneak peek at next weeks (minor spoilers):


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 13, 2010)

I still haven't seen the whole episode, but I think she just represents the protector of the island, the role that Jacob took on? Just because she's the protector doesn't mean she has to be "all good", Jacob certainly isn't "all good" During her time the force (I don't know what to call it, I don't want to call it evil) was contained..Smokey is the manifestation of the force that wants to get out into the world..he took on a human form to be able to eventually do that....does that make sense? as I said I didn't really see most of the episode, just got the general gist, and totally missed the part about the village


----------



## Structaural (May 13, 2010)

Yeah you're probably right, a protector certainly needs to mess people up occasionally. There were just some weird parallels with smokey appearing.

It's probably just the case that we just witnessed the creation of Smokey because of Jacob's bastard temper. Now he's had 2000 years to deal with it having now lost his mother and brother and is now somewhat more enlightened unlike the slow-witted rule-follower he was when younger. More enlightened than his 'mother' too - as he thinks that humans CAN change whereas Mother (allusions to Mother Nature?- nature is pretty merciless and cares little for 'good' and 'bad'), thought he same as smokey. Smokey is probably the combination of pure evil with the memories and desires of nameless Brother. 'A fate worse than death': to live forever as a killing entity never to stop, leave or die.
Maybe Jacob knows something... that if he can prove that one human is 'good' then it will free his brother's 'soul' from smokey. He must feel pretty responsible for giving his brother a fate worse than death after his brother had just had his way off the island and his 'people' destroyed. Especially as his mother was quite happy to be stabbed up.


----------



## dlx1 (May 13, 2010)

could brother two with no name be Charles Widmore trying to get back, His hair when from Dark as boy the light as a man from going into the light

edit: mm maybe not


----------



## dilute micro (May 14, 2010)

Structaural said:


> As to wiping out entire populations, is that a Jacob thing (to protect the source) or a MiB thing? (who ordered the purge on Dharma Init.)
> 
> I'd not get too hung up on that mirror matter thing. Darlton have already said they hated the midichlorians explanation for the Force, so they're not necessarily going to explain 'the source'. If they do I bet it's going to be vague.  Unless Faraday gets a few more speaking lines.
> 
> ...




I think Jacob either was behind the purge of Dharma or okayed it.  It was a gas attack and it seemed reasonable.  Had it been the smoke monster they wouldn't have needed the gas. 

Yeah the writers probably don't like fans over-analyzing the episodes but every storyteller has something they base the story on, some sort of template.  It's how much mm will play in it all.  They could base the whole thing on it and have 2 separate universes that have connected at the island.  And that would be a good story.  Of course I wish they would go totally mm but I'm liking this last episode.  I don't know why people haven't liked it as much.  

I took Jacob for being a Locke.  He had to learn as he went.  

What I can't figure is if MiB truly thinks there's nothing behind belief in the island (the light) then how does he explain his own power?  Jacob did that drinking ritual which made him the same as their foster mother.


----------



## dilute micro (May 14, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Maybe Jacob knows something... that if he can prove that one human is 'good' then it will free his brother's 'soul' from smokey. He must feel pretty responsible for giving his brother a fate worse than death after his brother had just had his way off the island and his 'people' destroyed. Especially as his mother was quite happy to be stabbed up.



They gotta explain Jacob's game.  BiB told Jacob someday he could make the rules for his own game...or something like that.


----------



## dilute micro (May 15, 2010)

Well she was wearing blue.   I just watched it again for the 2nd time.  Good job writers.


----------



## Structaural (May 15, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Well she was wearing blue.   I just watched it again for the 2nd time.  Good job writers.



Shame Jack and Kate found the skeletons in separate places though....not holding hands


----------



## krtek a houby (May 15, 2010)

Excellent episode - just wondering when all that happened; what era?


----------



## Structaural (May 15, 2010)

43AD


----------



## krtek a houby (May 15, 2010)

Structaural said:


> 43AD



Really? How do we know?


----------



## Structaural (May 15, 2010)

She's called Claudia - named after Claudius, they speak old latin of the time. The remains of the ship show a Roman ship structure.






(and Mark Pelegrino said the year in an interview )


----------



## krtek a houby (May 15, 2010)

Structaural said:


> She's called Claudia - named after Claudius, they speak old latin of the time. The remains of the ship show a Roman ship structure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha! 

Didn't Kate, Jack & Locke look young in the flashback?


----------



## Structaural (May 15, 2010)

Been nearly 7 years hasn't it - back when Kate wore lippy 

It's all over next week, Tuesday's penultimate and then Sunday's 2.5 hour final...


----------



## dilute micro (May 15, 2010)

What are the chances the extra 30 min will be of Kate being mauled by a polar bear?  She's going to make it though the whole damn series.


----------



## dilute micro (May 15, 2010)

Claudia should have been on the show a long time ago. 

Juliet first though....of course...naturally.  

In fact I dedicate this to Juliet.


----------



## dilute micro (May 15, 2010)

I dedicate this video to Juliet.


----------



## dilute micro (May 15, 2010)

I dedicate this link to Juliet.


----------



## dilute micro (May 15, 2010)

I dedicate this post containing a video of a song by someone I've never heard of to Juliet.


----------



## dilute micro (May 16, 2010)

Juliet @ 2:54


----------



## dilute micro (May 16, 2010)

Juliet Burke SHOULD NOT HAVE DIED!!!!!


----------



## dilute micro (May 16, 2010)

> She is often featured bringing prisoners meals; she puts obvious effort into making them "nice."
> 
> She has some type of unarmed combat training, as seen when Jack, Kate, and Charlotte attack her.
> 
> ...



http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Juliet_Burke


----------



## Structaural (May 16, 2010)

Freckles is gonna win it, Rusty


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2010)

Well, people call the Jacob/MiB episode a Marmite episode. But I neither loved it nor hated it. It was quite good, certainly some good head scratching moments. But for all the answers we were given, I feel just as confused, if not more so. 

I don't know what general feeling is, but I really, really do hope there is some sort of concrete explanation in the final marathon episode. A concrete explanation that doesn't rely on you having read the fan sites for 7 years.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 16, 2010)

in 8 days time it will all be over ( unless you watch it on sky 1 ) , they better have something special up thier sleeves as im starting to get a wee bit worried now 


please dont let it be another BSG


----------



## dlx1 (May 16, 2010)

Wednesday D-Day 



> 8 days time it will all be over


 two shows then  _Bet a be _

I think I go to have to start again S01E01 wow that bloke got sucked up into the jet engine 

Jack a dick and always be a dick


----------



## noriise (May 16, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> They gotta explain Jacob's game.  BiB told Jacob someday he could make the rules for his own game...or something like that.



After he said "you'll have to make your own rule then", Jacob moved the piece sideways, which is * apparently* not a proper move according to the original rules of the old Egyptian game..

hmmm..


----------



## krtek a houby (May 16, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> in 8 days time it will all be over ( unless you watch it on sky 1 ) , they better have something special up thier sleeves as im starting to get a wee bit worried now
> 
> 
> please dont let it be another BSG



Someone's bound to be disappointed. Anyways, as I say; it's the getting there that counts. No other show has kept me hooked like Lost has.


----------



## dilute micro (May 17, 2010)

Final Lost Series Badass Rankings

1.  Smoke Monster  - .
2.  Eko - total badass, do not act up in his church.
3.  Locke - tough as nails and sharp as his knives, awesome with knives.
4.  Ethan - strong as an ox and mental, scariest mofo on the show.
5.  Sawyer - lover and fighter, better at being tortured than Sayid, might get the better of Ethan in a long fight, Ethan 5 of 7. 
6.  Juliet - very smart and has proven she can back it up in any situation.
7.  Ben - ranked this high because of his unmatched smarts, good with weapons, would rate higher than Juliet but Juliet 4 of 7.
8.  Sayid - tough and smooth killing machine, wimp being tortured dropped his ranking.
9.  Jack - underrated, could at any given time overtake any of the above but the smoke monster or possibly Eko.
10.  Richard - deserves badass ranking, ice water in veins if need be.
11.  Keamy - would rank higher if he wasn't stupid. 
12.  Mars - would have ranked much higher if he had more screen time.
13.  Danielle - very impressive skills.
14.  Kate - standout toughness, good with guns because that's what Maury Povich guests do.
14.  Ana Lucia - very tough, tied with Kate.
15.  Jin - latent but for real when he's into it.
16.  Desmond - another that might have ranked higher, needs more fights.
17.  Tom - lot of show but still dangerous. 
18.  Mikhail - he had a patch ffs.
19.  Oldham - Dharma torturer, cold and creepy.
20.  Widmore - lightweight badass but still a badass, more attitude than anything.
21.  Dogen - benefit of the doubt.
22.  Ilana - deserves mention I guess...


----------



## BlackSpecs (May 17, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Final Lost Series Badass Rankings
> 
> 1.  Smoke Monster  - .
> 2.  Eko - total badass, do not act up in his church.
> ...



Ben should be much higher up !!!!! He is the biggest nutter on the Island imo !

Same goes for Mikhail ....


----------



## The Octagon (May 17, 2010)

That list is ridiculous (mind you, so is discussing 'badass rankings', but hey ho).

Locke was a patsy whose only victory in a fight was over a hallucinating hobbit.

Sayid killed people with dishwasher trays and his legs FFS.


----------



## dilute micro (May 18, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> That list is ridiculous (mind you, so is discussing 'badass rankings', but hey ho).
> 
> Locke was a patsy whose only victory in a fight was over a hallucinating hobbit.
> 
> Sayid killed people with dishwasher trays and his legs FFS.



What isn't ridiculous?  Sayid was a wimp although a very good assassin.  How smart he was is debatable.  

Locke was every bit a badass.


----------



## TitanSound (May 18, 2010)

Not long to go now........arrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## dilute micro (May 18, 2010)

BlackSpecs said:


> Ben should be much higher up !!!!! He is the biggest nutter on the Island imo !
> 
> Same goes for Mikhail ....



Ben is disappointing for someone who used to be in charge of the island to now being a face in the crowd.  That little crying speech with Ilana was just too much.  I've always been a Ben fan but that was not right.

Mikhail got owned too easily.


----------



## The Octagon (May 18, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> What isn't ridiculous?  Sayid was a wimp although a very good assassin.  How smart he was is debatable.
> 
> Locke was every bit a badass.



The whole theme of the show has been that Locke 'thought' he was a badass, thought he was important, believed he had a special link to the island, when in actual fact he was being manipulated and ultimately died a sad little death ("I don't understand").

He was handy with a knife and a skillful tracker no doubt, and he sacrificed Boone and beat on Mikhail, but he also pussied out of killing his father, preferring to get Sawyer to do it for him, then taking the credit. 


Sayid, on the other hand, was willing to torture Sawyer for medicine, actually dug up the body of 'Henry Gale' to expose Ben, killed several 'others' with his bare hands and then became an assassin to protect the Oceanic Six and the people left behind on the island.

Recently he has fooled 'Flocke' with regard to Desmond, snapped several more necks and finally blew himself up to try and save his fellow Losties on the sub.

Oh, and he was kicking Eko's ass until Ana Lucia pulled the gun on him 

*fears he may have exposed his man-crush on Sayid*


----------



## dilute micro (May 18, 2010)

Locke never thought himself to be a badass except for his use of knives which he could back up.  He gets a pass on not killing his father. 

Sayid was a fool at love.  He loved them all.  Sawyer proved himself tougher than crybaby Sayid at being tortured.  

Eko is *easily* the baddest next to the smoke monster.  That's not even debatable.  And he had that 'going to snap' thing about him. 



In my top 10 I'll agree that Sawyer, Locke, Ben, Sayid and Juliet are open to discussion and rearrangement.  I'm firm on Eko and Ethan.  Ethan could even be 3rd really. 

I would put Ethan higher than Eko but we saw Eko take out 4 or 5 guys at once.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 19, 2010)

after finally watching the episode last night, I generally liked it, a lot! I get kind of irritated by people who are all "Where are the answers, wah wah wah?" and then call an episode full of answers boring or a letdown (not aimed at anyone here , just in general)...that episode contained a lot of answers, subtle as well as obvious (ok, the Adam and Eve thing was pretty wonky in some ways..though it does put an end to all the theories about cast members going back in time and dying, etc) I also like it when an episode is linear and focuses on one group of people/timeline like that, it soothes my ADD. 

My list of what Across the Sea revealed (no particular order)

1. The rules: made by Jacob as protector of the island. possibly passed down from "mother" explains why certain people can't kill certain other people "I've made it so you can't hurt each other" 

2. a thought: perhaps Jacob was the cause of the fertility problems on the island (or maybe MIB?) because they didn't want to see innocent babies being groomed to become future protectors of the island, and all the hardship and responsibility that goes along with it....Jacob wants people to have "a choice" in what they do

3. MIB was dealt an unfair hand and just wants off the island..maybe he was never meant to be there?

4. MIB sees dead people, Jacob does not....island seems to either attract people with this talent or bestows it upon them

5. jacob and mother sense the weather, same as above...yet only Locke (?) can also do this...therefore he was actually in tune with the island and in line to become the next protector? also there is the connection between them with the "crazy mother" thing, most others have daddy issues

6. mother wanted to die...I'd always felt like Jacob did too and was somewhat grateful 

7. mother wanted her boys to stay because she felt the island was the best place

8. the "game" represents the bond between Jacob and MIB, perhaps more than the conflict, it is what they had in common all those years MIB was living with the others

9. Mother has Smoky qualities

10. episode revealed how the frozen donkey wheel works...

and so on....

last regular episode of Lost starting here in 6 minutes!


----------



## dlx1 (May 19, 2010)

Lost S06E16 is this the last one I did think there was two eps this week ?

16
17


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2010)

thats it now until sundays 2.5 hour finale.

A much much better episdoe this week after last weeks poor effort ( but how it fits in to the last bit remains , it could well end up being genius )

now im a bit confused 

when they were chatting around the fire was there confirmation that Jacob appeared to Jack as vincent?

Also i loved the snidey God complex comment from Sawyer , i was thinking the exact same thing

are Richard and Widmore dead ? Im not so sure but if they are its an anti climax however i think Ben is conning MIB ( well at least I hope so.....)


----------



## BlackSpecs (May 19, 2010)

Ben is back in style !


----------



## dilute micro (May 20, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> thats it now until sundays 2.5 hour finale.
> 
> A much much better episdoe this week after last weeks poor effort ( but how it fits in to the last bit remains , it could well end up being genius )
> 
> ...



I'd like for Ben to be conning MiB but I don't think he is. 

I'm not sure it makes sense that Jacob was Vincent.  Are you talking about the first scene in the pilot ep?  Christian was MiB and Vincent did exactly what he told him to do.  

Well...looks like Jack is the man.


----------



## dilute micro (May 20, 2010)

Desmond is scoring badass points in a last minute surge.  Ben scored a few too.

Did anyone notice the picture at Jack's place was dark side left and light side right?  And Jack's left eye opened in the eye shot which figures correctly with mirror matter - the left side being the light.

Wow no mercy for Richard.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> I'd like for Ben to be conning MiB but I don't think he is.



there has got to be smoetihng going on with Ben and Miles and the walkie talkies...

the jacob / vincent thing was brought up on another board so im not completely convinced my self.

3 days......


----------



## TitanSound (May 20, 2010)

I'mlosingmyfuckingmind!

I have a feeling after Sunday's ep I will be left saddened and vulnerable. 6 years over in a flash


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 20, 2010)

Who is Vincent?


----------



## TitanSound (May 20, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who is Vincent?



Yo' mamma.




No, not really. The dog  (Vincent that is...not Yo' Mamma)


----------



## TitanSound (May 20, 2010)

Oh and Danielle in the latest episode = MILF.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2010)

so is Mrs Klugh , remember her ?


----------



## FoxyRed (May 20, 2010)

Im so confused...are they in purgatory or not?


----------



## TitanSound (May 20, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> so is Mrs Klugh , remember her ?



*Scarpers to Lostpedia*

Ah..I see who you mean now


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Im so confused...are they in purgatory or not?



The writers have said no but they have been known to lie, but i guess were just going to have to wait til the finale


----------



## Structaural (May 20, 2010)




----------



## The Octagon (May 21, 2010)

Wow, they're not pulling any punches now are they?

Was Richard killed or just smacked out of the way so Flocke could get to Ben? Crappy end for the character if so 

Kind of wanted to see more Widmore / Ben interaction, although it is nice to have bastard Ben back 

Love that they didn't mess around with the whole 'new Jacob' decision, of course it was going to be Jack and they got right to the point  . I'm assuming that Jack is now, um... immortal isn't the right word.... but you get what I mean, I wonder if Flocke is now unable to kill him personally as he was with Jacob?

Can't believe it's nearly the end. There have been better shows, but none that have taken hold of my interest in quite the same way. Regardless of how it ends, this has been 'event' television at it's very best


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Can't believe it's nearly the end. There have been better shows, but none that have taken hold of my interest in quite the same way. Regardless of how it ends, this has been 'event' television at it's very best




Ageed , no other show has got me talking to mates and non mates alike about it


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 21, 2010)

Looks like the big alternate universe showdown is shaping up nicely. All the LA stuff this series has been a minor masterpiece of pacing and plotting IMO, hope it comes to something good...


----------



## The Octagon (May 21, 2010)

Not much new footage (if any), but goosebumps galore.


----------



## TitanSound (May 21, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Not much new footage (if any), but goosebumps galore.



Oooops. I just did a sex wee.


----------



## Structaural (May 21, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Wow, they're not pulling any punches now are they?
> 
> Was Richard killed or just smacked out of the way so Flocke could get to Ben? Crappy end for the character if so
> 
> ...



Maybe Richard will turn up with a couple of limbs and an eye missing, but still going Zombie style.

Yeah, I'm going to miss this programme, can't believe it's all over on Monday (though there is going to an extra 20 mins of the final on the DVDs).

So who got Desmond out of the well?, I like to think it was Bernard and Rose with the help of Vincent – ‘woof, he’s in the well’, ‘is there someone in the well, Vincent?’, ‘woof, yes you inconsequencial pair – your final curtain, after all you’re not ‘adam and eve’, so what’s your point?’, unless they died back in the 70s/80s.

Loved Miles's lines:

Richycardo:  I’m gonna talk to him. I know this man. All he wants is for me to join him, and if I can get him to leave with me, maybe that’ll give the rest of you a chance.
MILES: Good luck with that! *runs like fuck*


----------



## The Octagon (May 21, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Loved Miles's lines:
> 
> Richycardo:  I’m gonna talk to him. I know this man. All he wants is for me to join him, and if I can get him to leave with me, maybe that’ll give the rest of you a chance.
> MILES: Good luck with that! *runs like fuck*



I would so be Miles in that situation ("what the fuck are we waiting for, run morons, he's indestructable and pissed!")


----------



## TitanSound (May 21, 2010)

My biggest questions I want answers to are.

Hanso Foundation/Dharma: Wtf? Why they there in the first place? Why were there still food drops when the Losties crashed?

The Shark with the logo: What is it's purpose as it is always hanging around the Island and has not swum off.

The Temple: Why was it so important to protect it?


----------



## The Octagon (May 21, 2010)

Hmmm, I reckon they've already answered the stuff regarding Hanso / Dharma (perhaps not explicitly, but enough to fill in the blanks, unless I've missed a crucial thing that needs answering?). The Shark seemed to me to be a genetic experiment / test, like the polar bears, perhaps kept in by conditioning or sonic fences in the water


----------



## Structaural (May 21, 2010)

I'd like to know what Dharma did to get 'purged', whether Ben was dealing with Jacob or MiB when he was leader of the Others, what Dharma used the Orchid station for and how often did they turn the donkey wheel (must have been at least twice), why Widmore wanted Alex dead, who Juliet shot in the outrigger, and a bit more about the beginning of Dharma especially in light of the fact that Hanso died when the Black rock hit the island.
Who put the MiB in the hut, and how long had he been there, who broke the ash circle around it?
Where is Christians body and why did Ben kill all the people off island and how often did he leave when he was leader. 
How Eloise knows so much, whether Faraday was born on the island and how Eloise got off the island, what's the egyptian connection, who built the statue and the Temple and what was the button pressing in the hatch actually doing, why were the Others such cunts (Widmore breaking that guys neck, Ms Klugh willingly getting shot by Makail), why they lived in Dharmaville instead of the Temple and why did they have so many leaders (Bea, Ms Klugh, Ben, Dogen, Richard, Tom) and what was Walt all about. 
I doubt I'll get answers to any of these.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 21, 2010)

And another question; how come Jacob couldn't find any candidates among the others, or the Dharma crew for that matter?


----------



## dlx1 (May 21, 2010)

_I'll Never Be Lost Again_

they can move the island but never the place in my hart


----------



## dilute micro (May 21, 2010)

Structaural said:


> I'd like to know what Dharma did to get 'purged', whether Ben was dealing with Jacob or MiB when he was leader of the Others, what Dharma used the Orchid station for and how often did they turn the donkey wheel (must have been at least twice), why Widmore wanted Alex dead, who Juliet shot in the outrigger, and a bit more about the beginning of Dharma especially in light of the fact that Hanso died when the Black rock hit the island.
> Who put the MiB in the hut, and how long had he been there, who broke the ash circle around it?
> Where is Christians body and why did Ben kill all the people off island and how often did he leave when he was leader.
> How Eloise knows so much, whether Faraday was born on the island and how Eloise got off the island, what's the egyptian connection, who built the statue and the Temple and what was the button pressing in the hatch actually doing, why were the Others such cunts (Widmore breaking that guys neck, Ms Klugh willingly getting shot by Makail), why they lived in Dharmaville instead of the Temple and why did they have so many leaders (Bea, Ms Klugh, Ben, Dogen, Richard, Tom) and what was Walt all about.
> I doubt I'll get answers to any of these.



Why the Others wore fake beards.  

Lots of questions about the whispers...


----------



## dilute micro (May 21, 2010)

They have to explain the two timelines. 

They have to.  None of us should let them off if they don't.


----------



## Strumpet (May 21, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> I'mlosingmyfuckingmind!
> I have a feeling after Sunday's ep I will be left saddened and vulnerable. 6 years over in a flash


Ditto! 



The Octagon said:


> Not much new footage (if any), but goosebumps galore.


*squeals* 



dilute micro said:


> They have to explain the two timelines.
> They have to.  None of us should let them off if they don't.


They better!


----------



## The Octagon (May 22, 2010)

You know what, the more I watch the promos and trailers, the more I reckon we haven't seen the last of real Locke.

Sod what Linus says, Dead ain't dead.

That's the only prediction i'm making


----------



## dilute micro (May 22, 2010)

I'm going to miss this show.  Why did my sister have to tell me about it?  Why did I finally give in?





Spoiler:  



LOST


----------



## bi0boy (May 22, 2010)

Sky are showing it at 5am, the same time as the US screening.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment_and_arts/10135874.stm


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Why the Others wore fake beards.
> 
> Lots of questions about the whispers...



And how does Jacob get to come back to life for a bit because of a fire? And where did the fire come from?

What was on the island before Jacobs 'mum'.


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2010)

if his ashes are on fire he can be on the island... init


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> if his ashes are on fire he can be on the island... init



Oh I see, and the boy Jacob took the ashes from Hurley and started the fire. So has he been Donkey Wheeling it?

Humm, but when Jacob first burned his ashes were on the fire and he wasn't alive. 

What are the other ashes that keep MiB at bay?


----------



## Augie March (May 22, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What was on the island before Jacobs 'mum'.



Jacob's nan? 

Anyway, I'm sure all the answers to the gaping plot holes in the story will be fully explained in the final episode...

*cough


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh I see, and the boy Jacob took the ashes from Hurley and started the fire. So has he been Donkey Wheeling it?
> 
> Humm, but when Jacob first burned his ashes were on the fire and he wasn't alive.
> 
> What are the other ashes that keep MiB at bay?



not sure on that one.. but yeah the kids took the ashes to start a fire so he could talk to them all.


----------



## dilute micro (May 22, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What was on the island before Jacobs 'mum'.



I take it that it proved true the island is always inhabited by 2 sides and each are vying for control.  And this has been going on ever since. 

  Which side would the Egyptians be?


----------



## krtek a houby (May 22, 2010)

What's the deal with the underwater shot in episode 1 of this season?


----------



## Structaural (May 22, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> And how does Jacob get to come back to life for a bit because of a fire? And where did the fire come from?
> 
> What was on the island before Jacobs 'mum'.



and how do ashes 'burn away' they're already ashes...?

'Every question will only lead to another question.'


----------



## Structaural (May 22, 2010)

jer said:


> What's the deal with the underwater shot in episode 1 of this season?



producers messing around with After Effects (and cheaper than showing a sub - which they're not very good at portraying in CG)


----------



## dlx1 (May 22, 2010)

> and how do ashes 'burn away' they're already ashes...?


the heat from the fire sparked the sole of Jacob to rise again plus the island is MAGIC


----------



## dilute micro (May 22, 2010)

Final Lost Coolness Rankings

1.  Sawyer - gold standard
2.  Miles
2.  Jacob
3.  Locke
4.  Ben
5.  Eko
5.  Lapidus
6.  Richard
6.  Sayid
7.  Widmore
7.  Christian
8.  Abaddon
9.  MiB
10. Daniel
10. Juliet
11. Danielle
12. Cooper
13. Eloise
14. Horace
15. Pierre
15. Jack
16. Mars
17.  Hurley
18.  Mr Paik
18.  Desmond
19.  Walt
20.  Ana Lucia 
21.  Tom
22.  Jin
23.  Mikhail
24.  Charlie
25.  Rose


----------



## dilute micro (May 22, 2010)

Damn I forgot Lapidus


----------



## krtek a houby (May 22, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Damn I forgot Lapidus



Lapidus is coolness personified - how could you?


----------



## dilute micro (May 22, 2010)

Scrap that one.  

On 2nd thought I probably should rank Sayid higher.  I have a bias against him because he should have been more influential given his big shot Bondesque capabilities. 

Oh wait I can edit it.  There's an idea.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 22, 2010)

Structaural said:


> producers messing around with After Effects (and cheaper than showing a sub - which they're not very good at portraying in CG)



I reckon it's a big hint.


----------



## dlx1 (May 23, 2010)

> 17. Hurley



fuck off no way he 17 place.



> 5. Eko


 when was the last time he was seen S04 he dead and not cool enough to come back.


----------



## dilute micro (May 23, 2010)

Somebody has posted up an interesting theory on lostpedia about the significance of Aaron and MiB's potential usage of him. 

The poster points out that after the crash Claire said she couldn't feel Aaron kicking - then all of a sudden he starts kicking again.  In the last ep at the breakfast table she talked about him kicking then too.  Could have MiB brought Aaron back to life in the womb?  

^ if so I'm not sure how it would matter.  Aaron is far away and it would seem that MiB's best chance to get off the island would be via the alt timeline....somehow.


----------



## dilute micro (May 23, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> fuck off no way he 17 place.
> 
> when was the last time he was seen S04 he dead and not cool enough to come back.



6 years is as much of Hurley as I can take. 

I forgot to include Carmen who would rank higher than Hurley.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 23, 2010)

jer said:


> What's the deal with the underwater shot in episode 1 of this season?



In the alternate universe the plane flies over the island (instead of crashing into it) which can't be seen as it is completely submerged underwater. I guess it's not really an island in that respect.


----------



## dilute micro (May 23, 2010)

The clock ticketh.


----------



## dilute micro (May 23, 2010)

Best Lost Original Rock Song Ranking

1.  You All Everybody - Drive Shaft


----------



## dilute micro (May 23, 2010)

Worst Lost Original Rock Song Ranking

1.  You All Everybody - Drive Shaft


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 23, 2010)

Oh hang on is this on tonight? 

Sweet.


----------



## dilute micro (May 23, 2010)

Questions that MUST be answered:

1.  The two timelines
2.  Is boning your step sister wrong?


----------



## dilute micro (May 24, 2010)

WTF.

Apparently the show doesn't start till after a big long la tee dah about the making of Lost.


----------



## dilute micro (May 24, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 24, 2010)

So, is anyone else watching it?


----------



## The Octagon (May 24, 2010)

You've got to be fucking kidding me.

Biggest. Bait and Switch. Ever.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 24, 2010)

Tell me that was not all about Christianity? 4 years, and it was all about god bothering??


----------



## Santino (May 24, 2010)

So... the alternate timeline WAS purgatory?


----------



## Santino (May 24, 2010)

Where's the mirror matter, dilute micro? Where's the mirror matter?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 24, 2010)

I thought it was pretty fucking great, tbh.

I cried a massive amount. Like I can afford to lose more water in this weather.

I loved the symmetry of it ending like it started. When his eye closed *bites fist; wipes tear*


----------



## Echo Base (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, that was pretty damn good. Not too much reductive explanatory crap about Jacob and Smokey. Just the characters and their relationships to each other.

They all died happily ever after.


----------



## The Octagon (May 24, 2010)

I need to watch that again (actually, I need to watch the whole thing again, but I need a break!), a ridiculous amount of stuff going on.

I like the fact they didn't try to answer every little mystery, but instead focused on the characters and their relationships (which is how the show first started, rather than action packed time travel shenanigans).

Not ashamed to say I experienced several 'lump in the throat' moments, particularly as each of the 'alternate' Losties had their eyes opened (the acting was so good in so many of these scenes, you could see the emotion overwhelming them).

Need to digest it a bit more, but overall it was a massive success for me


----------



## Santino (May 24, 2010)

A lot of people on the internet think everyone died in the very first episode.

It reminds me of people who thought that Teddy really was the murderer in Memento.


----------



## Ozric (May 24, 2010)

I love the nervous people around me at the moment, all I have to do is to take a big breath and look like I'm going to say something and they cover their ears 

I did like the ending but was wierded out as to how Lost and Ashes to Ashes seemed to end in such a similar way.  Probably just sleep deprivation.

Think it would have been good if Ben had been dragged of by black shadows á la 'Ghost'.


----------



## The Octagon (May 24, 2010)

Ozric said:


> Think it would have been good if Ben had been dragged of by black shadows á la 'Ghost'.



Ben's ending was one of the most interesting when you think about it, because whilst everyone else's 'returning memories' are about love and connections to each other, his memories (and those of Danielle and Alex) will be of him doing terrible things to them both and getting them killed, shattering his blossoming relationship in the purgatory with them. 

No wonder he chooses to stay behind, he hasn't yet made peace with them and earned the right to cross over, regardless of the (apparently) years he spends working with Hurley to protect the Island.

Incidentally, Hurley / Ben running the Island would be a great Lost: The Next Generation spin-off, imagine the wacky hi-jinks


----------



## Pingu (May 24, 2010)

so then to summerise


what was it all about then?


----------



## dlx1 (May 24, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh hang on is this on tonight?
> 
> Sweet.



 it been moved to sunday night  ? last show ?

LOSTS06E17
LOSTS06E18
No videos were found.

ta.

come on fucker stagevu.com upload


----------



## Kanda (May 24, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> it been moved to sunday night  ? last show ?
> 
> LOSTS06E17
> LOSTS06E18
> No videos were found.



Finale was on at 5am this morning in the UK


----------



## Santino (May 24, 2010)

Pingu said:


> so then to summerise
> 
> 
> what was it all about then?



1. It was a magic island.

2. Tell your friends and family that you love them.

3. No mirror matter.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2010)

That was weird but strangely satisfactory


----------



## Santino (May 24, 2010)

.

Deleted: Wrong thread.


----------



## Echo Base (May 24, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Ben's ending was one of the most interesting when you think about it, because whilst everyone else's 'returning memories' are about love and connections to each other, his memories (and those of Danielle and Alex) will be of him doing terrible things to them both and getting them killed, shattering his blossoming relationship in the purgatory with them.
> 
> No wonder he chooses to stay behind, he hasn't yet made peace with them and earned the right to cross over, regardless of the (apparently) years he spends working with Hurley to protect the Island.
> 
> Incidentally, Hurley / Ben running the Island would be a great Lost: The Next Generation spin-off, imagine the wacky hi-jinks



I think Ben didnt 'come in' because he is now the Island Guardian having taken over from Hugo.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 24, 2010)

Why wasn't Walt, his old man and Mr Eko there at the end? I suppose there's no point asking any questions really.

It was mildly satisfying I guess.

I do hope though that when I die I get 3 days in purgatory to make up for 3 days I spent watching this series.  Even if it's 3 days spent sat on the toilet having one of those really long and satisfying dumps whilst reading a book, i'll feel like those 3 days have been made up to me.


----------



## The Octagon (May 24, 2010)

Echo Base said:


> I think Ben didnt 'come in' because he is now the Island Guardian having taken over from Hugo.



Nah, everyone you see in the 'sideways' flash is dead, the implication is that Hurley and Ben have lived for a long time as Number 1 and 2 respectively, but everyone is brought together regardless of when they died for the church 'crossover' (at least that's how I read it).


----------



## The Octagon (May 24, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Why wasn't Walt, his old man and Mr Eko there at the end? I suppose there's no point asking any questions really.



I think the church scene consisted of those people for whom the Island represented the most important period of their lives, Walt spent relatively little time there in comparison and probably had more formative experiences later in his life not tied to the Island (plus he was 'special').

Judging by Michael's 'ghost' conversations with Hurley, he was trapped on the Island as a 'whisper', unable to move on due to the things he did (or is unable to forgive himself for).

Eko seemed to accept his death almost immediately when killed by the smoke monster, so he may have already passed on with Yemi.

Ana-Lucia was the subject of that conversation between Hurley and Desmond, where Hurley asks "she's not coming too?", and Desmond replies "She's not ready yet", implying she hasn't accepted her death or isn't ready to 'let go'.

IMO of course.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 24, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> I think the church scene consisted of those people for whom the Island represented the most important period of their lives, Walt spent relatively little time there in comparison and probably had more formative experiences later in his life not tied to the Island (plus he was 'special').
> 
> Judging by Michael's 'ghost' conversations with Hurley, he was trapped on the Island as a 'whisper', unable to move on due to the things he did (or is unable to forgive himself for).
> 
> ...



That makes sense (apart from Walt) what was Walt 'special' for?  Seems that Walt was pretty pointless in the end even though it looked like he was going to be quite a big part of it all as it progressed.


----------



## Santino (May 24, 2010)

He might have had his own WALTernate timeline.








Sorry.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 24, 2010)

I was probably a bit harsh in my purgatory thing, I did enjoy the show.  All a bit unoriginal in the end though isn't it? I mean the writers of Jacob's Ladder managed to neatly wrap up a film, with pretty much exactly the same story line, in a little under 2 hours whereas Lost ponced about for 6 years .


----------



## yardbird (May 24, 2010)

Echo Base said:


> I think Ben didnt 'come in' because he is now the Island Guardian having taken over from Hugo.



I think so.
Ben had - from what Hurley said - proved himself to be a good number 2 and thus redeemed himself, so he has other work to do now.

And where was Gene Hunt ??


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 24, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I was probably a bit harsh in my purgatory thing, I did enjoy the show.  All a bit unoriginal in the end though isn't it? I mean the writers of Jacob's Ladder managed to neatly wrap up a film, with pretty much exactly the same story line, in a little under 2 hours whereas Lost ponced about for 6 years .




Yes, it's been done many times. 


I gave myself time to let it sink in, but I'm not very happy with the ending. 

For us in the US, there were about 5 gazillion commercials too, so it kept pulling you out of the moment. 

Also I really can't believe how stupid people are! Thinking that the end is left to your own interpretation about whether they were dead the whole time? Whaaaattttt?


Though I have to say I don't really get why they did that shot of the wreckage right at the very end. hmm.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 24, 2010)

Oh and Michael answered a question on a late night talk show about why he was not there. He said he was still stuck on the island being one of the whispers. I'm very disappointed that Walt was not in the finale. He should have been. It was a big mistake IMO.


----------



## The Octagon (May 24, 2010)

The stupid is alive and well on the IMDB and DigitalSpy boards.

"WTF!!!! They were dead the whole time??? crap!!!"
"So Jack imagined everything just as Oceanic crashed?"
"The didn't explain the numbers, 6 years wasted!!!"

Jesus fucking wept, not everyone's going to like the ending, but at least 'get' the fucking point


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 24, 2010)

right, that's part of why I'm so disappointed. You watch the show for years thinking we all get it to some degree, and it's this unifying feeling, only to find out 1/2 the people watching were complete morons who probably just watch it cause it happens to be on tv....


----------



## Santino (May 24, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> right, that's part of why I'm so disappointed. You watch the show for years thinking we all get it to some degree, and it's this unifying feeling, only to find out 1/2 the people watching were complete morons who probably just watch it cause it happens to be on tv....



They enjoy feeling the light on their faces.


----------



## dlx1 (May 24, 2010)

no stagevu.com it is Monday 
Lost.S06E17
Breaking Bad S03E10


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 24, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> no stagevu.com it is Monday
> Lost.S06E17
> Breaking Bad S03E10



Go on quicksilver screen, there's loads of links there.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2010)

its on ninjavideo too

i watched it on a live stream at 2am but had to sack it off after the first half , how many adverts ffs ? 

How can you in the is cope with so much , it was like every 10 mins they had 5 mins of adverts 

watched the rest at lunch time , no ads , nothing .

It still sinking in. It was a shame that Ashes to ashes pipped it to the post less than a week before....


----------



## Structaural (May 24, 2010)

So the alt was the Sixth Sense/the astral/purgatory (this was a theory of mine I really didn't want to be true) and they all went happily to heaven. Oh well. 
Great emotional acting but that ending and reason for the alt was a bit.. meh.... I was hoping for a few more answers too, oh well.
So Widmore blasting Desmond with large amounts of electromagnetism makes him go to purgatory? odd. Oh well. 

It's done now, I'll watch again tonight and get on with my life again  I enjoyed it a lot, but I'm a bit disappointed - as expected really. Probably sad that it's all over now.

Series 6 was the weakest series really, writing-wise (I've been rewatching series 1 and 2 all week).

I've seen odd bits of footage that never appeared in the series - some guy arriving on a big boat and climbing the cliff, Jacob saying 'I had to create my own loop' - just misinformation I guess. So the detonation of the nuke created the 'incident' and that was that...


----------



## Structaural (May 24, 2010)

It's only 1:44 mins without adds - so that's 45 mins of ads.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 24, 2010)

Structaural said:


> It's only 1:44 mins without adds - so that's 45 mins of ads.



I have friends who wait until a series is over before watching it.  Then, they buy the box set.  They can't stand the huge number of ads in everything.  I'm about there myself, since they switched to digital--can't get a reliable picture most of the time.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 24, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I have friends who wait until a series is over before watching it.  Then, they buy the box set.  They can't stand the huge number of ads in everything.  I'm about there myself, since they switched to digital--can't get a reliable picture most of the time.



Just watch it on the Internet where some kind soul has edited out all the ads .


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 24, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Just watch it on the Internet where some kind soul has edited out all the ads .



I hate stealing that much bandwidth from the poor dear next door.


----------



## andy2002 (May 24, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Why wasn't Walt, his old man and Mr Eko there at the end?



Apparently they tried to get the bloke who played Mr Eko to reprise his role in the last episode but he wanted five times the amount of money they were offering.


----------



## TitanSound (May 24, 2010)

I get it but sorry, what a cop out ending. It could have been so much better but it was soooooooo unoriginal.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 24, 2010)

Wow. I mean, wow. Some interesting theories on the grauniad blog but I think I'll just leave it to sink in. Very moving and fuck it, I enjoyed it.

Great to see Vincent again


----------



## TitanSound (May 24, 2010)

You know what, I think they have pulled a total cunts trick. Seriously, it had so much potential to be reallllly good with all the weird stuff that went on and the mythology/temple/others/smoke monster. Cop out I tell ya.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 24, 2010)

^ seriously! and after thinking about it some more, all they really needed to do was answer some more questions, have a more definitive ending before (or after) Jack's death (clips of what happens after Kate, Claire, etc get off the island, clips of Hurley protecting the island, and so on) I keep comparing it to the end of Six Feet Under, which ended somewhat similarly, but I think _that_ was a perfect ending, and still makes me sob hysterically every time I watch it. The difference there was there was fucking CLOSURE! And then everybody died. 
Lost skipped a big step, and now they can never make up for it. Bastards!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 24, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> You know what, I think they have pulled a total cunts trick. Seriously, it had so much potential to be reallllly good with all the weird stuff that went on and the mythology/temple/others/smoke monster. Cop out I tell ya.



Yeah, basically all that stuff was totally irrelevant really but they made out that it was highly relevant.  

In the end all that mattered was the characters and their relations with each other, love, hate, jealousy, rage, anger and all that jazz and how in the end it doesn't matter, just love your friends and blah blah...yeah we know all that. Just tell us why there were fucking polar bears wandering around on a fucking tropical island


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 24, 2010)

uh, the polar bears were there because Dharma was studying them. http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Polar_bears
Next.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 25, 2010)

all I really wanted to see was how Walt being special affected his life after the island, in some way that connected him to the island later in life. If they had shown that, then they could have killed many birds with one stone (as Aaron and Ji Yeon were special too we could have just assumed similar fates for them)


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 25, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> uh, the polar bears were there because Dharma was studying them. http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Polar_bears
> Next.



Yeah I know, I was joking


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 25, 2010)

oh, sorry!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 25, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> oh, sorry!





Most of it is pretty tied up really.  The stuff that wasn't answered for me is what exactly is the deal with the smoke monster? I mean we know who it is but why did he turn into smoke when he was thrown down there? That wasn't answered.  The temple? No explanation whatsoever! WTF was the origins of Smokey and Jacob? All we got was "yeah their mum floated to the island and she had her head caved in by some woman as soon as she gave birth to them" They just seem to have been born to some random woman and that was that.  The numbers are only answered by looking outside of the show, apparently they're some equation predicting the end of human kind.  The island? Just some magic place I guess.  

The main bug for me, like you, is Walt.  Why was he so special? What exactly was the point of him being special? I was just waiting for him to be the big twist in it and he never showed.

I just get the impression that the island and all the stuff going on was just intense symbolism, for example the light they had to protect symbolised the source of life, like in near death experiences everyone goes towards a light, IMO of course  and none of it had any relevance to the story.  Which is fine really, I was just expecting something more than "Yeah, people are important you know and you should be nice to people you love, if you're not it doesn't matter too much because when you die it doesn't matter because we all move on to the 'next place'"  Kind of nice but a bit sappy and very unoriginal.

I enjoyed it anyway but thank fuck it's over with.


----------



## dilute micro (May 25, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Though I have to say I don't really get why they did that shot of the wreckage right at the very end. hmm.



To remind all of us stupid people who thought the passengers actually survived of how stupid we were.  

So they did do another version of _An Occurrence At Owl Creek Bridge_.  That was one of the books in the hatch and one Locke held so we could see it but I was for certain they wouldn't do it because they were showing it to us.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 25, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> To remind all of us stupid people who thought the passengers actually survived of how stupid we were.
> 
> So they did do another version of _An Occurrence At Owl Creek Bridge_.  That was one of the books in the hatch and one Locke held so we could see it but I was for certain they wouldn't do it because they were showing it to us.



Amazing how a show can fuck with a person's head 

The wreckage you saw was inserted by ABC.  The stream I saw was ripped from CTV and that didn't have the wreckage.  Is CTV Canadian? I dunno, but they didn't show the wreckage on that and other people have reported not seeing the wreckage on CTV so I think it's just an irrelevant filler for the end credits.


----------



## Reno (May 25, 2010)

Now that I've read how it ends, I'm so glad I stopped watching this show at episode six.


----------



## dilute micro (May 25, 2010)

I think it is Canadian.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 25, 2010)

Just been reading the IMDB boards, there's a lot of people moaning about things not cleared up.  The stuff I mentioned earlier don't really nag me at all (except Walt) surely there's meant to be mysteries left unresolved? It's Lost ffs, you could argue that all the mysteries left unsolved is a metaphor for the mysteries of life that are unsolved, and will probably never be solved, that's if you really wanna wank on about it .  I like when writers leave things open to the audience's interpretation, they haven't really done that in terms of the ending, in fact they made it abundantly clear, but they have left all the little niggly mysteries and symbols open to interpretation and I like that.

If only all the people moaning so loudly about things left untied had read this quote, they might not be as disappointed:



> "This show is about people who are metaphorically lost in their lives, who get on an airplane, and crash on an island, and become physically lost on the planet Earth. And once they are able to metaphorically find themselves in their lives again, they will be able to physically find themselves in the world again. When you look at the entire show, that's what it will look like. That's what it's always been about." - Lost co-creator Damon Lindelof, IGN interview, January 16, 2007



Can't say fairer than that ay? That's exactly what they've achieved.


----------



## dilute micro (May 25, 2010)

I'm kind of pissed off and sad.  I hate it's over.  It's the characters and actors I'll miss.  Locke was the best.  O'Quinn was so believable - perfect in every way to play Locke.


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2010)

Just finished watching the finale - not sure what to make of it.  I feel sort of disappointed and upset, but that's not surprising given that I've been eagerly anticipating the next episode/start of the next season more or less constantly for 6 years and now it's over.  There isn't an ending on earth (or in the imagination) that could have been brilliant enough to make up for the fact that it's finished.

But on the other hand there's not a single other show that I have measured the passage of years against the way I did with Lost in the previous paragraph 

Right at this moment, I'm hot, tired, and a little bit tipsy.  I think I might have to watch it again tomorrow, just to be sure that the ending was indeed the 'make of it what you will' ending that I took it for tonight.  I hate that sort of thing.


----------



## selamlar (May 25, 2010)

Well, not that I have any proof of it, you understand, but that is what I said was going on from about half way through season 1.  <high ground taken>


----------



## andy2002 (May 25, 2010)

Reno said:


> Now that I've read how it ends, I'm so glad I stopped watching this show at episode six.



I sat through every episode and it's easily the most infuriating series I've ever seen - occasionally brilliant (the flash forward and time travel episodes) but an incoherent mess for the most part. The last episode was garbage - the writers had (just like on Battlestar Galactica) painted themselves into a corner a long time ago and the ending was a lazy cop out.


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone here think they were dead all along?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2010)

What a load of shit. Nothing was answered except what the alt reality was, and that just felt like old hat. That kind of thing has been done far better in films like Jacobs ladder, the i inside or dead end. I'm not really sure you can get away with such a tired idea on a long running TV show. 

The writers should know by now that we don't give a shit about jack, we care about revelations. Watching Jack stumble around for the last 10 minutes was painfully dull. The we have something that represents the usual end of series tosh where we see everyone back together again and smiling like idiots. So the happy ever after ending is 'oh there is a heaven'. FFS you could put that at the end of any fucking TV show, it had nothing to do with the STORY. Who gives a shit that they all went to heaven after they died (some came to sticky ends, some lead out their natural lives without us seeing), that wasn't a part of the STORY. The story was about the island.


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So the happy ever after ending is 'oh there is a heaven'. FFS you could put that at the end of any fucking TV show, it had nothing to do with the STORY. Who gives a shit that they all went to heaven after they died (some came to sticky ends, some lead out their natural lives without us seeing), that wasn't a part of the STORY. The story was about the island.



To be fair, not all shows have already introduced the idea of ghosts, immortals and being able to talk to the dead.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2010)

yardbird said:


> I think so.
> Ben had - from what Hurley said - proved himself to be a good number 2 and thus redeemed himself, so he has other work to do now.
> 
> And where was Gene Hunt ??



No. There was no time frame in the alt reality (heaven) so even if Ben had taken over and lived a million years before he died he would still be there with the others at the end. 

Where was Richard? What about that black chap and his son from the first series?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2010)

Santino said:


> To be fair, not all shows have already introduced the idea of ghosts, immortals and being able to talk to the dead.



I suppose so. I think I am angry because being dead isn't the end or the revelation in the story. Finding out the everyone dies some day isn't a big surprise. 
Then they all get together in heaven because they spent a few years on a magic island, the point of which was never ever explained. 

They did all that fighting for the island, but for what? Some people seemed to know but they never bloody told us. 
"Yeah don't worry about it, when your dead, weather or not it happens in our story or later, everything is nice, so who cares"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Most of it is pretty tied up really.  The stuff that wasn't answered for me is what exactly is the deal with the smoke monster? I mean we know who it is but why did he turn into smoke when he was thrown down there?



PLus, did he fall down and then roll all the way across the room, round the pillars and up the steps and into the pool?


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2010)

One thing that wasn't made clear was whether the Monster really WAS Jacob's brother, or just a smoke thing with his brother's memories and personality (who perhaps even believed he was the brother). We saw the brother die and his body was still where Jacob buried it.


----------



## Strumpet (May 25, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Just watch it on the Internet where some kind soul has edited out all the ads.



Yep I did too. 


Loved it. Welled up a few times especially when they were all realising what was going on and when some of them found each other again like Juliet and Sawyer. *sniff*
I was also overjoyed to see Vincent!! Found it quite beautiful that he lay with Jack at the end. *sniff*

I'm a little irked I don;t have all the answers to my questions but I still loved it. Lost isn't the first and won't be the last show to end with several ?????'s. 

It's over


----------



## TitanSound (May 25, 2010)

I think my mate in America sums it up perfectly. He sent this e-mail to ABC 




			
				My Mate Cam said:
			
		

> Dear writers/producers of LOST: FUCK YOU. What a horse shit ending, you didn't explain ANYTHING! Where the fuck was Walt at? Why was he so "special"? What happened to Aaron being so "special"? What the FUCK is with all the Eg...yptian shit through out the entire island?! What's the explanation of the fucking light? What the fuck is the rock/cork thats keeping the light on?! This show went from being built on mysteries that we loved so much to you just doing a wrap up on the characters themselves! I feel completely fucked for watching this show for 6 god damn years for you to pull this shit. FUCK YOU and FUCK ABC. I will not be tuning into anymore of your horse shit tv shows again.
> 
> "2 and a half hour long finale!!!" it was because they fucking milked it for 45 minutes of advertising. it was really only a 2 hour finale. Fuck you.
> 
> ...


----------



## dilute micro (May 25, 2010)

No No No they don't get off.  They give to us what amounts to the kid that demands your attention while you're talking to another adult and then proceeds to make up some kind of "look what I can do" nonsense.  And we're supposed to applaud.  

We've seen LOTR before.  Everybody knows the Owl Creek Bridge story.  

They had an opportunity to do something no other show had done...AND THEY BLEW IT.  Now the show DOESN'T EVEN MAKE SENSE.  Things aren't consistent.  They don't follow any pattern of logic.  It would be a little better if things did add up.  But it doesn't look like they had any such concern.  And the writers cop out of "make of it what you will" is saying if it doesn't make sense then that's our problem.


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2010)

You're upset about the mirror matter, aren't you?


----------



## TitanSound (May 25, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> They had an opportunity to do something no other show had done...AND THEY BLEW IT.  Now the show DOESN'T EVEN MAKE SENSE.  Things aren't consistent.  They don't follow any pattern of logic.  It would be a little better if things did add up.  But it doesn't look like they had any such concern.  And the writers cop out of "make of it what you will" is saying if it doesn't make sense then that's our problem.



My thoughts exactly. They basically made a shitload of money producing a show that sucked people in then gave them nothing. I'm going to find them and rob them.


----------



## dilute micro (May 25, 2010)

Santino said:


> You're upset about the mirror matter, aren't you?



Not at all.  It was well established back in the first season that mirror matter was the backbone of the show.  The question was how much it was going to play into the plot.


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Not at all.  It was well established back in the first season that mirror matter was the backbone of the show.  The question was how much it was going to play into the plot.



Was it well established by vague metaphors, such as black and white things?


----------



## dilute micro (May 25, 2010)

Santino said:


> Was it well established by vague metaphors, such as black and white things?



No black and white alone doesn't do it.


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2010)

So how was the importance of mirror matter, a concept never once explicitly mentioned in any episode, 'well established' in series one?


----------



## The Octagon (May 25, 2010)

LOL at the people raging against not being given all the answers, do you have any idea how boring the finale would have been if someone omnipotent sat down with the Losties and went through every mystery, giving a (non-existant) explanation for each one? 

It would be the ending of Matrix Reloaded, and equally shit.

Some of us don't want it spelled out like children, to paraphrase a favourite expression on here - "Fuck the casual, spoon-fed viewer".

*Time travel *= impossible to explain scientifically, seeing as nobody's ever achieved it, it's down to the special electromagnetic / magic forces of the island, what more could you possibly need to know? The equations? Faraday did his best, but it's a US Network show, 42 mins of blackboard chalk is poor storytelling in the extreme!

*Smoke Monster* = Pure 'Light' of the island reacts with MIB's rage over not being able to leave creates a dark vengeful entity, do you want to know exactly what it's made of and how it works? It's a fucking smoke monster 

*Desmond* = The only person who could survive pulling the plug and making MIB mortal, giving the Losties the chance to kill him. Fairly fucking important and completely consistent with the way his character has been crafted throught the last 3-4 seasons, both in special abilities and motivation.

*Widmore* = Treasures the Island above all else (remember his willingness to snap fellow others' necks if they give anything away about it to outsiders?), when finally able to meet Jacob, of course he's going to listen to him, not to mention he is one of the few individuals able to command the resources needed to bring Desmond and a task force to the Island and keep MIB at bay with the fences while they test Desmond's electromagnetic resistance.

*Vincent* = Seriously, it's just a fucking dog 

*"We don't care about the characters, it's about the Island"* = Actually plenty of us do care more about the characters rather than the psuedo-sci-fi window dressing. Ultimately the show was predominantly about 'Lost' people, given a second chance in their lives to find meaning and make a difference. The Island's supernatural properties meant that these struggles could be externalised and allowed the characters to interact with each other on deeper levels (Desmond's conciousness-jumping, Sawyer / Juliet being brought together by a time-jump gone wrong, Charlie / Sayid's self sacrifice for people they loved, etc).

I agree that *Walt* was a definite loose end (the actor just grew too quickly and didn't fit the role as a prodigal child anymore, so they cut the storyline), but how does that spoil 6 seasons of great tv drama (of which at least 3 were outstanding by any measure, bar the very best HBO can offer)?

I though it was brilliant finale that fit the show perfectly, but even if it had been shit that's no reason to disregard the entire show as a consequence


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> LOL at the people raging against not being given all the answers, do you have any idea how boring the finale would have been if someone omnipotent sat down with the Losties and went through every mystery, giving a (non-existant) explanation for each one?
> 
> It would be the ending of Matrix Reloaded, and equally shit.
> 
> ...



Good post.


----------



## TitanSound (May 25, 2010)

Fuck you and your logical reasoning 


Can you not understand why people would feel cheated though? I mean that ending would have suited a 2 season programme. Not a 6 season epic like it was. I understand the ending but I think it was a massive, massive cop out. They could have made it legendary but it's very hard not to feel slightly annoyed at them taking the easy, religious route.


----------



## Strumpet (May 25, 2010)

Octagon


----------



## krtek a houby (May 25, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> LOL at the people raging against not being given all the answers, do you have any idea how boring the finale would have been if someone omnipotent sat down with the Losties and went through every mystery, giving a (non-existant) explanation for each one?
> 
> It would be the ending of Matrix Reloaded, and equally shit.
> 
> ...



Well said. Now can't everyone just let go?


----------



## The Octagon (May 25, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Fuck you and your logical reasoning
> 
> 
> Can you not understand why people would feel cheated though? I mean that ending would have suited a 2 season programme. Not a 6 season epic like it was. I understand the ending but I think it was a massive, massive cop out. They could have made it legendary but it's very hard not to feel slightly annoyed at them taking the easy, religious route.



I get why people feel initially cheated and let down, I felt the same way for the first few minutes after it ended - 



The Octagon said:


> You've got to be fucking kidding me.
> 
> Biggest. Bait and Switch. Ever.


 

But I've thought about it and it just works for me, and it makes me want to rewatch the entire 6th Season (if not the whole show), to see the clues and how well it fits together.

I'd liken it to the finale of Angel (if anyone actually saw it ), which ended in a very open-ended way that pissed off a lot of fans initially, but has gradually been accepted by many as perfect within the 'message' of the show.


----------



## TitanSound (May 25, 2010)

Aye, but generally I find "make your own mind up" endings really lame. The sci-fi fan in me also feels like he has had his balls stamped on


----------



## krtek a houby (May 25, 2010)

Reno said:


> Now that I've read how it ends, I'm so glad I stopped watching this show at episode six.



I feel the same way about War & Peace


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 25, 2010)

Well I'm glad they brought the ending back to the characters and not the mythology. Can you imagine how shit that would have been if they'd tried to cram explanations for every bit of weirdness and mumbo jumbo into a ninety minute episode? 

It was a bit cheesy, but very well done (apart from shitty fake bouncing rocks) and I have to say it made me sob like a twat at the very end 

Bernard and Rose were the key to it all along, they had the good sense to ignore all the nonsense and just get on with their lives.

"Jack has a bomb. It's always something with you people isn't it?"


----------



## Echo Base (May 25, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> all I really wanted to see was how Walt being special affected his life after the island, in some way that connected him to the island later in life.



That might have been what you wanted, but that wasnt the story. You need to watch the story, not what you want the story to be. you dont have to like it but its silly saying 'I wanted this or that' because it doesnt matter what you wanted, the story is what it is. Like I say you dont have to like it but I dont think you can criticise it on the basis it didnt answer your personal question.


----------



## Echo Base (May 25, 2010)

Santino said:


> Does anyone here think they were dead all along?




They explicitly dealt with this via Christian. Everything that happened on the island, happened. They were alive.


----------



## baffled (May 25, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Fuck you and your logical reasoning
> 
> 
> Can you not understand why people would feel cheated though? I mean that ending would have suited a 2 season programme. Not a 6 season epic like it was. I understand the ending but I think it was a massive, massive cop out. They could have made it legendary but it's very hard not to feel slightly annoyed at them taking the easy, religious route.



I saw this posted elsewhere and pretty much sums up my feelings

_My guess is that TPTB probably intended the Island to be Purgatory, but once people figured it out early on in season 1, they had to shift their concept. And that was their mistake. By trying to hide that they were doing a show about Purgatory and how to find redemption through works, they created all sorts of weird Island storylines. Those storylines actually would have fit with their <probable> Purgatory concept, but once they tried to HIDE that that was the basis for their show, they went down a rabbit hole that left them no other option but to say that they wouldn't explain what the Island was AND to create their sideways flashes so that they could bring the show back around to the Purgatory concept that they originally had._


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2010)

Echo Base said:


> They explicitly dealt with this via Christian. Everything that happened on the island, happened. They were alive.



Yeah, I know, I was seeing if anyone doubted that. Then I was going to poke them with sticks for entertainment.


----------



## Echo Base (May 25, 2010)

baffled said:


> I saw this posted elsewhere and pretty much sums up my feelings
> 
> _My guess is that TPTB probably intended the Island to be Purgatory, but once people figured it out early on in season 1, they had to shift their concept. And that was their mistake. By trying to hide that they were doing a show about Purgatory and how to find redemption through works, they created all sorts of weird Island storylines. Those storylines actually would have fit with their <probable> Purgatory concept, but once they tried to HIDE that that was the basis for their show, they went down a rabbit hole that left them no other option but to say that they wouldn't explain what the Island was AND to create their sideways flashes so that they could bring the show back around to the Purgatory concept that they originally had._



But it never mattered what the Island was. It wasnt about the Island, who built the statue, why the clock had hieroglyphs, any of that. That was the backdrop, the cool window dressing. The characters were the important part and in a way that was why I hated most of S6 apart from the end - they were spending a lot of time going on about Jacob and MiB etc and who cares about that stuff? So yeah the more I think about it the more I like the ending, even if someone I respect hugely called it a 'Gnostic wet fart of an ending'!!!


----------



## krtek a houby (May 25, 2010)

It's still zinging around my brain. I am confused, upset and astounded - but I guess that's what the show did all along to people. Apart from BSG, the last scifi show that did that for me was prob Twin Peaks...


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 25, 2010)

Echo Base said:


> But it never mattered what the Island was. It wasnt about the Island, who built the statue, why the clock had hieroglyphs, any of that. That was the backdrop, the cool window dressing. The characters were the important part and in a way that was why I hated most of S6 apart from the end - they were spending a lot of time going on about Jacob and MiB etc and who cares about that stuff? So yeah the more I think about it the more I like the ending, even if someone I respect hugely called it a 'Gnostic wet fart of an ending'!!!




Oh I bet it was to a larger degree than it turned out to be.  I think the quote posted by baffled makes a pretty good point actually, pretty much everyone talked about the island being purgatory in the first season.  At the end of it all it turns out that the sideways flash is actually a form of purgatory and the island is largely irrelevant, Quite a bit of a coincidence don't you think? 

Yes it was always going to be about the characters but it was meant to be about the island too, it's probably safe to assume it was going to be about the island being purgatory.  Once everyone figured that out they had no other option but to switch it round to the sideways flashes being purgatory instead, in order to surprise people.

Not that i'm criticising the end, I didn't love it but I didn't hate it either.


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2010)

It's a fucker trying to create a mystery in the Age of Internets.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 25, 2010)

Echo Base said:


> That might have been what you wanted, but that wasnt the story. You need to watch the story, not what you want the story to be. you dont have to like it but its silly saying 'I wanted this or that' because it doesnt matter what you wanted, the story is what it is. Like I say you dont have to like it but I dont think you can criticise it on the basis it didnt answer your personal question.




 sorry but it's not generally considered good storytelling to introduce a character, and a concept about that character, hinting at the fact that they will have some sort of major significance, and then just abandon the whole idea....when I said "I wanted..." I meant that while I understand that Walt grew too fast to play a little boy, they still could have shown how he was special, as well as what significance the other "special" children had, etc. It wasn't like I said "I wanted Kate to grow a tail and shoot lazer beams out of her eyes"


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 25, 2010)

Echo Base said:


> But it never mattered what the Island was. It wasnt about the Island, who built the statue, why the clock had hieroglyphs, any of that. That was the backdrop, the cool window dressing. The characters were the important part and in a way that was why I hated most of S6 apart from the end - they were spending a lot of time going on about Jacob and MiB etc and who cares about that stuff? So yeah the more I think about it the more I like the ending, even if someone I respect hugely called it a 'Gnostic wet fart of an ending'!!!




I have no problem with it being about the characters. I am generally way more into character drama than sci fi. But they failed at that too! (imo)

The problem with the last season, was that at a certain point, it started to feel like one world was real and the other was not...but it wasn't clear which one was "real" and at least _I_ started to disconnect emotionally from the characters because of this. I was one of the people who became attached to the alt timeline, and so the stuff going on on the island started seeming less significant. But then I started to realize that the alt timeline was too flimsy to be real, so I had to disconnect from that too. By the time we finally figured out what was going on, it was idifficult to go back and start caring about people back on the island. In short, it was too confusing to feel much of anything about.


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2010)

*Worst ending ever!*​


----------



## joustmaster (May 25, 2010)

http://lostmediamentions.blogspot.com/2010/05/someone-from-bad-robots-take-on-finale.html


----------



## Structaural (May 25, 2010)

A lot of these have been answered, but it makes me smile:

Unanswered questions:


I think on second viewing I like it, at least I liked the resolution of the alt, though I think more on-island stuff could have been shown in the final. Anyway, it's finished  no more theorising (which was a big part of watching it - kind of odd to not do that at the end )

I suppose the fact that they saved the 'source' was the reason they could 'go into the light' - that the afterlife would be gone also if Jack hadn't re-plugged that egyptian/whatever 'hatch'.
Dharma must have come across 'the source' and thought about drilling/entering it and that caused the purge. Or alternatively MiB ordered it. Dharma itself was a long-con by Jacob to get Desmond immune to the light, in fact the whole show was Jacob's machinations to ultimately kill MiB. Though I'm not convinced that was the case at the beginning of writing...

Strange that Ben gets an afterlife after all his murdering but Michael doesn't - must be like drug laws in the US.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 25, 2010)

Structaural said:
			
		

>




Ha that's a brilliant video, that bloke wanted literally everything answered 

"Why did the pool bring Sayid back to life with an English accent?"


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 25, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> "Why did the pool bring Sayid back to life with an English accent?"



LOL!  

To be fair, the actor never did have a grasp of an Iraqi accent.  Damn fine to look at though.


----------



## Structaural (May 25, 2010)

This was that weird promo that had scenes we never saw, don't know if it's fan made:



can't.let.go...


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 25, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> LOL!
> 
> To be fair, the actor never did have a grasp of an Iraqi accent.  Damn fine to look at though.



God yeah. That just reminded me, I was so happy when he found Shannon outside the bar, I yelled "Shan-Non!" in my Sayid voice.


----------



## Augie March (May 25, 2010)

There were some good bits, but for me, I hated the way all the main charcters had their faults and personality flaws airbrushed out, so they could enter 'heaven' at the finale.  

It's just like BSG all over again.


----------



## CyberRose (May 25, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> LOL at the people raging against not being given all the answers, do you have any idea how boring the finale would have been if someone omnipotent sat down with the Losties and went through every mystery, giving a (non-existant) explanation for each one?
> 
> It would be the ending of Matrix Reloaded, and equally shit.
> 
> ...


Sorry but making it all about the relationships between characters is something even I could come up with, there's only so many emotions and they've all been done many a death. 

I don't want everything answered, what I want is an intelligent and well thought out twist at the end. Something to make me go "ah". 

Didn't happen...


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 25, 2010)

CyberRose said:


> Sorry but making it all about the relationships between characters is something even I could come up with, there's only so many emotions and they've all been done many a death.
> 
> I don't want everything answered, what I want is an intelligent and well thought out twist at the end. Something to make me go "ah".
> 
> Didn't happen...



Yeah that's the killer for me.  A twist would've turned a reasonable ending into a great one, I was so sure that Walt would have something to do with a well thought out twist but it didn't materialise.


----------



## CyberRose (May 25, 2010)

My ending would have been for the Losties to have discovered the secret of the Island (which I wouldn't even need to explain what that was seeing as the writers of Lost couldn't even come up with an interesting or even uninteresting secret) and why they needed to protect the Island from outsiders. Then the closing scenes to the series would have been another electromagnetic 'incident' that brought another plane down then Jack looks up and says to the others (pun most certainly intended) "make me a list"

See, even a mind as creatively feeble as mine could have had a half decent effort and writing in a twist at the end!


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 25, 2010)

From this comment on the Guardian review of the finale:


> We only know what the people on the Island know. We only know what we experience, and what the people around us experience.
> 
> There was no omnipotent narrator on the show, there isn't one in life. What they don't know, we don't know, what Jack doesn't know, we don't know and it's ok. Some things don't need an answer. We make our own destiny, our own kind of music.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Octagon (May 25, 2010)

CyberRose said:


> My ending would have been for the Losties to have discovered the secret of the Island (which I wouldn't even need to explain what that was seeing as the writers of Lost couldn't even come up with an interesting or even uninteresting secret) and why they needed to protect the Island from outsiders. Then the closing scenes to the series would have been another electromagnetic 'incident' that brought another plane down then Jack looks up and says to the others (pun most certainly intended) "make me a list"
> 
> See, even a mind as creatively feeble as mine could have had a half decent effort and writing in a twist at the end!



Sort of 'all this has happened before and will happen again' type thing?

It's original, I'll give you that


----------



## dilute micro (May 25, 2010)

Santino said:


> So how was the importance of mirror matter, a concept never once explicitly mentioned in any episode, 'well established' in series one?



How often was Buddhism or Christianity "mentioned"?  

Would you argue they weren't a part of the show?    ..for what that's worth.


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> How often was Buddhism or Christianity "mentioned"?
> 
> Would you argue they weren't a part of the show?    ..for what that's worth.



But Buddhism and Christianity are things in the world of human experience. Like fatherhood and deception and secrets. Mirror matter isn't.

Name one single thing in the programme that is explained by mirror matter.


----------



## dilute micro (May 25, 2010)

Best Scenes of Lost

1.  Desmond & Penny's phone call.   Props to Sayid for making it happen.
2.  Locke/Jack argument,  "It's never been easy!" scene.
3.  Eko chopping up the thugs.
4.  
5. 
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Got to run, I'll finish the rest later.  Any recommendations?  Spark my memory.


----------



## dilute micro (May 25, 2010)

Santino said:


> But Buddhism and Christianity are things in the world of human experience. Like fatherhood and deception and secrets. Mirror matter isn't.
> 
> Name one single thing in the programme that is explained by mirror matter.



"the world of human experience" means ...what you're personally familiar with and most likely to recognize.

Sure there's lots of things and even the mm site doesn't even catalog them all anymore.  Click over there - you'll see them, some of them.


----------



## Santino (May 26, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> "the world of human experience" means ...what you're personally familiar with and most likely to recognize.
> 
> Sure there's lots of things and even the mm site doesn't even catalog them all anymore.  Click over there - you'll see them, some of them.



Is that the site that contains these stunning predictions?



> Desmond will return to the island's past. Eloise knew Jack and friends had to return because she had seen them in the past. Presumably she knows the island "isn't done with" Desmond for the same reason. By being certifiably "special," Desmond might have a chance of undoing any catastrophe wrought by the bomb. If he returns with Penny to the 1950s, the couple would be good candidates for Adam and Eve.
> 
> Jack and friends will become faithful guardians of the island (becoming Others and reversing their original status). Meanwhile "Esau" and a new band of dark/science arrivals will weaken the light/faith/Jacob side, gaining dominance after the light side's 16-year run.
> 
> ...


----------



## dilute micro (May 26, 2010)

Santino said:


> Is that the site that contains these stunning predictions?



Those are predictions of the guy that runs the site.  It doesn't have much of anything to do with the subject being used by the writers.

Hey I know...why don't you tell me how if you were a writer of the show and you wanted to use mirror matter as material how would you do it so that a viewer such as yourself would get it and understand it?


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 26, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Best Scenes of Lost
> 
> 1.  Desmond & Penny's phone call.   Props to Sayid for making it happen.
> 2.  Locke/Jack argument,  "It's never been easy!" scene.
> ...





Yes, I just re-watched the clip show, which was good. It jogged my memory.

1. the raft sets sail
1b. We're gonna have to take the boy!
2. Hurley, Charlie and Jin in the VW's wild ride
3. Locke at the hatch "Why did you do this to me?"
4. Desmond's introduction in the hatch
5. Charlie's greatest hits...awwww


----------



## Structaural (May 26, 2010)

Yep gotta agree with number 4 Miss C:


----------



## Santino (May 26, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Those are predictions of the guy that runs the site.  It doesn't have much of anything to do with the subject being used by the writers.
> 
> Hey I know...why don't you tell me how if you were a writer of the show and you wanted to use mirror matter as material how would you do it so that a viewer such as yourself would get it and understand it?



I suppose I would have someone actually mention it in the programme, at least once, in one of the 120 episodes.

This mirror matter nonsense isn't the same as a theme like fatherhood or faith that emerges from different plot elements, it's being offered as a theory for why all the shit happened in the first place. There is precisely no evidence for it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2010)

pinkychukkles said:


> From this comment on the Guardian review of the finale:



HUmm, ok, but whoever wrote this missed the bit about there A. being no time in the 'sideways' world, and B. Everyone in the sideways world is dead (unless they are a construct of the imagination like party of fives son). They can't of been paying that much attention.


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2010)

So, did they mend the plane then?


----------



## FoxyRed (May 26, 2010)

I think they were all dead from the first scene in the first season when the plane crashed. They all created that reality of the Island because each one of them had a journey to go on, once they were at the end of their journey they ended up in the alternative reality where they were ready to pass over to heaven.
Those that were bad..such as Michael...never made it to that alternative reality.


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 26, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> HUmm, ok, but whoever wrote this missed the bit about there A. being no time in the 'sideways' world, and B. Everyone in the sideways world is dead (unless they are a construct of the imagination like party of fives son). They can't of been paying that much attention.


Damn you - it made sense to me for a moment there...

I got hooked on Lost when it started and I was visiting friends in Australia, followed the rest of the first two series by downloading the episodes via BitTorrent then with the hiatus between the series, I errr, _lost_ interest. However by the power of The Box Sets and a few all-nighters (just _one_ more episode and then to sleep...) I got back into it. It's been like a virtual holiday, in bed, headphones on and getting transported to The Island with all the jungle sounds... that's been the star for me.


----------



## dilute micro (May 26, 2010)

Santino said:


> I suppose I would have someone actually mention it in the programme, at least once, in one of the 120 episodes.
> 
> This mirror matter nonsense isn't the same as a theme like fatherhood or faith that emerges from different plot elements, it's being offered as a theory for why all the shit happened in the first place. There is precisely no evidence for it.



So you'd have to have it told to you.  How would you have it mentioned?  Give me an example.  I'm sure you'd be very clever with something like Christianity.  You can do it.


----------



## Santino (May 26, 2010)

I'm not going to be drawn into providing evidence of how a nonsense theory that explains nothing MIGHT have been introduced into a programme. Why don't you provide a single example of how the mirror matter theory explains something in the show.


----------



## Santino (May 26, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Whatever the case is with that at least mirror matter still holds. * It will either be explained *or shot down in show 14 when Jacob and Mib's history is revealed.



I don't remember it being explained. I guess it must have been shot down by no mention of it, or anything like it, being made by any character at all.


----------



## dilute micro (May 26, 2010)

Santino said:


> I'm not going to be drawn into providing evidence of how a nonsense theory that explains nothing MIGHT have been introduced into a programme. Why don't you provide a single example of how the mirror matter theory explains something in the show.



You can't do it.


----------



## dilute micro (May 26, 2010)

Santino said:


> I don't remember it being explained. I guess it must have been shot down by no mention of it, or anything like it, being made by any character at all.



No not "mention",  ...the extent of its meaning to the story, which turned out to be nothing at all.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> I think they were all dead from the first scene in the first season when the plane crashed.



Well you would be wrong. Writers have said so. The island was real. 



FoxyRed said:


> They all created that reality of the Island because each one of them had a journey to go on, once they were at the end of their journey they ended up in the alternative reality where they were ready to pass over to heaven.
> .



No. They even said that they all created the 'alt' reality to meet up after they were all dead. What happened to them on the island was important and linked them.


----------



## dilute micro (May 26, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well you would be wrong. Writers have said so. The island was real.



Well if the writers said it....

Only thing is things don't add up.  There were a whole team of writers and each would come up with something that might get put into the show and for some reason or another dropped altogether.  This wasn't a part of the writer's genius.   During the show it was understandable because the assumption was it was either a necessary red herring, and easter egg or some production quirk.  Then we learn that _nothing_ meant shit.


----------



## The Octagon (May 26, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> *Well if the writers said it....*
> 
> Only thing is things don't add up.  There were a whole team of writers and each would come up with something that might get put into the show and for some reason or another dropped altogether.  This wasn't a part of the writer's genius.   During the show it was understandable because the assumption was it was either a necessary red herring, and easter egg or some production quirk.  Then we learn that _nothing_ meant shit.



Yeah, who are they to decide what the show they write is about? The _nerve_ 

Things add up (not everything obviously, but all the important points), they just don't add up to what you wanted them to be, there's a difference.


----------



## Santino (May 26, 2010)

I heard that Jack is really called Nigel, even though it says 'Jack' in the script.


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well you would be wrong. Writers have said so. The island was real.
> 
> No. They even said that they all created the 'alt' reality to meet up after they were all dead. What happened to them on the island was important and linked them.


 
The flash sideways turns out to be alt reality. I can't begin to tell you how much this annoys me as I thought it was going somewhere more interesting than that. It was exactly a difficult purgatory. All they had to do was bump into someone important to them from the island and they'd remember and that was it job done. Of all the ways of leaving purgatory merely meeting someone has to be quite lame.

Quite frankly taking up 50% of precious time of the last series to spin a new story when we all want answers to stuff from the previous 5 series... just goes to show that they didn't have enough answers to fill the time with. They'd raised too many questions to which they themselves had no answer for.

It also cut into telling us what happened to those who managed to fly off the island. Did Claire make a good mother afterwards, before she dies and goes to Alt reality land? Etc.

All this 'light' marlarkey seems to hae been drummed up last minute. We had a cork release thing going on before with the hatch. Now we have another one with the rock bung. If the light is the main magic how come we had all that hatch business and the time jumps etc.


----------



## Santino (May 26, 2010)

Gromit said:


> The flash sideways turns out to be alt reality. I can't begin to tell you how much this annoys me as I thought it was going somewhere more interesting than that. It was exactly a difficult purgatory. All they had to do was bump into someone important to them from the island and they'd remember and that was it job done. Of all the ways of leaving purgatory merely meeting someone has to be quite lame.
> 
> Quite frankly taking up 50% of precious time of the last series to spin a new story when we all want answers to stuff from the previous 5 series... just goes to show that they didn't have enough answers to fill the time with. They'd raised too many questions to which they themselves had no answer for.
> 
> ...



I can accept that the energy in the hatch was just some particular instance of the magical light. That was all but explicit in the script.


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2010)

Did they ever explain either how Jacob was able to leap around the world and choose candidates when smokey boy was trapped? Although he could build a device to manipulate the energy. Did Jacob build such a device?


----------



## Santino (May 26, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Did they ever explain either how Jacob was able to leap around the world and choose candidates when smokey boy was trapped? Although he could build a device to manipulate the energy. Did Jacob build such a device?



No.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Did they ever explain either how Jacob was able to leap around the world and choose candidates when smokey boy was trapped? Although he could build a device to manipulate the energy. Did Jacob build such a device?



Yep. MIB built the wheel which we later saw Ben using. MIB couldn't leave the island but Jacob could. Rules etc


----------



## Santino (May 26, 2010)

The wheel was a bit primitive though, only spewing people out in Tunsia and losing several months in the process. I bet Jacob's ability was a bit more elegant.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> I think they were all dead from the first scene in the first season when the plane crashed. They all created that reality of the Island because each one of them had a journey to go on, once they were at the end of their journey they ended up in the alternative reality where they were ready to pass over to heaven.
> Those that were bad..such as Michael...never made it to that alternative reality.



No, no, no. The Island stuff happened - the afterlife (or limbo) was the alt reality in the 6th season. But the Island stuff really happened.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Quite frankly taking up 50% of precious time of the last series to spin a new story when we all want answers to stuff from the previous 5 series... just goes to show that they didn't have enough answers to fill the time with. They'd raised too many questions to which they themselves had no answer for..



Ugh it's like BSG all over again.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ugh it's like BSG all over again.



I knew you'd say that  and no, it's nothing like BSG.

Get over it.


----------



## FoxyRed (May 26, 2010)

Oh well, its over now.
Whats next?


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Oh well, its over now.
> Whats next?



There's nothing next. I can't tell you how empty I feel. It's even worse than after Twin Peaks....


----------



## FoxyRed (May 26, 2010)

jer said:


> There's nothing next. I can't tell you how empty I feel. It's even worse than after Twin Peaks....



V is shit... there is nothing worth watching!


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> V is shit... there is nothing worth watching!



I tried Flash Forward. Oh dear. It had potential but there's some awful acting going on.

I'm tempted to bash out a script, tbh. But I need an idea to start with


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2010)

jer said:


> There's nothing next.


 
or is there? 

The island and the light still remain and we as part of the circle of knowledge could be at its whim and be forced to spend an eternity looking for the answers that never come. The island being a metaphor for this bulletin board thread. A microcosm of the world.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2010)

Gromit said:


> or is there?
> 
> The island and the light still remain and we as part of the circle of knowledge could be at its whim and be forced to spend an eternity looking for the answers that never come. The island being a metaphor for this bulletin board thread.



Oh gods, I hope they don't do a spin off or reunion in 5 years. Let it go!

So, does urban have a Jack and Flocke, then?


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> V is shit... there is nothing worth watching!


 
I'm kinda enjoying V.

I know its shit but its shit in an easy viewing kinda comforting way.


----------



## The Octagon (May 26, 2010)

jer said:


> There's nothing next. I can't tell you how empty I feel. It's even worse than after Twin Peaks....



*Fringe* has apparently come on leaps and bounds since I left it halfway through the 1st season, so I'm going to give that a go in the coming weeks.

Funny thing is, for me at least, Lost's debut marked the beginning of the UK's interest in the US pilot season and now every channel wants to be the one to uncover the next Lost (as evidenced by the hype around Heroes and Flashforward when they debuted over there).

Hasn't JJ Abrams got another one on the way?

EDIT - Yep, The Undercovers.

Incidentally, how insane is JJ Abrams 'In development' list - 



> Mystery on Fifth Avenue (details only on IMDbPro)
> Micronauts (details only on IMDbPro)
> Let the Great World Spin (details only on IMDbPro)
> Untitled J.J. Abrams Diamond Heist Project (details only on IMDbPro)
> ...


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> *Fringe* has apparently come on leaps and bounds since I left it halfway through the 1st season, so I'm going to give that a go in the coming weeks.
> 
> Funny thing is, for me at least, Lost's debut marked the beginning of the UK's interest in the US pilot season and now every channel wants to be the one to uncover the next Lost (as evidenced by the hype around Heroes and Flashforward when they debuted over there).
> 
> Hasn't JJ Abrams got another one on the way?



Must give Fringe a go. Hear good things about it. Heroes had such potential


----------



## Structaural (May 26, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Oh well, its over now.
> Whats next?




Breaking Bad is worth downloading every episode - not sci-fi just brilliant dark writing.

Fringe is the most similar to Lost, but it's only got good in season 2 - season 1 was ridiculous (to paraphrase Sawyer). Still the dad/scientist is quite a laugh

Flashforward - meh, but at least it got more dramatic in the second half of series 1 - shame it just got cancelled

V - pants, though good for Juliet fans

Treme - from the writers of The Wire about New Orleans after the flooding. I've not yet watched that, but my mate says it's very good.


----------



## Structaural (May 26, 2010)

CyberRose said:


> Sorry but making it all about the relationships between characters is something even I could come up with, there's only so many emotions and they've all been done many a death.



I agree.

I mean we just watched Jun and Sin die - so we're bound to get emotional when they 'wake up'

Sawyer and Juliet - Juliet died in a very emotional scene - just tap into that

Jate and Kack - they'd just declared their love for each other just before Jack sacrifices himself, easy to tap back into that

Shannon and Sayid - well Shannon had died too, so plenty of emotion there - not that I ever cared much for Shannon, but it was nice for Sayid

etc, etc.. bit of instrumental stirring orchestration and plenty of actors crying - sorted, no need to do any decent writing.

At least Sixth Sense makes sense even with the twist at the end, the film can still be watched again as it deals with so many other issues (unlike say Usual Suspects where even the film is lying to us).

Like most other people have said, the alt was slightly a waste of our time, just for the sake of a happy ever after and a plot twist - they let us down on the island stuff. It made us un-invest in the island characters a bit and try and get emotionally involved in 'snoozeville'/alt. Only to find out that it was all a dream.

'It's all about the characters' is such a cop-out, especially when said characters aren't actually that complex. Other than say Ben or Locke, but that's down to great acting with ho-hom material (see Star Wars).


----------



## Santino (May 26, 2010)

Fringe seems to be much better thought out than Lost. They seem to be sticking to a plan.


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2010)

Santino said:


> Fringe seems to be much better thought out than Lost. They seem to be sticking to a plan.


 
Finge isn't anything like Lost imo. Its an X-files clone crossed with CSI.

But as you say the writing is a lot tighter to a plot with explanation. Rather than going so mad with their imagination than they'll never bring the strings together.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 26, 2010)

jer said:


> Oh gods, I hope they don't do a spin off or reunion in 5 years. Let it go!
> 
> So, does urban have a Jack and Flocke, then?



FridgeMagnet and Ernestolynch.


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2010)

jer said:


> Oh gods, I hope they don't do a spin off


 
Lost High.

American Teens (plus a token foreigner)  struggle to come of age whilst faced with peer pressure, popularity issues, sex, drugs and random time shifts.

A bit like Glee but on the Island.


----------



## Santino (May 26, 2010)

Dawson's Creek (of Magical Light Water)


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 26, 2010)

Lost babies. Put all the babies on the island and watch em grow up. (Aaron, Ji Yeon etc) Zach and Emma could be there too, and Walt could be in charge, like a Jacob figure.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2010)

jer said:


> I knew you'd say that  and no, it's nothing like BSG.
> 
> Get over it.



You're right, this was no way as much as a let down as BSG.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Oh well, its over now.
> Whats next?



Flash forward

*sicks up a little in my mouth*


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 26, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I sat through every episode and it's easily the most infuriating series I've ever seen - occasionally brilliant (the flash forward and time travel episodes) but an incoherent mess for the most part. The last episode was garbage - the writers had (just like on Battlestar Galactica) painted themselves into a corner a long time ago and the ending was a lazy cop out.



Yeah, this. Pile of crap.

Oh, and Fringe is shit.


----------



## andy2002 (May 26, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Flash forward
> 
> *sicks up a little in my mouth*



I've stuck with Flash Forward and it really is pretty terrible. The most jaw-dropping moment was when James Callis from BSG turned up out of the blue to play the world's most unconvincing savant. It's like he's based his entire performance on someone else's impression of Dustin Hoffman in Rain Man. It has to be seen to be believed.


----------



## dilute micro (May 26, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> V is shit... there is nothing worth watching!



Try the original.


----------



## dilute micro (May 26, 2010)

jer said:


> Oh gods, I hope they don't do a spin off or reunion in 5 years. Let it go!
> 
> So, does urban have a Jack and Flocke, then?



Why not?  Might as well.  

I know all the perverts on here trying to make lemonade will love it.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 26, 2010)

I still can't stop reading the IMDB boards about this, they're pretty funny.  So many people are desperate for the answer to the question "Why did the smoke monster make mechanical noises?" I mean, it's a fucking smoke monster, the noise it makes is irrelevant.  It's like asking why does a car go "BRROOOM"


----------



## dilute micro (May 26, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Things add up (not everything obviously, but all the important points), they just don't add up to what you wanted them to be, there's a difference.



What are the important things?  Are tptb releasing a guide to what was important and what wasn't?

Michael shot Ana and Libby - got trapped.  Okay that makes sense. 

Boone's ghost got trapped because... ???  

Bernard and Rose - if they were so chill with the island and a higher awareness why were they still around?  So was it really acceptance and island death that made you pass over and leave the island?  Or what was it?  Dave was totally ahead of everybody and tried to get Hurley to leave the island but failed.  Dave was saying the same thing as B&R and Desmond.

^this is why I'm glad I never got mental into the show.


----------



## Santino (May 27, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> ^this is why I'm glad I never got mental into the show.






http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=315940


----------



## Santino (May 27, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Bernard and Rose - if they were so chill with the island and a higher awareness why were they still around?  So was it really acceptance and island death that made you pass over and leave the island?



I think you misunderstood the final episode.


----------



## dilute micro (May 27, 2010)

Santino said:


> I think you misunderstood the final episode.



Just asking the question based on finding some solid ground.  

I *think* I understand it.


----------



## Sunray (May 27, 2010)

I thought that was a great ending.  Its Lost, so they stuck true to form and actually never uncovered much at all, if they did we wouldn't be watching the same show.  They didn't all die.  Or why did Kate say how much she missed Jack?

I actually think there is a bit of homage to the Prisoner, number 1 and number 2 eh?  Seen the end of that? Totally baffling.   At least with this you get a real sense of closure. 

Remember that was actually series 3 and not series 6, the other 2 series were ordered by ABC.  

So that was how to end a series, whoever wrote the end of Battlestar Galatica take note for your children and shoot yourself in the head.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2010)

I liked the end of BSG...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 27, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I've stuck with Flash Forward and it really is pretty terrible. .



It's terrible because it starts up under the premise of a series that makes the audience think. However after two episodes it's obvious that none of the writers or production team bothered to do any of that all important 'thinking things though'.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 27, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I still can't stop reading the IMDB boards about this, they're pretty funny.  So many people are desperate for the answer to the question "Why did the smoke monster make mechanical noises?" I mean, it's a fucking smoke monster, the noise it makes is irrelevant.  It's like asking why does a car go "BRROOOM"



No it's not.  A car goes broom for a good reason. In the story it was obviously added by the writers to throw people off and add mystery. To first make you think there was a mechanical monster. Then we saw some magic smoke, and thought "hey that can't be the robot monster though", then it made the noise and we were all like "hey that is the robot, maybe it's hidden by the smoke", and then it became obvious it wasn't. So why did it sound mechanical? We know why cars go vroom. 

However I think the mechanical noise thing was answered. I think it 'sounded' mechanical (and a dial up internet connection). We heard the magical light force making the same sort of sounds and that's good enough for me. It's just a story.


----------



## andy2002 (May 27, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's terrible because it starts up under the premise of a series that makes the audience think. However after two episodes it's obvious that none of the writers or production team bothered to do any of that all important 'thinking things though'.



Having a cast of characters as dull as soggy cardboard and writers incapable of penning decent dialogue didn't help. Sticking with it has been a perverse sort of fun because you can see them scrabbling to wrap up all the storylines before the axe falls and doing so in a very rushed, haphazard fashion. So the bloke looking for his daughter in Afghanistan finds her in about five minutes and the doctor dying of cancer is suddenly in remission.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 27, 2010)

You can mark with down with 'idiots' who 'just didn't get it'. Personally I think it's all a bit emperor's new clothes. 

It was a shocking ending just by virtue of the fact that they went religious. That multi-faith church window was waaaaaaank.


----------



## andy2002 (May 27, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> You can mark with down with 'idiots' who 'just didn't get it'. Personally I think it's all a bit emperor's new clothes.
> 
> It was a shocking ending just by virtue of the fact that they went religious. That multi-faith church window was waaaaaaank.



I have to say all this stuff about how the mysteries in the plot didn't matter because it was all about the characters doesn't wash with me at all. If you're a professional storyteller you should be able to conclude your story in a manner that is satisfactory both in terms of your characters' development and in terms of resolving the plot. Lost had 120 episodes to do that and it didn't or couldn't.


----------



## The Octagon (May 27, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> You can mark with down with 'idiots' who 'just didn't get it'. Personally I think it's all a bit emperor's new clothes.
> 
> It was a shocking ending just by virtue of the fact that they* went religious*. That multi-faith church window was waaaaaaank.



_Went_ religious? What show have you been watching for the last 6 years?

'Man of Science, Man of Faith'?

Mr Eko's entire backstory and persona on the island?

Desmond was a sodding monk 

Charlie's catholicism (his last act before he dies is to cross himself).

Locke's hatch rant at the Island being a barely concealed tirade against God, followed by a beam of brilliant light?

That's just the first few things that came to mind, I'm fairly sure there are loads more. Religious belief / Faith was at the core of the show from the start.


----------



## dilute micro (May 27, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> _Went_ religious? What show have you been watching for the last 6 years?
> 
> 'Man of Science, Man of Faith'?
> 
> ...



And all the hints with Lock and Sayid's Jesus stuff, Locke's scar making a cross, eastern religion with Dharma symbology and even a monophonic drone early in the series.  

I thought all the science, philosophy and religion would come together at the end to mean something but weigh heavier on the science due the the island being real and the assurance from the writers it wouldn't happen in a snow globe.  Not only did it not do that but even the religious stuff was disconnected apart from an "afterlife".  Awesome writing.


----------



## FaradayCaged (May 27, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> *Fringe* has apparently come on leaps and bounds since I left it halfway through the 1st season, so I'm going to give that a go in the coming weeks.
> 
> Funny thing is, for me at least, Lost's debut marked the beginning of the UK's interest in the US pilot season and now every channel wants to be the one to uncover the next Lost (as evidenced by the hype around Heroes and Flashforward when they debuted over there).
> 
> ...



After 6 Degrees and FlashForward I am personally more interested in what Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse are doing next not JJ Abrams!


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 27, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No it's not.  A car goes broom for a good reason. In the story it was obviously added by the writers to throw people off and add mystery. To first make you think there was a mechanical monster. Then we saw some magic smoke, and thought "hey that can't be the robot monster though", then it made the noise and we were all like "hey that is the robot, maybe it's hidden by the smoke", and then it became obvious it wasn't. So why did it sound mechanical? We know why cars go vroom.
> 
> However I think the mechanical noise thing was answered. I think it 'sounded' mechanical (and a dial up internet connection). We heard the magical light force making the same sort of sounds and that's good enough for me. It's just a story.



The smoke machine's noise is that of a new york taxi's receipt printer.


----------



## bi0boy (May 27, 2010)

No black people got into heaven. Even Sayid ignored Nadia and went with that white hussy to get in.

Really the whole show is just about being a Catholic, I'm surprised there wasn't any noncing TBF.


----------



## Santino (May 27, 2010)

bi0boy said:


> I'm surprised there wasn't any noncing TBF.



Daniel Faraday and young Charlotte?


----------



## TitanSound (May 27, 2010)

Seeing Charlotte in the last episode gave me a boner. She is a hottie. 



Grown up Charlotte that is before any of you start accusing me of noncing


----------



## Augie March (May 27, 2010)

A few loose ends...

Oh never mind, it was posted a few pages back.

Time to move on!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 27, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> _Went_ religious? What show have you been watching for the last 6 years?
> 
> 'Man of Science, Man of Faith'?
> 
> ...



Ok, I'll rephrase, used religion to 'wrap up' without bothering with the plot.

In summary:

Series 1 - Fantastic, up there with the best TV ever (Wire, 6ft Under, Band of Brothers) despite the musical interlude bits
Series 2 - Still very good
Series 3 - Dreadful
Series 4 - Good again!
Series 5 - Ooh! They're gonna tie everything together!
Series 6 - No they're not - what a pile of crap


----------



## Structaural (May 27, 2010)

It was all a figment of Vincent's imagination :


----------



## mrsfran (May 27, 2010)

The Ben & Hurley Show. If only... http://www.movieline.com/2010/05/the-hurley-ben-show-lost-epilogue-to-get-dvd-release.php


----------



## The Octagon (May 27, 2010)

Structaural said:


> It was all a figment of Vincent's imagination :


----------



## Structaural (May 27, 2010)

missfran said:


> The Ben & Hurley Show. If only... http://www.movieline.com/2010/05/the-hurley-ben-show-lost-epilogue-to-get-dvd-release.php



There are rumours of an extra 20 mins on the DVDs - you never know. 

I like the comments from your link: '_12-14 mins?? After that useless finale we need a season-long, grainy 16mm explanation film presented by Dr. Marvin Candle.' 
_
Who would watch another series of Lost with Hurley and Ben? 
Fuck it, I would, it would still piss all over V, Flashforward and Fringe and god knows what other sci-fi shite is going to appear in the near future. 

I'm getting the feeling I'm going to be disappointed at the ending of BSG...


----------



## Structaural (May 27, 2010)

bi0boy said:


> No black people got into heaven. Even Sayid ignored Nadia and went with that white hussy to get in.



Rose got in though (with a white husband)


----------



## Augie March (May 27, 2010)

Structaural said:


> I'm getting the feeling I'm going to be disappointed at the ending of BSG...



Oh boy yes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 27, 2010)

Structaural said:


> I'm getting the feeling I'm going to be disappointed at the ending of BSG...



At least the lost writers had a start and a finish. Turns out BSG were making it all up on the fly.


----------



## dilute micro (May 28, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Series 1 - Fantastic, up there with the best TV ever (Wire, 6ft Under, Band of Brothers) despite the musical interlude bits
> Series 2 - Still very good
> Series 3 - Dreadful
> Series 4 - Good again!
> ...



Pretty much it.  I liked season 3 though.

Shame is Lost would have been better if they had been canceled at any time from season 2 through 5.


----------



## dilute micro (May 28, 2010)

We'll each take away something from the show.  

I take away this.


----------



## Frankie Jack (May 28, 2010)

Structaural said:


> It was all a figment of Vincent's imagination :


----------



## andy2002 (May 28, 2010)

I like this... 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIl0rYbW_hU


----------



## The Octagon (May 28, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I like this...
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIl0rYbW_hU



It's The Gooch!


----------



## andy2002 (May 28, 2010)

I should add that the video isn't work safe.


----------



## Structaural (May 29, 2010)

Watch 'Everybody Hates Hugo' from series 2 episode 4... it's all there...


----------



## Augie March (May 30, 2010)

It is?


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 2, 2010)

well got to see last night E18 

*Start to read thread again from page 28 hope there some answers here.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 2, 2010)

there aint no answers here


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 2, 2010)

Structaural said:


> I'm getting the feeling I'm going to be disappointed at the ending of BSG...



No, you won't. It's in keeping with the mantra oft heard "all this has happened before..."

It's quite a satisfactory ending, only those who thought the show was some kind of sci fi holy grail were dissapointed & now it's become the in thing to dis BSG; the build it up, knock it down vibe


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 2, 2010)

bullshit , BSG was cussed cos it ended shit after years of build up , saying there was a plan ( even in the opening credits ffs ) when it has been stated by the writers themselves that they were making it up as they went along , how could the cylons have a plan when the writers didnt ?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 2, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> bullshit , BSG was cussed cos it ended shit after years of build up , saying there was a plan ( even in the opening credits ffs ) when it has been stated by the writers themselves that they were making it up as they went along , how could the cylons have a plan when the writers didnt ?



It was an amazing ending. You are wrong and are going to hell


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 2, 2010)

jer said:


> It was an amazing ending. You are wrong and are going to hell



I think you know where I stand on this. 

Writers finally promised a four series plan with a complete story arc. It's not a sci-fi fans 'holy grail', viewers want a good well written story. It was all going really well until the writers wrote themselves into a corner and tried to dig themselves out with ever more 'mystical' nonsense and plot holing that couldn't go take them anywhere. It's the kind of end for people who don't mind the answer to all the mysteries of the universe being "god did it" or "Yeah, it just wasn't a very well though out or deep plan. Plus the entirety of that 'plan' was in the pilot episode"



Spoiler: The Plan



Kill all humans


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> bullshit , BSG was cussed cos it ended shit after years of build up , saying there was a plan ( even in the opening credits ffs ) when it has been stated by the writers themselves that they were making it up as they went along , how could the cylons have a plan when the writers didnt ?



My opinion of the end of BSG was that it was the best they could have done with the nightmarish tangle of plot threads they'd woven for themselves. If they'd only thought of that ending in time to lead up to it properly it could have been fantastic.

With lost it seems to be the other way around. If we believe that Abrams came up with that ending in it's entirety at the very start of the show then the writers would've been handicapped from the start, coming up with loads of cool stuff but knowing that they're not gonna be able to tie it all up in a satisfactory way. The whole of season five turned out to be just a set up for the big (but still slightly rubbish) plot twist in the final episode. Oh well, there was literally no way in hell that the end of lost could have lived up to expectations so I'll settle for a bit of closure and a lot of callous heartstring-tugging.


----------



## noriise (Jun 2, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Watch 'Everybody Hates Hugo' from series 2 episode 4... it's all there...









eh? Can you explain more.

Cluckety. cluck-cluck.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 2, 2010)

I think there's a certain amount of talent involved in writing an ongoing serial, Dickens used to do it, as did Herge... what kind of ending would have pleased everyone anyways?


----------



## panchax (Jun 2, 2010)

Could be a pearoast but this kind of summed up my feelings about the end of lost


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 3, 2010)

many many question. But just some for now what happens to Lorences Whitaker  don't remember he was in ep16 

Why did Lock forgive Ben outside chapel for killing him.  

LOST


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 8, 2010)

ok so here we go some actual answers

http://lost.tvhatch.com/video/204


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow, that was shit.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 8, 2010)

Dear father Christmas, all I want this year is for atomic suplex to like something.
Thanks 
Joustmaster aged 31 and a half.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2010)

joustmaster said:


> Dear father Christmas, all I want this year is for atomic suplex to like something.
> Thanks
> Joustmaster aged 31 and a half.


 
It was only yesterday that I posted up my love for something on these very boards. See if you can find it.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 8, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Wow, that was shit.


 
I can't even be arsed to watch it – Lost and me are no longer on speaking terms after that shitty final episode.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I can't even be arsed to watch it – Lost and me are no longer on speaking terms after that shitty final episode.


 
Its not worth it. It's like watching a shrinky dink of a film fall from a packet of shreddies after you watched starwars at the cinema a month ago in 1978, six months after everyone else saw it. 
No, it's like watching the writers making excuses. Fuck me, I am so tired of people saying "its about the journey, not the story". 

You weren't writing a FUCKING STORY??? Who writes a journey?? (Apart from that Lord of the Rings bellend).


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 8, 2010)

Lost doesn't exist.  Never existed.

Even Kate is alright now.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 9, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Wow, that was shit.


 
I have to agree, just.... annoying. Still that's it, the end, no more of this nonsense...


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 9, 2010)

I loved the ending of Lost but didn't see the point of that clip.

The 'answers' it gave were pretty obvious anyway surely (electromagnetism caused problems with fertility, dharma drops were automated, Room 23 was used for 'Hostile' interrogation / brainwashing).

Nice to see Walt again, but he was never as important as some people made out anyway. 

Meh.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2010)

I hear they are making Lost - The Hurley Years. 

It's going to be 26 hour long episodes like that clip attempting to address all the unresolved questions and brick walls that the writers wrote themselves into. Sadly there will be no room for any actual 'story' this time.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 9, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> I loved the ending of Lost


 
Why?!


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 9, 2010)

God, do some of ye want to be spoon fed? The main questions were answered during the season but who wants everything answered?

Maybe you should stick to Merlin or The Sarah Jane Adventures if you want something a bit more... easy going


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2010)

No. As I have said a million times before, we don't want to be spoon fed anything, we just want good writing. A decent end. I really don't understand why you love shoddy hamfisted ends so much.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 9, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No. As I have said a million times before, we don't want to be spoon fed anything, we just want good writing. A decent end.* I really don't understand why you love shoddy hamfisted ends so much*.


 
I presume you are referring to BSG? I likewise, really don't understand why you hate series endings so much 

The only prob I had with Lost was that the sideways stuff wasn't sideways. But all the other stuff, the island - the stuff that actually occured, that was pretty awesome.

I loof fwd to Fringe; I hears good things.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 9, 2010)

jer said:


> I presume you are referring to BSG? I likewise, really don't understand why you hate series endings so much
> 
> The only prob I had with Lost was that the sideways stuff wasn't sideways. But all the other stuff, the island - the stuff that actually occured, that was pretty awesome.
> 
> I loof fwd to Fringe; I hears good things.



Fringe sucks.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Fringe sucks.


 
Given that urbs idea of what sucks and what doesn't frequently counters mine own; I reckon I'll put that order in for it soon.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Why?!



I commented fairly extensively on the ending earlier in the thread at the time, but basically I thought it was exciting, moving and appropriate to the show's themes. Most disagreements over the ending seem to revolve around how people viewed the series in general and their expectations for what _should_ have happened.

It just worked for me (and plenty of others, but they tend to be drowned out by the "It was shit and they didn't answer anything" viewers).

Apart from repeated accusations of 'bad writing' and 'the writers painted themselves into a corner' (which I personally don't agree with), I've yet to see anyone actually offer up a proposed better ending scenario.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 9, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> I commented fairly extensively on the ending earlier in the thread at the time, but basically I thought it was exciting, moving and appropriate to the show's themes. Most disagreements over the ending seem to revolve around how people viewed the series in general and their expectations for what _should_ have happened.
> 
> It just worked for me (and plenty of others, but they tend to be drowned out by the "It was shit and they didn't answer anything" viewers).
> 
> Apart from repeated accusations of 'bad writing' and 'the writers painted themselves into a corner' (which I personally don't agree with), I've yet to see anyone actually offer up a proposed better ending scenario.


 
'Anything other than the ending they chose'

There you go!


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 9, 2010)

Irony.....too heavy....tell......family...I ....love...them....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 9, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Irony.....too heavy....tell......family...I ....love...them....


 
Sorry. It's just that I spent all 6 series thinking "Don't go religious, don't go religious" and then what happens? They fuck it all up by going religious. And, even worse, weak multi-faith religious. Total cop out.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Apart from repeated accusations of 'bad writing' and 'the writers painted themselves into a corner' (which I personally don't agree with), I've yet to see anyone actually offer up a proposed better ending scenario.


 
It was an ok season finale but not really for the whole show. I also think the whole 'they are dead / it was a dream / whatever' resolution is very tierd and lameo.

As for coming up with a better end for all the bollocks and knotts they tied themselves into, well A. I am not a professional writer, B. If I did a poo between some bread, put some cucumber on top and gave it to someone as a shit sandwich they might say "I'm not eating that, its all shitty". I could then say "Ok you think of some better salad to put on it, smarty pants".


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Sorry. It's just that I spent all 6 series thinking "Don't go religious, don't go religious" and then what happens? They fuck it all up by going religious. And, even worse, weak multi-faith religious. Total cop out.


 
It was *always* religious, what show were you watching? This is what I mean about expectations, did you deliberately ignore the 'Man of Science / Man of Faith' conflict (that was resolutely won by Faith)? 
How about Eko the Priest (along with Virgin Mary statues), Desmond the Monk, Charlie (himself strongly Catholic) sacrificing himself to save others? 
Sayid's miraculous resurrection (whilst dressed in regal purple with his arms outstretched)? 
That's all before we even get near Jacob and his brother.... 
Like it or not, religious faith was at the heart of this show from the very beginning, the ending was a logical extension of that.



ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It was an ok season finale but not really for the whole show. I also think the whole 'they are dead / it was a dream / whatever' resolution is very tierd and lameo.
> 
> As for coming up with a better end for all the bollocks and knotts they tied themselves into, well A. I am not a professional writer, B. If I did a poo between some bread, put some cucumber on top and gave it to someone as a shit sandwich they might say "I'm not eating that, its all shitty". I could then say "Ok you think of some better salad to put on it, smarty pants".


 
That's an awful analogy  unless you found the entire show to be shitty (which I doubt as you stuck with it longer than most did).

My point is - what 'bollocks and knotts' do you mean? Cite something specific, something the writers clearly messed up on that was within their control, that drastically affected the quality of the show. I don't doubt there are such examples for people, I just never see them called out in these discussions.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Fringe sucks.


 
It most certainly bloomin' well doesn't!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 9, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> It most certainly bloomin' well doesn't!


 
It's so hammy. And not in a 'laugh with it' kinda way. I couldn't get past the first 4 or 5 episodes.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Aug 9, 2010)

The reason I was so unhappy at the lost finale was that there was no big reveal/twist. Sure there was the whole being dead in the alt universe but who cares that only started at the beginning of season 6, there was no twist or reveal about the main story. Felt cheated.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 9, 2010)

It takes a while to warm up, I'll give you that, but there's a fairly big leap in quality between the first series and the second as everyone involved with it gets more confident. I love the cast and just think it's one of the most inventive sci-fi shows to come along in years. Each to his own though...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 9, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> It takes a while to warm up, I'll give you that, but there's a fairly big leap in quality between the first series and the second as everyone involved with it gets more confident. I love the cast and just think it's one of the most inventive sci-fi shows to come along in years. Each to his own though...


 
Maybe I'll give it another go.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Aug 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's so hammy. And not in a 'laugh with it' kinda way. I couldn't get past the first 4 or 5 episodes.


 
There is a lot of filler, il give you that. But the second season - especially the last half of the season is amazing!


----------



## Structaural (Aug 9, 2010)

I enjoyed Fringe - it's ludicrous but that's half the fun. Second series is much better than the first.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 27, 2010)

Cinema to show entire Series over 4 days for first 280 people through the door

I loved the show and that just sounds.....painful.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 27, 2010)

I had a dream that lost carried on last night, sort of in the next dead world. 
Man it was a weird dream. I should write it down and flog it to someone.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 27, 2010)

> Lost? Damned Right It Was.
> You know what the creators of epic, multiyear-arc television shows need? They need a novelist or two on staff. Or a playwright. Somebody who understands that an epic tale needs to be planned in advance, that plot is not something you work out after you’ve already written 90% of the story, that you can’t just throw a bunch of kicks and clues into individual chapters unless you have some idea what they fucking mean. It doesn’t matter how gobsmacking your twists are, or how effectively they entice your viewers to tune in next week: the reason we come back is because we want to see how all these intrigues fit together, what the payoff is. These guys can be absolute geniuses when it comes to microwriting: why haven’t they figured out that you gotta use that arsenal you’ve assembled on the mantelpiece, sometime before the end of the tale?
> 
> I’m not going to go on at much length about this, because I’ve already invested too much time in this. I’ve invested six years in a story that rationed out numerical sequences and high-energy physics and time travel for all the world as if they fit together somehow, as if they were carefully-constructed elements of a thousand-piece puzzle whose completion would reveal — if not an elegant thing of truth and beauty — at least a coherent story. I’ve wasted too many words, endured too many pitying glances as I insisted that no, J.J Abrams wasn’t Ronald D. Moore, he stated way back in first season that there would be no supernatural cop-outs in his science-fiction world-building, that all these other shows may have let me down but this one was different…
> ...



all I ever needed to hear about lost...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 28, 2010)

Structaural said:


> I enjoyed Fringe - it's ludicrous but that's half the fun. Second series is much better than the first.


 
I relly like it, a blend of sci-fi pastiche, melodrama and sitcom that works because its creators know full well that they're making entertainment, not literature.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 28, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I hear they are making Lost - The Hurley Years.
> 
> It's going to be 26 hour long episodes like that clip attempting to address all the unresolved questions and brick walls that the writers wrote themselves into. Sadly there will be no room for any actual 'story' this time.


 
BSG tried a simillar thing with 'the plan'. It didn't really work.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> BSG tried a simillar thing with 'the plan'. It didn't really work.


 
You can say that again. If anything it highlights all the shit that they never thought out. It's also a bit like watching all the crap and pointless scenes that have been cut out of a movie all in one go. 

The plan - Kill all humans, like we were doing in the first place.
Wow what a twist.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 28, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The plan - Kill all humans, like we were doing in the first place.
> Wow what a twist.


 
"Kill all the humans in the most roundabout, Pinkie and the Brain-esque way imaginable" more like...


----------

